# شرح وتفسير المزمور الأول الغرس الإلهي



## aymonded (7 يناير 2019)

*[FONT=&quot]عطشت نفسي إلى الإله الحي*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كما يشتاق الأيَّل إلى جداول المياه [/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]كذلك تشتاق نفسي إليك يا الله[/FONT]*​*شرح وتفسير المزمور الأول*
*الغرس الإلهي *


​







​قد تم تسجيل الشرح عظات صوتيه ورفعها على اليوتويب، كما تم أيضاً رفع الموضوع بصيغة كتاب PDF؛ والآن - حسب طلب البعض - يتم وضعه بالتفصيل للقراءة المباشرة في المنتدى؛ طالباً من الله ان يكون سبب نمو الكثيرين وثباتهم في طريق البرّ آمين
​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2019)

*أولاً شرح وتفسير المزمور الأول (عظات مسموعة)
* *على اليوتيوب بالترتيب (10 أجزاء)*​

لسماع الشرح في قائمة عرض اليوتيوب أضغط
*هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*​


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2019)

** تمهيد لشرح وتفسير المزمور الأول*​   [FONT=&quot]هذا المزمور يُعتبر مقدمة لكتاب المزامير المقسم لخمسة كتب (المناظرة لأسفار موسى الخمسة كما تم ذكره في المقدمة التي سبوق وتم وضعها في المنتدى)، وليس لهُ عنوان مثل بعض المزامير التي تم ذكرها سابقاً، وهو يعتبر مقدمة مناسبة جداً لهذا السفر العظيم وهو يشرح حقيقة عامة نافعه للجميع بلا استثناء وهو مرتبط بجميع المزامير وعلى الأخص المزمور 26؛ وبالأكثر المزمور 112 الذي يحتفل ببركات الرجل البار، ويفرق بين طريق الأبرار والأشرار وهو مملوء من المقابلات بينهما، لذلك فهو يُعتبر مدخل هام للغاية للسفر ككل، بل وللحياة والشركة مع الله، لأن فيه سرّ النُصرة والغلبة الحقيقية للنفس على قوى الشرّ والفساد التي تعمل في أبناء المعصية، وهو يعتبر أول مزمور في المجموعة الأولى (الكتاب الأول للمزامير) المقابلة لسفر التكوين سفر البدايات، لذلك المزمور هنا هو مزمور البدايات، فكما أن سفر التكوين تكلم عن البدايات من جهة الخلق، هكذا المزمور الأول هنا يتكلم عن بداية الحياة الروحية السوية والسليمة، لذلك بدأ بكلمة *طوبى* وهي المفتاح والمدخل الرئيسي لفهم المزمور فهماً صحيحاً، لكن – للأسف – فأن كلمة طوبى تعتبر عند الكثيرين كلمة مبهمة غير مفهومة في عمق معناها الروحي واللاهوتي الموجود في الكتاب المقدس، لأنها شُرحت في إطار ضيق للغاية لأن الكل استبدلها بكلمة [يا بخت أو يا لسعادة] أو تم ترجمتها بشكل مشوه وسيء للغاية بتعبير: [يا لحظ]، أو كما وردت في قاموس اللغة العربية (بمعنى الحُسنى، أو غبطة وسعادة، وخيرٌ دائم وهي من الطِّيب؛ أو طُوبَى لَكَ = لَكَ الغِبْطَةُ وَالسَّعَادَةُ وَالْخَيْرُ) مع أنها تحمل معنى أعمق من هذا الشرح الضيق القاصر والمبتور من سياقه الروحي واللاهوتي، لأن بعضاً من الشراح والمفسرين اعتمدوا على التفسير السطحي للكلمة، لذلك يهمنا أن نشرحها بدقة وباختصار وتركيز، بكونها أساس فهم هذا المزمور على وجهٍ خاص.​​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2019)

*[FONT=&quot]أصل كلمة طوبى تأتي في العبرية واليونانية كالتالي: **[FONT=&quot]אַ֥שְֽׁרֵי*​*[FONT=&quot] - *​*[FONT=&quot]μακάριος[/FONT]*[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]يلزمنا أولاً أن نعرف أن لو عدنا لأصول تطور الأفعال والكلمات الدالة على الطوبى، نجد أن الأساس المبنية عليه هو ملكوت الله واستعلانه، لأنها تضرب بجذورها في المجد الآتي إذ تخص الطبيعة الجديدة التي نلناها في المسيح يسوع لأنها مطوبة ومباركة من الله، والمعنى القائم عليه التطويب هو "السلوك باستقامة"؛ والقصد هو اقتفاء أثر جيد صالح وترك الجهالة والسير في طريق الفهم: اُتْرُكُوا (انْبِذُوا) الْجَهَالاَتِ فَتَحْيُوا، وَسِيرُوا فِي طَرِيقِ الْفَهْمِ (أمثال 9: 6)، لذلك التطويب يتضمن أسلوب حياة لها شكلها خاص، وهو يميل بطبعه ناحية تمييز الحياة، من جهة الإفراز والتخصيص للسيد الرب، وهو عادةً يتميز بالتعقل الناتج من حالة النضوج الروحي والنمو الصحيح والسليم = طريق الحياة المستقيم، وهنا الكلام يُشير إلى الخروج من حياة الطفولة لحياة الرجولة الروحية [مغترين كأطفال لا يفقهون؛ وأنا أيها الإخوة لم أستطع أن أُكلمكم كروحيين بل كجسديين، كأطفال في المسيح؛ لأنكم إذ كان ينبغي أن تكونوا مُعلمين لسبب طول الزمان تحتاجون أن يُعلمكم أحد ما هي أركان بداءة أقوال الله وصرتم محتاجين إلى اللبن لا إلى طعام قوي، لأن كل من يتناول اللبن هو عديم الخبرة في كلام البرّ لأنه طفل، وأما الطعام القوي فللبالغين الذين بسبب التمرن قد صارت لهم الحواس مدربة على التمييز بين الخير والشر (الحكمة 12: 24؛ 1كورنثوس 3: 1؛ عبرانيين 5: 12 – 14)][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]عموماً معنى طوبى (هنا في المزمور) *[/FONT]​[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يُشير على نحوٍ خاص *للبركة* لأن الكلمة تُترجم كترجمة صحيحة بمعنى [FONT=&quot]blessed​[FONT=&quot] وهي تعني [مُنعم عليه؛ موهوب، أو بمعنى المبارك من الله]، وهي تحمل أيضاً معنى التكريس المقدس والنعيم* والسعادة التي تأتي من الراحة*، لأن الراحة والسلام والسعادة التي تولِّد الرضا في النفس تأتي دائماً من *بركة الله* للإنسان، لأن هدف الله أن يُدخل الإنسان إلى *راحته*: [فأراحهم الرب حواليهم حسب كل ما اقسم لآبائهم؛ أَرْعَاهَا فِي مَرْعًى جَيِّدٍ، وَيَكُونُ مَرَاحُهَا عَلَى جِبَالِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الْعَالِيَةِ. هُنَالِكَ تَرْبُضُ فِي مَرَاحٍ حَسَنٍ، وَفِي مَرْعًى دَسِمٍ يَرْعُونَ عَلَى جِبَالِ إِسْرَائِيلَ؛ تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أُريحكم (في مراع خضر يُربضني، إلى مياه الراحة يوردني)؛ فَالَّذِي يَدْخُلُ تِلْكَ الرَّاحَةَ، يَسْتَرِيحُ هُوَ أَيْضاً مِنْ أَعْمَالِهِ، كَمَا اسْتَرَاحَ اللهُ مِنْ أَعْمَالِهِ] (يشوع 21: 44؛ حزقيال 34: 14؛ متى 11: 28؛ مزمور 23: 2؛ عبرانيين 4: 10)[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]عموماً معنى التطويب كما تم شرحه في الترجمات = مباركاً سعيداً (مباركاً حقاً يكون) – صاحب علاقة سوية سليمة – مغبوطاً فرحاً – من مثلك – المبارك السعيد – منعم عليه بسعادة خاصة روحية تؤدي لراحة داخلية دائمة، وهي تعبر عن الهبة الخاصة والشخصية: فَدَخَلَ إِلَيْهَا الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْمُنْعَمُ عَلَيْهَا، اَلرَّبُّ مَعَكِ. مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ فِي النِّسَاءِ». (لوقا 1: 28)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]والبركة هنا (الخاصة بالتطويب) تجمع الجوانب التكريسية والحكمية التي توجه إلى الخضوع للوصية بالطاعة (والتي مصدرها المحبة) والعبادة الحسنة التقوية الوقورة للرب وحده [للرب[FONT=&quot]إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد (متى 4: 10)]، ولذلك فأن التطويب في هذا المزمور يعني أن الله راضي عن الإنسان *بسبب سيره في الطريق الصالح الذي اختاره بإرادته وصار فيه طائعاً*، فوضع يده على رأس الإنسان (لمسحة خاصة ملوكية) وقدسه ودشنه وكرسه وانسابت منه نعمة خاصة لا رجعة فيها، والإنسان – برضا تام – تقبلها بسرور وتفاعل معها (ليكن لي كقولك)، لأن *عطية الله تُعطى على أساس عهد مقطوع صادق لا رجعة فيه*، إذ أنه يتوقف على *أمانة* *الله* وحدها، لأنها أمانة خالصة ليس فيها شبه ندم ولا تراجع، وهي تصير عامله حينما يتقبلها الإنسان بتقوى كما هي عالماً عمق عظمتها واتساعها. [/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]فهنا – في هذا المزمور – بسبب رضا الله على الإنسان أعطاه التطويب [بركة خاصة] = سلام عميق يدوم، يشع راحة داخلية ثابتة، تولِّد فرح ومسرة خاصة في النفس مع لذه لا تنقطع، تزداد باستمرار بلا توقف، فلو أحببنا أن نبدل الكلمة في الترجمة، نبدلها بكلمة "*المبارك الممسوح من الله*"، لأن هنا المعنى يُشير إلى [رَضِيَّ وبارك وأيِّدَ ولذلك مُسِحَ مسحة مقدسة كفعل عمل إلهي]، وبالطبع واضح أن الله وحده (بشكل منفرد) هو صاحب البركة ومُعطيها، فيُمكننا القول (*مبارك من الله الرجل، أو البركة والرضا والتأييد والمسحة الملوكية للرجل الذي لم يسلك في طريق الخطاة*)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]عموماً هذا المزمور المُقدَّم للأتقياء، يُعرفنا بدقة *طريق البركة ورضا الله* العملي والدخول في سرّ السعادة بسبب الراحة الإلهية والسلام العميق، أي لو هناك من يُريد أن يحصل على الرضا الإلهي وينال بركة الله الخاصة (أي التطويب) عليه أن يعيش ويحيا بهذه الطريقة بكل دقة، لأن البركة والرضا للرجل، أي رجل الإيمان الصالح، لأنه لا يسلك في طريق الخطاة.. وباقي المزمور يوضح المعنى كما سوف نرى في الشرح.[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]لذلك لو أحببنا أن نضع عنواناً للمزمور فيُمكننا أن نُسميه "*طريق البركة والرضا* أي التطويب"، لأن البركة ليست مجرد كلمة عادية، ولا تُعطى بشكل ساذج عام سطحي، وليست أيضاً للجميع، لأنها هنا تختص بالتطويب بشكل مسحة، وليس بمجرد عطايا مادية، لكنها هبة نعمة خاصة من الله الحي للإنسان، نعمة ذات سلطان، بطبيعتها ثابتة، تولِّد السعادة باستمرار وازدياد، لأن أساسها الرضا الإلهي، وهي تأتي للإنسان الذي دخل في سرّ حياة التجديد المستمر، وبدأ يحيا بالإيمان الحي الفاعل أي العامل بالمحبة، وفعل هذا الإيمان يجعله يحيا عملياً وفق كلمات هذا المزمور الهام للغاية، ومن هُنا ندرك لماذا وضع هذا المزمور في بداية كتاب المزامير، والذي يُعتبر سرّ الدخول لكلمة الله بشكل عام، لذلك فهو يضع الطريق الشرعي السليم لفهم ومعرفة كلمة الله، لأنه لن يستطيع أحد (مهما من كان هوَّ) أن يستوعب غنى مجد أسرار كلمة الله الحية وينال قوتها، إلا بهذا الطريق الواضح في هذا المزمور، بل ولن تكون فعاله فيه إلا بهذه الطريقة، لأن هذا هو الطريق الملوكي للأتقياء محبي الله الحي الذين يعيشون في رضاه، والطريق الصحيح لفهم كلمة الله ومعرفة مجد أسرارها المُحيية الخفية المستتر في باطنها.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وبالطبع يُمكننا أن نقيس هذا المعنى على كل آية أتت فيها كلمة "*طوبى*"، لأن التطويب أي رضا الله وبركته الخاصة تحل على الإنسان بالطريقة الموجودة بعد الكلمة مباشرة، وأحياناً يوضح ما قبلها ما سيأتي بعدها، لأن كل تطويب يُعطيه الله وله ما يخصه، فالرضا وبالتالي البركة تُعطى لهدف واضح في الآيات المذكور فيها التطويب، لذلك علينا أن نأخذ الآن جولة سريعة مختصرة ومركزة عن التطويب في الكتاب المقدس، لكي نعرف متى نحصل على هذا التطويب أي رضا وبركة الله الخاصة وتأييده = [السلام والراحة والفرح والمسرة والسعادة الحقيقية والنعيم الأبدي].[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]وأيضاً لا بُدَّ من أن ندرك أن الإنسان يستحيل أن يحيا مع الله بدون نوال الطوبى، أو نوال الرضا، وبركة مسحة خاصة أي نعمة، لذلك دائماً حينما يتكلم عن الدخول للحياة الأبدية والراحة في الرب من الضروري أن يُشير أن هناك بركة خاصة لتتميم هذا الأمر فعلياً، وفي باطنها يظهر الرضا الإلهي، *لأن أحياناً كثيرة الإنسان ينخدع من ذاته* لأنه دون أن يدري *يتوهم* أنه نال بركة وتطويب من الله بسبب كثرة قراءاته، أو بمجرد أعمال صالحة إنسانية يقوم بها، لأن بركة الله وتطويب النفس لا تأتي من فراغ أو بمجرد أن يشتهيها الإنسان، بل هي هبة عطية الله، تُعطى مجاناً في ظروفها الخاصة التي توضحها الآيات التي أتت فيها، وعموما لن نستطيع أن نتوسع في آيات الطوبى وشرحها بالتفصيل لأنها تحتاج لموضوع مستقل، لكن سنكتفي بأن نقرأ معاً بعض الآيات للتوضيح، وعلينا أن نركز فيها جداً ملاحظين عمل الله الواضح وتوافق الإنسان معهُ، وأتركها لك عزيزي القارئ لتستقي منها وتشبع وتفرح:[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ طُوبَى لِرَجُلٍ لاَ يَحْسِبُ لَهُ الرَّبُّ خَطِيَّةً وَلاَ فِي رُوحِهِ غِشٌّ. (مزمور 32: 2)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ طُوبَى لِلأُمَّةِ الَّتِي الرَّبُّ إِلَهُهَا الشَّعْبِ الَّذِي اخْتَارَهُ مِيرَاثاً لِنَفْسِهِ. (مزمور 33: 12)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ ذُوقُوا وَانْظُرُوا مَا أَطْيَبَ الرَّبَّ! طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الْمُتَوَكِّلِ عَلَيْهِ. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](مزمور 34: 8) [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي جَعَلَ الرَّبَّ مُتَّكَلَهُ وَلَمْ يَلْتَفِتْ إِلَى الْغَطَارِيسِ وَالْمُنْحَرِفِينَ إِلَى الْكَذِبِ. [/FONT][FONT=&quot](مزمور 40: 4)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot]+ طُوبَى لِأُنَاسٍ عِزُّهُمْ بِكَ. طُرُقُ بَيْتِكَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ.                           (مزمور 84: 5)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي تُؤَدِّبُهُ يَا رَبُّ وَتُعَلِّمُهُ مِنْ شَرِيعَتِكَ.                  (مزمور 94: 12)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ طُوبَى لِلْحَافِظِينَ الْحَقَّ وَلِلصَّانِعِ الْبِرَّ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ.                      (مزمور 106: 3)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ هَلِّلُويَا. طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الْمُتَّقِي الرَّبَّ الْمَسْرُورِ جِدّاً بِوَصَايَاهُ.           (مزمور 112: 1)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ طُوبَى لِمَنْ إِلَهُ يَعْقُوبَ مُعِينُهُ وَرَجَاؤُهُ عَلَى الرَّبِّ إِلَهِهِ.                 (مزمور 146: 5)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ طُوبَى لِلإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يَسْمَعُ لِي سَاهِراً كُلَّ يَوْمٍ عِنْدَ مَصَارِيعِي حَافِظاً قَوَائِمَ أَبْوَابِي. [/FONT][FONT=&quot](امثال 8: 34)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot]+ وَلِذَلِكَ يَنْتَظِرُ الرَّبُّ لِيَتَرَأَّفَ عَلَيْكُمْ. وَلِذَلِكَ يَقُومُ لِيَرْحَمَكُمْ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهُ حَقٍّ. طُوبَى لِجَمِيعِ مُنْتَظِرِيهِ.                                                                   (أشعياء 30: 18)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ طُوبَى لِلإِنْسَانِ الْمُتَّقِي دَائِماً أَمَّا الْمُقَسِّي قَلْبَهُ فَيَسْقُطُ فِي الشَّر.           (أمثال 28: 14)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ طوبى للخصي الذي لم تباشر يده مأثماً ولا افتكر قلبه بشرّ على الرب، فأنه سيعطى نعمة سامية لأمانته وحظاً شهياً في هيكل الرب. [/FONT][FONT=&quot](الحكمة 3: 14)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ طُوبَى لِلْمَسَاكِينِ بِالرُّوحِ لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ طُوبَى لِلْحَزَانَى لأَنَّهُمْ يَتَعَزَّوْنَ [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ طُوبَى لِلْوُدَعَاءِ لأَنَّهُمْ يَرِثُونَ الأَرْضَ [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ طُوبَى لِلْجِيَاعِ وَالْعِطَاشِ إِلَى الْبِرِّ لأَنَّهُمْ يُشْبَعُونَ [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ طُوبَى لِلرُّحَمَاءِ لأَنَّهُمْ يُرْحَمُونَ [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ طُوبَى لِلأَنْقِيَاءِ الْقَلْبِ لأَنَّهُمْ يُعَايِنُونَ اللَّهَ [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ طُوبَى لِصَانِعِي السَّلاَمِ لأَنَّهُمْ أَبْنَاءَ اللَّهِ يُدْعَوْنَ [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ طُوبَى لِلْمَطْرُودِينَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْبِرِّ لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ طُوبَى لَكُمْ إِذَا عَيَّرُوكُمْ وَطَرَدُوكُمْ وَقَالُوا عَلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ مِنْ أَجْلِي كَاذِبِينَ. [/FONT][FONT=&quot](متى 5: 3 – 11)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot]+ وَطُوبَى لِمَنْ لاَ يَعْثُرُ فِيَّ.                                                           (متى 11: 6)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ وَلَكِنْ طُوبَى لِعُيُونِكُمْ لأَنَّهَا تُبْصِرُ وَلِآذَانِكُمْ لأَنَّهَا تَسْمَعُ.                     (متى 13: 16)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «طُوبَى لَكَ يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا إِنَّ لَحْماً وَدَماً لَمْ يُعْلِنْ لَكَ لَكِنَّ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.                                                                         (متى 16: 17)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ فَطُوبَى لِلَّتِي آمَنَتْ أَنْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ لَهَا مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ.                            (لوقا 1: 45)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذَا رَفَعَتِ امْرَأَةٌ صَوْتَهَا مِنَ الْجَمْعِ وَقَالَتْ لَهُ: «طُوبَى لِلْبَطْنِ الَّذِي حَمَلَكَ وَالثَّدْيَيْنِ اللَّذَيْنِ رَضَعْتَهُمَا»، أَمَّا هُوَ فَقَالَ: «بَلْ طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ كَلاَمَ اللهِ وَيَحْفَظُونَهُ».                                                                     (لوقا 11: 27، 28)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ طُوبَى لأُولَئِكَ الْعَبِيدِ الَّذِينَ إِذَا جَاءَ سَيِّدُهُمْ يَجِدُهُمْ سَاهِرِينَ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ يَتَمَنْطَقُ وَيُتْكِئُهُمْ وَيَتَقَدَّمُ وَيَخْدِمُهُمْ.                                                            (لوقا 12: 37)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا». [/FONT][FONT=&quot](يوحنا 20: 29)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot]+ طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي يَحْتَمِلُ التَّجْرِبَةَ، لأَنَّهُ إِذَا تَزَكَّى يَنَالُ «إِكْلِيلَ الْحَيَاةِ» الَّذِي وَعَدَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ.                                                                 (يعقوب 1: 12)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ إِنْ عُيِّرْتُمْ بِاسْمِ الْمَسِيحِ فَطُوبَى لَكُمْ، لأَنَّ رُوحَ الْمَجْدِ وَاللهِ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكُمْ. أَمَّا مِنْ جِهَتِهِمْ فَيُجَدَّفُ عَلَيْهِ، وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَتِكُمْ فَيُمَجَّدُ.                                          (1بطرس 4: 14)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتاً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً لِي: «اكْتُبْ. طُوبَى لِلأَمْوَاتِ الَّذِينَ يَمُوتُونَ فِي الرَّبِّ مُنْذُ الآنَ - نَعَمْ يَقُولُ الرُّوحُ، لِكَيْ يَسْتَرِيحُوا مِنْ أَتْعَابِهِمْ، وَأَعْمَالُهُمْ تَتْبَعُهُمْ». [/FONT][FONT=&quot](رؤيا 14: 13)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot]+ «هَا أَنَا آتِي كَلِصٍّ. طُوبَى لِمَنْ يَسْهَرُ وَيَحْفَظُ ثِيَابَهُ لِئَلَّا يَمْشِيَ عُرْيَاناً فَيَرَوْا عُرْيَتَهُ». [/FONT][FONT=&quot](رؤيا 16: 15)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot]+ وَقَالَ لِيَ: «اكْتُبْ: طُوبَى لِلْمَدْعُوِّينَ إِلَى عَشَاءِ عُرْسِ الْحَمَلِ». وَقَالَ: «هَذِهِ هِيَ أَقْوَالُ اللهِ الصَّادِقَةُ».                                                                          (رؤيا 19: 9)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ يَصْنَعُونَ وَصَايَاهُ لِكَيْ يَكُونَ سُلْطَانُهُمْ عَلَى شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ وَيَدْخُلُوا مِنَ الأَبْوَابِ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ.                                                                 (رؤيا 22: 14)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]عموماً الطوبى [FONT=&quot]אַ֥שְֽׁרֵי[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]μακάριος[/FONT][FONT=&quot] في هذا المزمور ليست بالتطويب المُقدَّم لأي إنسان، ولا لأي شخص بشكل عام، بل هي طوبى مخصصة، أي أنها* تختص بالرجل الذي لم يسلك في مشورة الأشرار*، واختصاصها بالرجل هنا، تعني حالة نضوج واعي، فهي لم تُقدم لطفل ولا لولد ولا لصبي ولا حتى شاب حديث السن، بل للرجل (بالمعنى المجازي للكلمة)، لأن الرجل بطبيعة نضوجه ليس أهوج ولا متسرع في خطواته، بل قراراته قاطعة مانعة، عاقلة مُتعقلة، ثابتة غير متقلبة، لأنها ذات قرار واعي جاد لا رجعة فيه مهما ما كانت الأسباب، فالتطويب هنا لن يُعطى إلا للرجل *الناضج العاقل الواعي الحكيم الشريف الصادق* *في كلمته* التي لا تحركه مشاعره كالريح العاصف المضطرب مثل الذي لم يكتمل نضوجه، وطبعاً الكلام هنا ليس كلام يخص نوعية جنس الإنسان ولا عمره حسب الجسد، بل يتكلم عن حالة النفس سواء كان رجل أو امرأة أو شاب وشابة، لذلك سنجد أن كلمة رجل مرتبطة دائماً بـ عدة كلمات هامة (تشدد – أحفظ – أسهر – اثبت – تقوى – تسير – أمانة – تعقل):[/FONT][/FONT]​  v [FONT=&quot]وَلَمَّا قَرُبَتْ أَيَّامُ وَفَاةِ دَاوُدَ أَوْصَى سُلَيْمَانَ ابْنَهُ: أَنَا ذَاهِبٌ فِي طَرِيقِ الأَرْضِ كُلِّهَا. *فَتَشَدَّدْ* *وَكُنْ رَجُلاً*. *اِحْفَظْ* شَعَائِرَ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ إِذْ *تَسِيرُ* فِي طُرُقِهِ *وَتَحْفَظُ* فَرَائِضَهُ وَصَايَاهُ وَأَحْكَامَهُ وَشَهَادَاتِهِ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي شَرِيعَةِ مُوسَى، لِتُفْلِحَ فِي كُلِّ مَا تَفْعَلُ وَحَيْثُمَا تَوَجَّهْتَ. لِيُقِيمَ الرَّبُّ كَلاَمَهُ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ عَنِّي قَائِلاً: إِذَا حَفِظَ بَنُوكَ طَرِيقَهُمْ وَسَلَكُوا أَمَامِي *بِالأَمَانَةِ* مِنْ كُلِّ قُلُوبِهِمْ وَكُلِّ أَنْفُسِهِمْ لاَ يُعْدَمُ لَكَ رَجُلٌ عَنْ كُرْسِيِّ إِسْرَائِيلَ.                (1ملوك 2: 2)[/FONT]
 v *[FONT=&quot]اِسْهَرُوا*[FONT=&quot]. *اثْبُتُوا* فِي الإِيمَانِ. كُونُوا رِجَالاً. *تَقَوُّوا*.                     (1كورنثوس 16: 13)[/FONT][/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]الرجل الحكيم في عز، وذو المعرفة متشدد القوة.                               (أمثال 24: 5)[/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]الرجل المتأدب يعلم كثيراً، والكثير الخبرة يُحدث بعقل.                     (سيراخ 34: 9)[/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]الرجل الحكيم يمتلئ بركة ويغبطه كل من يراه.                             (سيراخ 37: 27)[/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]فكل من يسمع أقوالي هذه ويعمل بها أُشبهه *برجل عاقل* بنى بيته على الصخر. [/FONT][FONT=&quot](متى 7: 24)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فهذه الآيات – السابقة – توضح اختصاص الموضوع بالرجل، ولكن ليست لأي رجل لأنها تختص بنوعية الرجل نفسه، من جهة صفاته، لأن التطويب يختص بالرجل العاقل التقي الغيور الذي يسمع ويصغي لأقوال الله ورغبة قلبه وميل إرادته كلياً نحو تنفيذها وتطبيقها والحياة بها بالتزام دون تراجع أو استسلام، لأنه يبني حياته بإيمانه الواعي على صخر الدهور، عالماً بوضوح بمن آمن وموقناً من صحيح موقفه ودقة اختياراته، مستودعاً نفسه لوصية الله محبوب نفسه الخاص: [/FONT]​  v [FONT=&quot]اَلَّذِي عِنْدَهُ وَصَايَايَ وَيَحْفَظُهَا فَهُوَ الَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي، وَالَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي يُحِبُّهُ أَبِي وَأَنَا أُحِبُّهُ وَأُظْهِرُ لَهُ ذَاتِي»، اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي. وَالْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.                                                                        (يوحنا 14: 21، 24)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فالتطويب هنا للإنسان الرجل المُميز بالطاعة والخضوع التام لوصية الله بكل غيرة المحبة الحسنة، والتي بسببها تحدث البركة من الله (*أُبَارِكُكَ مُبَارَكَةً*)، وذلك في صورة تطويب واضح لتلك النفس المُميزة، لذلك نجد أن الله أعطى إبراهيم البركة بقسم بسبب طاعته فصار له تطويب مُميز بالرغم من عدم وجود الكلمة مباشرة، لكن المعنى ظاهر في كلام الله لهُ.[/FONT]

 v [FONT=&quot]فَقَالَ: "خُذِ ابْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ الَّذِي تُحِبُّهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى أَرْضِ الْمُرِيَّا وَأَصْعِدْهُ هُنَاكَ مُحْرَقَةً عَلَى أَحَدِ الْجِبَالِ الَّذِي أَقُولُ لَكَ"؛ فَقَالَ: "لاَ تَمُدَّ يَدَكَ إِلَى الْغُلاَمِ وَلاَ تَفْعَلْ بِهِ شَيْئاً لأَنِّي الْآنَ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ *خَائِفٌ* *اللهَ* فَلَمْ تُمْسِكِ ابْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ عَنِّي"؛ "بِذَاتِي أَقْسَمْتُ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ أَنِّي مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ فَعَلْتَ هَذَا الأَمْرَ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكِ ابْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ. *أُبَارِكُكَ مُبَارَكَةً* وَأُكَثِّرُ نَسْلَكَ تَكْثِيراً كَنُجُومِ السَّمَاءِ وَكَالرَّمْلِ الَّذِي عَلَى شَاطِئِ الْبَحْرِ وَيَرِثُ نَسْلُكَ بَابَ أَعْدَائِهِ. وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ *سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِي*".   (تكوين 22: 2؛ 12؛ 16 – 18)[/FONT]

 v [FONT=&quot]اِجْعَلْنِي كَخَاتِمٍ عَلَى قَلْبِكَ كَخَاتِمٍ عَلَى سَاعِدِكَ. لأَنَّ الْمَحَبَّةَ قَوِيَّةٌ كَالْمَوْتِ. الْغَيْرَةُ قَاسِيَةٌ كَالْهَاوِيَةِ. لَهِيبُهَا لَهِيبُ نَارِ لَظَى الرَّبِّ، مِيَاهٌ كَثِيرَةٌ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تُطْفِئَ الْمَحَبَّةَ وَالسُّيُولُ لاَ تَغْمُرُهَا. إِنْ أَعْطَى الإِنْسَانُ كُلَّ ثَرْوَةِ بَيْتِهِ بَدَلَ الْمَحَبَّةِ تُحْتَقَرُ احْتِقَاراً.      (نشيد 8: 6، 7)[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2019)

*[FONT=&quot]طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي لَمْ يَسْلُكْ فِي مَشُورَةِ الأَشْرَارِ*​​    [FONT=&quot]إذاً وبناء على ما فات نستطيع أن نقول: التطويب (الرضا والتأييد والبركة بقسم ووعد وعهد أمين صادق ثابت لا يتزعزع) للرجل (الناضج الحكيم المحب لله الذي ليس عنده ما هو أعز من الله حتى نفسه وأولاده) الذي لم يسلك في مشورة الأشرار.​
    [FONT=&quot]ولنلاحظ كلمة (لم يسلك أو لا يسلك = [FONT=&quot]Not[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]absolute prohibition[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][/FONT]​  *[FONT=&quot]أولاً*[FONT=&quot]: ما المقصود بكلمة يسلك (نشط، دخل في، اجتاز، سار، وتصرّف) وهي تُشير للمعنى الأخلاقي، أي السلوك وفق الطريق الذي يسير فيه الشخص (طبيعة سلوك الشخص)[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]ثانياً*[FONT=&quot]: (لم يسلك) أنها هنا تُفيد الحظر والقطع، وتُشير إلى أنه لم يتخذ أي خطوة أو حتى ميل جزئي نحو السلوك، أي أنه مستحيل يتخذ ولو خطوة صغيرة ولو بالنية للسلوك في مشورة الأشرار، وهنا على وجهٍ خاص يتكلم عن نتيجة تلقائيه طبيعية، وفعل عمل قد تم ويتم ويستمر واقعياً بلا توقف، لأن هنا لا يُعطي أمر وينتظر نتيجة ليعطي بركة أو طوبى. [/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]لأن من هو ذا الذي يستطيع أن يحيا وفق المزمور أن لم يحصل أولاً على النعمة*[FONT=&quot]، وتصير ذات فاعليه في حياته الشخصية بسبب تجاوبه معها، لذلك منذ بداية المزمور وهو يقصد أن يضع الكلام في صيغة قريبة من الوعد، الوعد بالتطويب لنوعية الرجل المطابقة حياته لهذه الصورة، أي أن حياته طبق الأصل لهذه الصورة (أو تنطبق عليها تمام الانطباق) التي تتحقق فينا – عملياً وواقعياً – بفعل عمل الله الخاص في حياتنا الداخلية بالنعمة.[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وبناء على ذلك ينبغي علينا دائماً أن نصغي بانتباه عظيم للكتاب المقدس وكلماته، لكي لا تضيع علينا بركة الرب المُعطاة والمقدمة لنا منه عن طريق كلمته، لأنها متى استقرت كلمته فينا وانغرست وارتاحت تأتي بثمر كثير، لأنها تحمل في باطنها بركة الرب التي تُغني جداً وتثري الإنسان، فمبارك الإنسان الذي يصغي بكل قلبه لكلمة الله الخارجة من فمه ويقبلها كما هي، دون زيادة أو نقصان، لكي تستقر في قلبه وتعمل حسب مسرة مشيئة الله، فتزرع الصلاح في الإرادة، حتى تُتمم ما أرسلها الله لأجله، فتنجح ويتمجد الله منذ البداية وحتى النهاية، ويشع نوره الخاص في النفس التي تنال الطوبى منه فتحيا في سلام وسعادة وراحة لا تُنزع منها أبداً.[/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]هَكَذَا تَكُونُ كَلِمَتِي الَّتِي تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِي. لاَ تَرْجِعُ إِلَيَّ فَارِغَةً بَلْ تَعْمَلُ مَا سُرِرْتُ بِهِ وَتَنْجَحُ فِي مَا أَرْسَلْتُهَا لَهُ؛ فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي: أَحْسَنْتَ الرُّؤْيَةَ لأَنِّي أَنَا سَاهِرٌ عَلَى كَلِمَتِي لأُجْرِيَهَا؛ أَلَيْسَتْ هَكَذَا كَلِمَتِي كَنَارٍ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَكَمِطْرَقَةٍ تُحَطِّمُ الصَّخْرَ؟ [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](أشعياء 55: 11؛ أرميا1: 12؛ أرميا 23: 29)[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فلننتبه جداً للكلام في هذا المزمور الرائع، لأن الوعد قائم بالتطويب لتلك النفس التي تحيا خاضعة لوصية الله، لأن خضوعها هذا *يولد فيها إرادة صالحة بنعمة الله المجددة والمغيرة للنفس التي تجعلها طبيعياً تحيد عن طريق الأشرار*، لأن البُعد هنا ليس غصباً ولا عن تضرر واضطرار وصراع مرير مع النفس، وما زال الإنسان حاملاً في باطنه مشورة الشرّ، ميال نحو كل ما هو مخالف لكلمة الله ووصاياه حياة النفس، لأن البُعد عن مشورة الأشرار هو *الانعزال الداخلي القلبي والفكري *عن جميع طرقهم المعوجة، مع وضع حداً فاصلاً واضحاً ما بين أفكارهم ونصائحهم، وبين فكر الله الصالح ووصاياه، لأن البُعد من الناحية الحرفية المادية لا يكفي إطلاقاً، لأن من الممكن أن يتواجد الرجل الصالح مع الطالح والشرير في مكان واحد بحكم العمل أو العائلة، لكن الانعزال وعدم السلوك في مشورة الأشرار والإصغاء لكلامهم هو *انعزال قلبي داخلي وانغلاق عقلي تام*، مع وجود الانعزال الحرفي أحياناً في البُعد عن أصدقاء السوء وعدم إقامة شركة كامله معهم، لكن  الأساس هو الانعزال الداخلي.[/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]فَقَال لِلجَمَاعَةِ: «اعْتَزِلُوا عَنْ خِيَامِ هَؤُلاءِ القَوْمِ البُغَاةِ وَلا تَمَسُّوا شَيْئاً مِمَّا لهُمْ لِئَلا تَهْلكُوا بِجَمِيعِ خَطَايَاهُمْ». اِعْتَزِلُوا. اعْتَزِلُوا. اخْرُجُوا مِنْ هُنَاكَ. لاَ تَمَسُّوا نَجِساً. اخْرُجُوا مِنْ وَسَطِهَا. تَطَهَّرُوا يَا حَامِلِي آنِيَةِ الرَّبِّ؛ لِذَلِكَ اخْرُجُوا مِنْ وَسَطِهِمْ وَاعْتَزِلُوا، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. وَلاَ تَمَسُّوا نَجِساً فَأَقْبَلَكُمْ.            (عدد 16: 26؛ أشعياء 52: 11؛ 2كورنثوس 6: 17)[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وهذه الآيات توضح لنا معنى عدم السلوك في مشورة الأشرار، لذلك يهمنا أن نفهم معنى كلمة *مشورة* في هذا المزمور على وجهٍ خاص، فالكلمة في النص العبري واليوناني أتت:[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot]בַּעֲצַ֪ת[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]βουλή[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) وهي تُشير لعدة معانٍ وما يهمنا منها التالي: (نصيحة – خطة – حكمة – تحديد أمر أو طريق – إصدار حُكم – استراتيجية – هدف أو غاية – تدبير وتنظيم – وجهة نظر – رأي حول ما يجب فعله)[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]فالمشورة تعني*[FONT=&quot] عموماً تقديم رأي في أمرٍ ما، أو تقديم النصيحة أو وضع خطة استراتيجية للسير في الطريق الذي تم النُصح به والتوجيه إليه، فمعنى أني استشير شخص في أمر يخصني، هو أن استمع لرأيه وأصغي لتوجيهاته، لأسير في طريقي الذي اخترته لنفسي، لأني أحاول أن أعرف ما ينبغي أن افعله عن طريق طلب المشورة.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]لكن الرجل العاقل الذي ينال رضا الرب ويحصل على تطويبه هو من يأخذ المشورة والإرشاد من الله عن طريق وصاياه، لأن كل من يلجأ لمن هو منعزل عن الله ليطلب مشورته سيتورط في طريق تظهر مستقيمة لكن نهايتها الموت.[/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]فقال لي يا ابن ادم هؤلاء هم الرجال المفكرون بالإثم *المشيرون مشورة رديئة* في هذه المدينة.                                                                               (حزقيال 11: 2)[/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]لأَنَّهُمْ *عَصُوا* كَلاَمَ اللهِ *وَأَهَانُوا* مَشُورَةَ الْعَلِيِّ. فَأَذَلَّ قُلُوبَهُمْ بِتَعَبٍ. عَثَرُوا وَلاَ مَعِينَ. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](مزمور 107: 11 – 12)[/FONT][/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]هُوَذَا *لَيْسَ فِي يَدِهِمْ خَيْرُهُمْ*. لِتَبْعُدْ عَنِّي مَشُورَةُ الأَشْرَارِ.                    (أيوب 21: 16)[/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]فِي قَلْبِ الإِنْسَانِ *أَفْكَارٌ كَثِيرَةٌ* لَكِنْ مَشُورَةُ الرَّبِّ هِيَ تَثْبُتُ.                  (أمثال 19: 21)[/FONT]
 v *[FONT=&quot]لِي الْمَشُورَةُ وَالرَّأْيُ. أَنَا الْفَهْمُ. لِي الْقُدْرَةُ*[FONT=&quot].                                       (أمثال 8: 14)[/FONT][/FONT]
 v *[FONT=&quot]أُعَلِّمُكَ وَأُرْشِدُكَ*[FONT=&quot] الطَّرِيقَ الَّتِي تَسْلُكُهَا. أَنْصَحُكَ. عَيْنِي عَلَيْكَ.              (مزمور 32: 8)[/FONT][/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]اِرْجِعُوا عِنْدَ تَوْبِيخِي. هَئَنَذَا *أُفِيضُ* لَكُمْ رُوحِي. *أُعَلِّمُكُمْ كَلِمَاتِي*.              (أمثال 1: 23)[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فعلينا – الآن – أن ننتبه جداً لكلمات هذا المزمور لأنه يُرشدنا لطريق الحق والبرّ لكي ننجح في الطريق ولا نتعثر ونخيب، فنفقد عمل النعمة المُخلِّصة في داخلنا، فنصير أصل مرارة وحجر عثرة في الكنيسة، فيسقط ويضل بسببنا الكثيرين، فالمزمور ينبه على أن الرجل العاقل لا يلجأ للأشرار لطلب نصيحة وإرشاد ليسلك بها، حتى لو كانوا معلمين لهم صورة التقوى والبرّ وعندهم حصيلة من معارف الكتب والفهم الجيد في كل شيء، لأنه ينبغي علينا أن نضع مقياساً لكل إرشاد نسمعه وهو *الوصية المقدسة التي هي المقياس الصحيح لحياتنا كلنا مع الله الحي*، فنحن *نتعلم من الله* ونأخذ النصيحة الصالحة والإرشاد من القديسين الذين طوبهم الله وسلكوا باستقامة وعاشوا الوصية كما يحق لإنجيل المسيح الرب، فكلمات افتتاحية المزمور تقول: "طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي لَمْ يَسْلُكْ (لم يجتاز أو لم يسير أو لم يتبع أو لم يمضي قدماً يسيراً) فِي مَشُورَةِ (نصيحة أو منهج أو رأي أو فكر) الأَشْرَارِ (الفجار – من هم ضد الله – الغير أتقياء – المذنبين – الغير تائبين – الذين ليس لهم شركة مع الله – الغير متوافقة حياتهم مع الوصية أو الغير طائعين لوصية الله)... لَكِنْ فِي نَامُوسِ الرَّبِّ مَسَرَّتُهُ وَفِي نَامُوسِهِ يَلْهَجُ نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً"[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وهذه طبيعة الإنسان الذي يتبع المسيح الرب في التجديد، لأن بكوننا حصلنا على التجديد فأننا نلبس دائماً الإِنْسَانَ الْجَدِيدَ الْمَخْلُوقَ بِحَسَبِ اللهِ فِي الْبِرِّ وَقَدَاسَةِ الْحَقِّ (أفسس 4: 24)، لأن سلوكه لا يُبنى على أعمال تفكير أو تدبير ومشورة خاصة، لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ عَمَلُهُ، مَخْلُوقِينَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ لأَعْمَالٍ صَالِحَةٍ، قَدْ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَأَعَدَّهَا لِكَيْ نَسْلُكَ فِيهَا (أفسس 2: 10)، فنحن لا نخترع طريق ولا نضع منهج من عندنا، مهما ما كانت قناعته وشكله متوافق مع كل الأعراف الإنسانية الصالحة، بل نحن نسمع ونصغي لمشورة الله بالروح القدس، ونحيا وفق الطبيعة الجديدة التي نلناها منه، لأننا نحيا بالإيمان، إِيمَانِ ابْنِ اللهِ، الَّذِي أَحَبَّنِا وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلنا (غلاطية 2: 20)، وطبيعياً نحفظ وصاياه ونحيا بها كما هي بكونها متوافقة مع طبيعتنا الجديدة في المسيح يسوع، لذلك نجد فيها مسرتنا وفرح حياتنا بل وراحة قلبنا الداخلية.[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2019)

*[FONT=&quot]ولنا هنا سؤال هام، من هم الأشرار الذي يتكلم عنهم المزمور؟*​​   [FONT=&quot]الأشرار هنا أتت في العبرية بمعنى *[FONT=&quot]רָשָׁע [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]rasha[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] = وهي تُترجم بهذه المعاني: [شرير – خبيث – فاسد – طالح – مؤذٍ – مزعج – كريه – منافق]، وقد أتت في سفر أشعياء النبي: أما الأشرار فكالبحر *المضطرب* لأنه لا يستطيع أن يهدأ، وتقذف مياهه حمأة وطيناً. ليس سلام قال إلهي للأشرار (أشعياء 57: 20، 21)، وهذه الكلمة تشرح ماذا تصنع الخطية في طبيعة الإنسان، لأنها تغير طبعه الإنساني ليهبط لمستوى التراب ويحيا في فساد قلبه الذي تدنس بالخطية داخلياً، لذلك صدق المزمور حينما قال طوبى للرجل الذي لم يسلك في مشورة الأشرار، لأنه كيف تُأخذ المشورة من الأشرار وهذا هو حال قلبهم، فلا سلام ولا راحة في مشورتهم الحمقاء. [/FONT][/FONT]

 v [FONT=&quot]الآخذ الحكماء بحيلتهم فتتهور مشورة الماكرين؛ فترك مشورة الشيوخ التي أشاروا بها عليه، واستشار الأحداث الذين نشأوا معه ووقفوا أمامه؛ فقال لي يا ابن آدم هؤلاء هم الرجال المفكرون بالإثم، المشيرون مشورة رديئة في هذه المدينة؛ ليست الحكمة علم الشرّ، وحيث تكون مشورة الخطاة فليست هناك الفطنة. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](أيوب 5: 13؛ 1ملوك 12: 8؛ حزقيال 11: 2؛ سيراخ 19: 19)[/FONT][/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]أيها الرب الأب، يا سيد حياتي، لا تتركني ومشورة شفتي، ولا تدعني أسقط بهما؛ ستأتي مصيبة على مصيبة، ويكون خبر على خبر، فيطلبون رؤيا من النبي، والشريعة تُباد عن[FONT=&quot]الكاهن، والمشورة عن الشيوخ؛ وأما الفريسيون والناموسيون فرفضوا مشورة الله من جهة أنفسهم غير معتمدين منه.                      (سيراخ 23: 1؛ حزقيال 7: 26؛ لوقا 7: 30)[/FONT][/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]طريق الجاهل مستقيم في عينيه، أما سامع المشورة فهو حكيم؛ ما أجمل الحكمة للشيوخ، والرأي والمشورة لأرباب المجد.                            (أمثال 12: 15؛ سيراخ 25: 7)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2019)

*[FONT=&quot]+ وَفِي طَرِيقِ الْخُطَاةِ لَمْ يَقِفْ وَفِي مَجْلِسِ الْمُسْتَهْزِئِينَ لَمْ يَجْلِسْ. *​​   [FONT=&quot]وبعد أن شرحنا معنى طوبى للرجل الذي لم يتبع مشورة الأشرار ولم يسلك فيها، لا بُد من أن نفهم أنه طبيعياً، بسبب عدم السلوك في هذه المشورة أو قبولها شكلاً وموضوعاً، لن يتم الوقوف في طريق الخطاة ولا مجالسة المستهزئين، لأن الباب المؤدي لطريق الأشرار ومجلس المستهزئين هو البحث وقبول المشورة منذ البداية والسلوك فيها، لكن طالما أُغلق هذا الباب من الأساس، فبالتالي لن يؤدي إلى فعل الدخول للطريق البائد ولا للمجلس الباطل.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]لكن يلزمنا أن نفهم بدقة معنى الخُطاة في الآية هُنا ومجلس المستهزئين، لكي نعي ونفهم القصد من المزمور لنحيا بتدقيق فاهمين واعين من أين يأتي تيه النفس وسقوطها، لذلك يلزمنا أن نعود لأصل الكلمات لكي نفهم ونعي القصد تماماً:[/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]طُوبَى لِلإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي لاَ يَتْبَعُ مَشُورَةَ الأَشْرَارِ، ولاَ يَقِفُ فِي طَرِيقِ الْخَاطِئِينَ (آثم؛ فاسق؛ شرير؛ مُخزي؛ مُذنب)، وَلاَ يُجَالِسُ الْمُسْتَهْزِئِينَ (مُتَهَكِّم؛ مُحْتَقِر؛ مُزْدَرٍ؛ هازِئ) = المنتفخ المتكبر اسمه، مستهزئ، عامل بفيضان الكبرياء (أمثال 21: 24)[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فهنا في المزمور لا يتكلم عن أي خُطاة، بل حدد المعنى بدقة ووضح القصد المباشر للكلام، لأن الرب يسوع نفسه كان يجلس مع العشارين وَالْخُطَاةِ ويأكل معهم.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُتَّكِئٌ فِي بَيْتِهِ كَانَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالْخُطَاةِ يَتَّكِئُونَ مَعَ يَسُوعَ وَتَلاَمِيذِهِ لأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا كَثِيرِينَ وَتَبِعُوهُ، وَأَمَّا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ فَلَمَّا رَأَوْهُ يَأْكُلُ مَعَ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالْخُطَاةِ قَالُوا لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: «مَا بَالُهُ يَأْكُلُ وَيَشْرَبُ مَعَ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالْخُطَاةِ؟»؛ وَكَانَ جَمِيعُ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالْخُطَاةِ يَدْنُونَ مِنْهُ لِيَسْمَعُوهُ.                                                          (مرقس 2: 15، 16؛ لوقا 15: 1)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ولنلاحظ أن الرب *لم يُجالس المستهزئين بل الخطاة*، والمزمور ربط الخطاة بالمستهزئين، لأنه لم يتحدث عن أي خطاة في العموم بل الخطاة وجمع بينهم وبين المستهزئين، مع أن هناك فاصل بسيط من جهة أن حتى لو هناك خطاة عندهم ميل نحو التوبة والتغيير لا يصح أن يتم الوقوف في نفس ذات الطريق الذي يسيرون فيه بحجة جذبهم للتوبة، أما بالنسبة للمستهزئين لا يتم مجالستهم أو تقديم النصيحة لهم لأنه مكتوب عنهم: [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]اَلاِبْنُ الْحَكِيمُ يَقْبَلُ تَأْدِيبَ أَبِيهِ وَالْمُسْتَهْزِئُ لاَ يَسْمَعُ انْتِهَاراً.                    (أمثال 13: 1)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]اَلْمُسْتَهْزِئُ لاَ يُحِبُّ مُوَبِّخَهُ. إِلَى الْحُكَمَاءِ لاَ يَذْهَبُ.                            (أمثال 15: 12)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]اَلنَّاسُ الْمُسْتَهْزِئُونَ يَفْتِنُونَ الْمَدِينَةَ أَمَّا الْحُكَمَاءُ فَيَصْرِفُونَ الْغَضَبَ.          (أمثال 29: 8)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]مَنْ يُوَبِّخُ مُسْتَهْزِئاً يَكْسَبُ لِنَفْسِهِ هَوَاناً، وَمَنْ يُنْذِرُ شِرِّيراً يَكْسَبُ عَيْباً.         (أمثال 9: 7)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]لاَ تُوَبِّخْ مُسْتَهْزِئاً لِئَلاَّ يُبْغِضَكَ. وَبِّخْ حَكِيماً فَيُحِبَّكَ.                                (أمثال 9: 8)[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]إذاً المزمور يتكلم عن خُطاة مُحددين بالعمل وفعل مُعين، فهو يتحدث عن الفسقة المستهزئين الذين يحيون في الخزي العظيم ويرتاحوا إليه وقد فقدوا الهدف الحقيقي من الحياة وضلوا عن طريق الحق عن قصد، ويحملون الذنب ويحبون هذه الحياة الحاضرة من جهة لذة شهوة الجسد وتعظم المعيشة، متمسكين بطريقهم المعوج للنهاية بلا أدنى تفكير في التراجع، أي أنهم الغير تائبين المستهترين الذين لا يريدون النجاة ولا الحياة، بل يسيرون في طريق الفساد عن قصد وإصرار، ويورطون غيرهما في الشرّ معهم ويخترعون شروراً كثيرة ويتفننوا فيها، وهم بطبيعتهم نمامين، محتقرين الآخرين الذين لا يُسايرونهم، ويسخفون طريق التقوى لأنه محل استهزائهم وسخريتهم ونقدهم اللاذع.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وهؤلاء يختلفون كُلياً عن الذين يعرفون أنفسهم ويريدون أن يتخلصوا من خطاياهم، ويبحثون ويفتشون عن الحياة الجديدة ويسعون للتوبة، لأن عندهم ميل داخلي خفي مستتر نحو خالقهم الحبيب، فهؤلاء هم الأشراف الذين يعرفون أنفسهم ويفتشون عن طبيب النفس ليُعالج نفوسهم المجروحة بالخطية ويُنجيهم من الموت، وهؤلاء هم الذين اقتربوا من شخص ربنا يسوع ليسمعوا منه كلمة الحياة الخارجة من فمه لينالوا منه الحياة، ولذلك تبعوه والتصقوا به وأحبوه، ولذلك الرسول وضح في رومية من هم الأشرار الفاسدين، وهو توضيح بليغ يشرح لنا معنى الخطاة هنا في هذا المزمور إذ يقول:[/FONT]

 v [FONT=&quot]لأَنَّ غَضَبَ اللهِ مُعْلَنٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ عَلَى جَمِيعِ فُجُورِ النَّاسِ وَإِثْمِهِمِ الَّذِينَ يَحْجِزُونَ الْحَقَّ بِالإِثْمِ. إِذْ مَعْرِفَةُ اللهِ ظَاهِرَةٌ فِيهِمْ لأَنَّ اللهَ أَظْهَرَهَا لَهُمْ. لأَنَّ مُنْذُ خَلْقِ الْعَالَمِ تُرَى أُمُورُهُ غَيْرُ الْمَنْظُورَةِ وَقُدْرَتُهُ السَّرْمَدِيَّةُ وَلاَهُوتُهُ مُدْرَكَةً بِالْمَصْنُوعَاتِ حَتَّى إِنَّهُمْ بِلاَ عُذْرٍ. لأَنَّهُمْ *لَمَّا عَرَفُوا اللهَ* لَمْ يُمَجِّدُوهُ أَوْ يَشْكُرُوهُ كَإِلَهٍ بَلْ *حَمِقُوا فِي أَفْكَارِهِمْ وَأَظْلَمَ قَلْبُهُمُ الْغَبِيُّ*. وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ *يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ حُكَمَاءُ صَارُوا جُهَلاَءَ*... لِذَلِكَ أَسْلَمَهُمُ اللهُ أَيْضاً فِي شَهَوَاتِ قُلُوبِهِمْ إِلَى النَّجَاسَةِ لإِهَانَةِ أَجْسَادِهِمْ بَيْنَ ذَوَاتِهِمِ. الَّذِينَ اسْتَبْدَلُوا حَقَّ اللهِ بِالْكَذِبِ وَاتَّقَوْا وَعَبَدُوا الْمَخْلُوقَ دُونَ الْخَالِقِ الَّذِي هُوَ مُبَارَكٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ. لِذَلِكَ أَسْلَمَهُمُ اللهُ إِلَى أَهْوَاءِ الْهَوَانِ ... وَكَمَا لَمْ يَسْتَحْسِنُوا أَنْ يُبْقُوا اللهَ فِي مَعْرِفَتِهِمْ أَسْلَمَهُمُ اللهُ إِلَى ذِهْنٍ مَرْفُوضٍ لِيَفْعَلُوا مَا لاَ يَلِيقُ. *مَمْلُوئِينَ* مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ، وَزِنا، وَشَرٍّ، وَطَمَعٍ، وَخُبْثٍ، *مَشْحُونِينَ* حَسَداً، وَقَتْلاً، وَخِصَاماً، وَمَكْراً، وَسُوءاً. نَمَّامِينَ، مُفْتَرِينَ، *مُبْغِضِينَ* *لِلَّهِ*، ثَالِبِينَ، مُتَعَظِّمِينَ، مُدَّعِينَ، مُبْتَدِعِينَ شُرُوراً، غَيْرَ طَائِعِينَ لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ. بِلاَ فَهْمٍ، وَلاَ عَهْدٍ، وَلاَ حُنُوٍّ، وَلاَ رِضىً، وَلاَ رَحْمَةٍ. الَّذِينَ إِذْ عَرَفُوا حُكْمَ اللهِ أَنَّ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ يَسْتَوْجِبُونَ الْمَوْتَ *لاَ يَفْعَلُونَهَا فَقَطْ بَلْ أَيْضاً يُسَرُّونَ بِالَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ*. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot](رومية 1: 18 – 32)​​[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]إذاً هنا واضح جداً أن مسرة الخطاة المستهترين في الذين يعملون أعمالهم ويشتركون معهم في الإثم، لأن الإنسان حينما يُصادق آخر فهو يدخل في شركة معهُ، فيتورط طبيعياً في أعماله، لذلك المزمور هنا لا يتكلم عن وجودنا وسط الأشرار والخُطاة والمنعزلين داخلياً عن الله بشكل عام، لأنه بسبب وجودنا في العالم فمن الطبيعي أن نحتك بهم ونوجد في وسطهم سواء في العمل أو الأسرة.. الخ، لكنه هُنا يتكلم عن حالة مُحددة وهي الشركة، لأن الكلام القصد منه قطع أي علاقة تؤدي للشركة لأنها ستقود تلقائياً لأعمال الظُلمة:[/FONT]​  v [FONT=&quot]شَاكِرِينَ الآبَ الَّذِي اهَّلَنَا لِشَرِكَةِ مِيرَاثِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ فِي النُّورِ؛ إِنْ قُلْنَا إِنَّ لَنَا شَرِكَةً مَعَهُ وَ*سَلَكْنَا فِي الظُّلْمَةِ*، نَكْذِبُ وَلَسْنَا نَعْمَلُ الْحَقَّ، وَلَكِنْ إِنْ سَلَكْنَا فِي النُّورِ كَمَا هُوَ فِي النُّورِ، فَلَنَا شَرِكَةٌ بَعْضِنَا مَعَ بَعْضٍ، وَدَمُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِهِ يُطَهِّرُنَا مِنْ كُلِّ خَطِيَّةٍ. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](كولوسي 1: 12؛ 1يوحنا 1: 6، 7)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot]وبناء على الآيات السابقة نستطيع أن نفهم قول الرسول: [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]لاَ تَكُونُوا تَحْتَ نِيرٍ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]لأَنَّهُ أَيَّةُ خِلْطَةٍ لِلْبِرِّ وَالإِثْمِ؟ وَأَيَّةُ شَرِكَةٍ لِلنُّورِ مَعَ الظُّلْمَةِ؟ [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](2كورنثوس 6: 14)[/FONT][/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]رَفِيقٌ أَنَا لِكُلِّ الَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَكَ وَلِحَافِظِي وَصَايَاكَ؛ انْصَرِفُوا عَنِّي أَيُّهَا الأَشْرَارُ فَأَحْفَظَ وَصَايَا إِلَهِي. (مزمور 119: 63؛ 114)[/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً، وَلاَ تَشْتَرِكُوا فِي أَعْمَالِ الظُّلْمَةِ غَيْرِ الْمُثْمِرَةِ بَلْ بِالْحَرِيِّ وَبِّخُوهَا. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](يوحنا 3: 19؛ أفسس 5: 11)[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ولنلاحظ في الآية الأخيرة، أنه لا يتكلم عن توبيخ الناس بل *أعمال الظلمة*، لأن القصد هنا هو كشف وفضح أعمال الظلمة وليس الناس كما يظن البعض، لأن الإنسان المسيحي الأصيل يضع كل شيء في وضعه السليم والصحيح، فأعمال الظلمة شرّ وفساد لا يتوافق مع الحق الإلهي المُعلن في الوصية، لذلك *نرفضها* ولا نغير مسمياتها لكي نُرضي الناس، بل الشرّ واضح أمام أعيُننا ونحن نضعه تحت مسماه الصحيح.[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]لأننا في هذه الأيام الصعبة، نجد أن بعضاً من الناس وضعت بعض الخطايا والشرور تحت مسميات أُخرى لتخفيف وطأتها، ولكي لا يقولوا أنها خطية ليرضوا الناس ويريحوا ضمائرهم، بل صوروها على أنها طبيعية والإنسان ولد بها وهي متأصلة في كيانه، ولا ينبغي أن نقول عنها خطية أو شرّ أو فساد، والحجة هي الدراسات النفسية والعلوم المتقدمة، وبذلك توافق الكثيرين مع الشرّ وتركوا وصية الله عن قصد ونية مُبيته في شكل مُجمَّل لخداع النفس التي لن يصير لها عذر فيما تصنع، لأنها أحبت الظلمة أكثر من النور، ولذلك دينونتها باقية لأنها حكمت على نفسها بنفسها والتصقت بالموت تاركة الحياة، لأن المريض الذي يُنكر طبيعة مرضه ويلغي خطورته ويُغير معناه ويرفض الذهاب للطبيب، بل يفتخر به ويتجمل، فأن مرضه لن يرحمه، بل سيتفاقم ويشتد، ليصير له في النهاية سبب موت مُحقق؛ وهكذا الإنسان المريض بالخطية فأنها لا تتركه، بل تمسكه وتُقيده، وتنتشر وتنفرش على كيانه كله حتى يصير كُله حِطاماً من داخله، كأطلال مدينة حطمها زلزال مُدمر مع بركان عظيم هائج، لأن الخطية بطبيعتها مُدمرة للنفس وقاتلة، لأنها – حسب طبيعتها – وباء شديد الخطورة، سريع الانتشار كالخميرة في العجين، لأنها متى ملكت فأنها تملك بالموت، وهي مثل شخص – موفور الصحة وفي تمام العافية – ذهب لمكان موبوء بمرض مُعدي فتاك، ظناً منه أنه لن يتأثر ليحصل على لذة لقاء مع من يحبهم ساعة، ولكنه عاد مملوء من كل وباء خطير، ينتشر ويتفشى في جسده كله ويزداد مع الوقت حتى يقضي عليه تماماً في النهاية، وهذه هي نتيجة الشركة مع رافضي التوبة والذين يسرون بالإثم ويقنونه بصورة لطيفة مُحببة ومقنعة للعقل، لأنه سيحدث توافق معهم، وانسجام فكري، ويتم التقليل من خطورة الشرّ القاتل للنفس ومفسدها، لذلك علينا أن نحذر جداً لأنه لا ينبغي أن يخدعنا أحد بكلام معسول باطل، لأن بسببه سندخل تحت سلطان الموت الذي يعمل في أبناء المعصية.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]+ وأما الذين يرتكبون المعاصي فهم أعداء لأنفسهم؛ مُحِبُّ الْمَعْصِيَةِ مُحِبُّ الْخِصَامِ. الْمُعَلِّي بَابَهُ يَطْلُبُ الْكَسْرَ؛ تَعَدَّيْنَا وَكَذِبْنَا عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَحِدْنَا مِنْ وَرَاءِ إِلَهِنَا. تَكَلَّمْنَا بِالظُّلْمِ وَالْمَعْصِيَةِ. حَبِلْنَا وَلَهَجْنَا مِنَ الْقَلْبِ بِكَلاَمِ الْكَذِبِ؛ بِمَنْ تَسْخَرُونَ وَعَلَى مَنْ تَفْغَرُونَ الْفَمَ وَتَدْلَعُونَ اللِّسَانَ؟ أَمَا أَنْتُمْ أَوْلاَدُ الْمَعْصِيَةِ نَسْلُ الْكَذِبِ؟ [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](طوبيا 12: 10؛ أمثال 17: 19؛ أشعياء 59: 13؛ 57: 4)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot]+ فَأَمِيتُوا اعْضَاءَكُمُ الَّتِي عَلَى الأَرْضِ: الزِّنَا، النَّجَاسَةَ، الْهَوَى، الشَّهْوَةَ الرَّدِيَّةَ، الطَّمَعَ الَّذِي هُوَ عِبَادَةُ الأَوْثَانِ، الأُمُورَ الَّتِي مِنْ اجْلِهَا يَأْتِي غَضَبُ اللهِ عَلَى ابْنَاءِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ، الَّذِينَ بَيْنَهُمْ انْتُمْ ايْضاً سَلَكْتُمْ قَبْلاً، حِينَ كُنْتُمْ تَعِيشُونَ فِيهَا؛ (الَّتِي سَلَكْتُمْ فِيهَا قَبْلاً حَسَبَ دَهْرِ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ، حَسَبَ رَئِيسِ سُلْطَانِ الْهَوَاءِ، الرُّوحِ الَّذِي يَعْمَلُ الآنَ فِي أَبْنَاءِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ، لاَ يَغُرَّكُمْ أَحَدٌ بِكَلاَمٍ بَاطِلٍ، لأَنَّهُ بِسَبَبِ هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ يَأْتِي غَضَبُ اللهِ عَلَى أَبْنَاءِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ – أفسس 2: 2؛ 5: 6)؛ وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَاطْرَحُوا عَنْكُمْ انْتُمْ ايْضاً الْكُلَّ: الْغَضَبَ، السَّخَطَ، الْخُبْثَ، التَّجْدِيفَ، الْكَلاَمَ الْقَبِيحَ مِنْ افْوَاهِكُمْ.                                                    (كولوسي 3: 5 – 8[FONT=&quot]*)*[/FONT]      [/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2019)

*[FONT=&quot]عموماً الجزء الأول من الآية الذي شرحناه يتكلم عن الجانب السلبي، *​​   [FONT=&quot]وهو تمهيد لناحية إيجابية فاعلة بقوة، لأن الابتعاد عن الشيء هو جانب سلبي لا بُدَّ من أن يدعمه جانب إيجابي قوي ذات سلطان يحمي ويحرس القلب والفكر في حالة من النور الذي يبغض الظلمة ويبددها، دون جهد أو عناء الصراع من جهة الإنسان، لذلك فأن الجانب السلبي وحده لا يكفي على الإطلاق لكي يحفظ الإنسان قلبه وحياته في طريق البرّ والتقوى، لأنه مهما ما هرب وأينما ذهب سيطوله الظلام بدون وجود الجانب الإيجابي، لذلك استدرك الكلام وقال: [/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]لَكِنْ فِي نَامُوسِ الرَّبِّ مَسَرَّتُهُ وَفِي نَامُوسِهِ يَلْهَجُ نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً.*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]فالذي تكون مسرته في ناموس الرب وهو لهجه وتلاوته وعشق قلبه، كيف يستطيع أن يقف في طريق الخُطاة وفي وسط المستهزئين يجلس، بل ستصير له محل نفور طبيعي، لأن من يرى النور لا يستطيع ان يرتاح في الظلمة أو يسعى إليها أبداً، لأن ناموس الرب مسرته، وهو صار حياته وتلاوته، والدائرة المتسعة التي يحيا فيها ويحبها، لأن حيث يوجد قلب الإنسان هناك يكون كنزه الخاص، فلو هناك حب صادق لوصية الله، فستكون هي كنزه الثمين الغالي الذي يشغله ليلاً ونهاراً، لأنه حياته، يحيا به ويعيشه ويحافظ عليه ويخفيه داخله، وهو الحارس الأمين لفكره وقلبه، ومن أجل ذلك لا يمسه الشرير أو تندو منه ضربة ظلمة تغشى فكره وتفسد قلبه وتملك عليه وتسود، لأن كلام الرب يُنير العينين، وبذلك يستطيع أن يُميز الإنسان النور من الظلمة، فيرفض الظلام ويسير في النور تحت إرشاد ناموس الرب.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ويلزمنا أن نعرف أن الآية مرتبطة مع بعضها البعض ارتباط وثيق، من جهة الخبرة والسلوك في النور، فحينما يتم الانعزال عن الأشرار والمستهزئين وعدم الاستماع لمشورتهم يبدأ القلب يتأهل للاستماع لصوت الله الحي وذلك من خلال الوصية المقدسة، وحينما تكون الوصية هي لهج الإنسان وكنز قلبه الخاص يثبت في النور ويُصبح بلا عثرة ويقوى على أن ينعزل عن الأشرار ومجلس المستهزئين، فالآية في تركيبتها متداخله مع بعضها البعض في السبب والنتيجة المتبادلة.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فالآية تبدأ للإشارة لتمهيد القلب للاستماع لناموس الرب للغرس الصالح، وبذلك يُسر الرجل الكامل بناموس الرب فيظل يلهج فيه نهاراً وليلاً، فيزداد وينمو في القامة والنعمة عند الله والناس. [/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2019)

*[FONT=&quot]+ لَكِنْ فِي نَامُوسِ الرَّبِّ مَسَرَّتُهُ وَفِي نَامُوسِهِ يَلْهَجُ نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً*[FONT=&quot].​[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot](لكن = حرف عطف واستدراك يُثبت لما بعده حكمًا مخالفًا لحكم ما قبله، والمعنى: على النقيض من ذلك أو بالأحرى) (من الناحية الثانية) (إنما – بل – إذ) في ناموس الرب مسرته، ولها معنى أكثر أهمية وهو: [لا يسعني إلا][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ناموس الرب = *[FONT=&quot]בְּתוֹרַ֥ת[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]= القصد *التوراة*، والقصد في الكلام هو التعليم الذي مصدره الوصية المقدسة، والتعليمات والتوجيهات الإلهية المُعلنة في كلمته، لأن تعبير توراه لهُ معنى واسع للغاية، لأنه يعني: تعليم – تهذيب – وصية أو قانون – كلمة الله أو كلام الرب.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وَتَسِيرُ[FONT=&quot]شُعُوبٌ كَثِيرَةٌ وَيَقُولُونَ: «هَلُمَّ نَصْعَدْ إِلَى جَبَلِ الرَّبِّ إِلَى بَيْتِ إِلَهِ يَعْقُوبَ *فَيُعَلِّمَنَا* مِنْ طُرُقِهِ *وَنَسْلُكَ* فِي سُبُلِهِ». لأَنَّهُ مِنْ صِهْيَوْنَ تَخْرُجُ الشَّرِيعَةُ وَمِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ؛ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ كَلاَمٌ نَقِيٌّ كَفِضَّةٍ مُصَفَّاةٍ فِي بُوطَةٍ (بُوتَقَةٍ) فِي الأَرْضِ مَمْحُوصَةٍ سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ؛ لأَنَّ كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ مُسْتَقِيمَةٌ وَكُلَّ صُنْعِهِ بِالأَمَانَةِ.           (أشعياء 2: 3؛ مزمور 12: 6؛ 33: 4)[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]احْفَظُوا*[FONT=&quot] وَصَايَا الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمْ وَشَهَادَاتِهِ وَفَرَائِضِهِ التِي أَوْصَاكُمْ بِهَا؛ فَاعْلمْ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ هُوَ اللهُ الإِلهُ الأَمِينُ الحَافِظُ العَهْدَ وَالإِحْسَانَ لِلذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ *وَيَحْفَظُونَ* وَصَايَاهُ إِلى أَلفِ جِيلٍ؛ وَإِنَّهُ *يَكُونُ لنَا بِرٌّ* إِذَا *حَفِظْنَا* *جَمِيعَ* هَذِهِ الوَصَايَا *لِنَعْمَلهَا أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ* إِلهِنَا كَمَا *أَوْصَانَا*؛ فَيَجْعَلُونَ عَلَى اللّهِ اعْتِمَادَهُم وَلاَ يَنْسُونَ أَعْمَالَ اللهِ بَلْ *يَحْفَظُونَ وَصَايَاهُ*.[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot](تثنية 6: 17؛ 7: 9؛ تثنية 6: 25؛ مزمور 78: 7)​​  [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ففي هذا وحده تكون مسرة الرجل الكامل بكونه بار، أو هي سرّ الإنسان رجل الله، لأنها كنزه الغالي الذي يحفظه من الزلل ويثبت أقدامه في النور، فالناموس (أو التوراة أو الوصايا والتعليم الإلهي) هنا هو قاعدة السلوك الحقيقي والأساس المبني عليه، لذلك الناموس هنا مسرة الرجل المطوب من الله، أو من أجل ذلك هو مطوب.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]+ وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الوَصَايَا وَالفَرَائِضُ وَالأَحْكَامُ التِي أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ أَنْ أُعَلِّمَكُمْ *لِتَعْمَلُوهَا* فِي الأَرْضِ التِي أَنْتُمْ عَابِرُونَ إِليْهَا لِتَمْتَلِكُوهَا. *لِتَتَّقِيَ* الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ *وَتَحْفَظَ* جَمِيعَ فَرَائِضِهِ وَوَصَايَاهُ التِي أَنَا أُوصِيكَ بِهَا أَنْتَ وَابْنُكَ وَابْنُ ابْنِكَ كُل أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ وَلِتَطُول أَيَّامُكَ. فَاسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ *وَاحْتَرِزْ لِتَعْمَل* لِيَكُونَ لكَ خَيْرٌ وَتَكْثُرَ جِدّاً كَمَا كَلمَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ آبَائِكَ فِي أَرْضٍ تَفِيضُ لبَناً وَعَسَلاً.[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ*[FONT=&quot]: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. *فَتُحِبُّ* الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُوَّتِكَ. *وَلتَكُنْ هَذِهِ الكَلِمَاتُ* التِي أَنَا *أُوصِيكَ* بِهَا اليَوْمَ *عَلى قَلبِكَ*. وَقُصَّهَا عَلى أَوْلادِكَ وَتَكَلمْ بِهَا حِينَ تَجْلِسُ فِي بَيْتِكَ وَحِينَ تَمْشِي فِي الطَّرِيقِ وَحِينَ تَنَامُ وَحِينَ تَقُومُ. وَارْبُطْهَا عَلامَةً عَلى يَدِكَ وَلتَكُنْ عَصَائِبَ بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْكَ. وَاكْتُبْهَا عَلى قَوَائِمِ أَبْوَابِ بَيْتِكَ وَعَلى أَبْوَابِكَ. (تثنية 6: 1 – 9)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2019)

*[FONT=&quot]فِي نَامُوسِ الرَّبِّ مَسَرَّتُهُ*​​   [FONT=&quot]ففي وصية الله وكلمته تكون المسرة الحقيقية، *والمسرة تعني **[FONT=&quot]חֵ֫פֶץ[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]= رغبة – شهوة – توق شديد – لهفة – مشيئة – مطلوب – فرحة – لذه – سرور – بهجة – جاذبية [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فكلمة الله بطبيعتها جاذبة للإنسان الطالب الله، فهي تشده وتعمل فيه بسلطان، تغير فيه وتجدد طبيعته وفق مشيئة الله وتدبيره الحسن، وحينما يتذوق عملها في باطنه يحبها جداً فتصير هي نفسها مشورته الخاصة ونور عينيه لأنها السراج المُضيء في ظلمة هذا الدهر والمرشد الأمين لطريق البرّ والتقوى، لذلك فهو دائم الاشتياق لها وفيها وحدها مسرته الخاصة، فيخضع لها بسرور لا يزيد عليها أو ينتقص منها بل يحيا بها كما هيَّ.[/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]لا تَزِيدُوا عَلى الكَلامِ الذِي أَنَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ وَلا تُنَقِّصُوا مِنْهُ لِتَحْفَظُوا وَصَايَا الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمُ التِي أَنَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهَا.؛ أَنْتَ أَوْصَيْتَ بِوَصَايَاكَ أَنْ تُحْفَظَ تَمَاماً؛ لمْ أَتَجَاوَزْ وَصَايَاكَ وَلا نَسِيتُهاَ؛ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ لاَ أَنْسَى وَصَايَاكَ لأَنَّكَ بِهَا أَحْيَيْتَنِي؛ انْظُرْ أَنِّي أَحْبَبْتُ وَصَايَاكَ. يَا رَبُّ حَسَبَ رَحْمَتِكَ أَحْيِنِي. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](تثنية 4: 2؛ مزمور 119: 4؛ تثنية 26: 13؛ مزمور 119: 93؛ 159) [/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فالسرور الذي يتأصل في الإنسان المحب لله هو الوصية نفسها، والكلمات الخارجة من فم الله هي الغذاء الحي المُشبع لنفسه (متى 4: 4)، وبكون شريعة إلهه في قلبه، لذلك فأن خطواته لا تتقلقل (مزمور 37: 31) أي أنه لا يتردد ويسير باستقامة في طريق البرّ.[/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]هَلِّلُويَا. طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الْمُتَّقِي الرَّبَّ الْمَسْرُورِ جِدّاً بِوَصَايَاهُ. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](مزمور 112: 1)[/FONT][/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]طُوبَى لِلْكَامِلِينَ طَرِيقاً السَّالِكِينَ فِي شَرِيعَةِ الرَّبِّ. طُوبَى لِحَافِظِي شَهَادَاتِهِ. مِنْ كُلِّ قُلُوبِهِمْ يَطْلُبُونَهُ. أَيْضاً لاَ يَرْتَكِبُونَ إِثْماً. فِي طُرُقِهِ يَسْلُكُونَ. أَنْتَ أَوْصَيْتَ بِوَصَايَاكَ أَنْ تُحْفَظَ تَمَاماً. لَيْتَ طُرُقِي تُثَبَّتُ فِي حِفْظِ فَرَائِضِكَ. حِينَئِذٍ لاَ أَخْزَى إِذَا نَظَرْتُ إِلَى كُلِّ وَصَايَاكَ. أَحْمَدُكَ بِاسْتِقَامَةِ قَلْبٍ عِنْدَ تَعَلُّمِي أَحْكَامَ عَدْلِكَ. وَصَايَاكَ أَحْفَظُ. لاَ تَتْرُكْنِي إِلَى الْغَايَةِ. بِمَ يُزَكِّي الشَّابُّ طَرِيقَهُ؟ بِحِفْظِهِ إِيَّاهُ حَسَبَ كَلاَمِكَ. بِكُلِّ قَلْبِي طَلَبْتُكَ. لاَ تُضِلَّنِي عَنْ وَصَايَاكَ. خَبَّأْتُ كَلاَمَكَ فِي قَلْبِي لِكَيْلاَ أُخْطِئَ إِلَيْكَ. مُبَارَكٌ أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ. عَلِّمْنِي فَرَائِضَكَ. بِشَفَتَيَّ حَسَبْتُ كُلَّ أَحْكَامِ فَمِكَ. بِطَرِيقِ شَهَادَاتِكَ فَرِحْتُ كَمَا عَلَى كُلِّ الْغِنَى. بِوَصَايَاكَ أَلْهَجُ وَأُلاَحِظُ سُبُلَكَ. بِفَرَائِضِكَ أَتَلَذَّذُ. لاَ أَنْسَى كَلاَمَكَ. أَحْسِنْ إِلَى عَبْدِكَ فَأَحْيَا وَأَحْفَظَ أَمْرَكَ. اكْشِفْ عَنْ عَيْنَيَّ فَأَرَى عَجَائِبَ مِنْ شَرِيعَتِكَ. غَرِيبٌ أَنَا فِي الأَرْضِ. لاَ تُخْفِ عَنِّي وَصَايَاكَ. انْسَحَقَتْ نَفْسِي شَوْقاً إِلَى أَحْكَامِكَ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ، لِكُلِّ كَمَالٍ رَأَيْتُ حَدّاً أَمَّا وَصِيَّتُكَ فَوَاسِعَةٌ جِدّاً. كَمْ أَحْبَبْتُ شَرِيعَتَكَ! الْيَوْمَ كُلَّهُ هِيَ لَهَجِي. [/FONT][FONT=&quot](مزمور 119: 1 – 20؛ 96 – 97)[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2019)

*[FONT=&quot]+ وَفِي نَامُوسِهِ يَلْهَجُ نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً*​​  *[FONT=&quot]يلهج = **[FONT=&quot]הָגָה *​*[FONT=&quot]hagah[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]= التأمل والتفرس، المشاهدة والاضطلاع، تنفس، استنشق وزفر (أخرج زفير) وهو تعبير يقصد به عملية الشهيق والزفير.[/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]فلفظة وتعبير (يلهج = [FONT=&quot]הָגָה [/FONT][FONT=&quot]hagah[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) في المزمور تعني من الناحية العملية هو الانتباه بسبب الأهمية القصوى، بكون الإنسان هنا أمام مجد عظيم للغاية، ومن جهة التطبيق أصغى سمعه ليطيع، لأن بالطاعة يتربى ويتقوَّم، لأن هذا هوَّ عمل الله مع النفس التي تطلبه وتتمسك بوصاياه، لأنه يربيها ويُزكيها.[/FONT][/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]بِمَ يُزَكِّي الشَّابُّ طَرِيقَهُ؟ بِحِفْظِهِ إِيَّاهُ حَسَبَ كَلاَمِكَ؛ الرَّبُّ يَفْتَحُ أَعْيُنَ الْعُمْيِ. الرَّبُّ يُقَوِّمُ الْمُنْحَنِينَ. الرَّبُّ يُحِبُّ الصِّدِّيقِينَ؛ فِي كُلِّ طُرُقِكَ اعْرِفْهُ وَهُوَ يُقَوِّمُ سُبُلَكَ. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](مزمور 119: 9؛ 146: 8؛ أمثال 3: 6)[/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=&quot]فالمعنى الرئيسي: أرهف السمع ليصغي للصوت الخارج من كلمة الله، وتفرس فيها وشاهد وعاين ولاحظ ففهم، وتنفس الحياة وأخرج زفيراً، وهذا التعبير يعبر عن حالة التنفس المعبرة عن الحياة، لأن الإنسان الحي دائماً يتنفس تلقائياً دون أن ينبهه أحد لذلك، ولو توقف عن هذه العملية الحيوية يموت.[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]فنحن نتنسم رائحة الحياة من كلمة الله المُحيية للنفس، ونخرج زفير نشيد تسبيح بنفس ذات الكلمة عينها كرد فعل لعملية استنشاقها وتوزيعها الداخلي في أعماق النفس، لأنها تنفرش على كيان الإنسان كله، تدخل العقل تُنيره، وتنزل للقلب تقدسه، وتنعكس على حياة الإنسان ككل ويظهر ثمرها في أعماله، لذلك فأن فعل كلمة الله فينا يُحركنا ليكون هناك رد فعل يتناسب مع عملها فينا، لأن هي المحرك الأساسي لسلوك الإنسان الجديد في المسيح يسوع.[/FONT]

 v [FONT=&quot]وَالآنَ يَا سَيِّدِي الرَّبَّ أَنْتَ هُوَ اللَّهُ وَكَلاَمُكَ هُوَ حَقٌّ؛ رَأْسُ كَلاَمِكَ حَقٌّ وَإِلَى الدَّهْرِ كُلُّ أَحْكَامِ عَدْلِكَ؛ أَبْتَهِجُ أَنَا بِكَلاَمِكَ كَمَنْ وَجَدَ غَنِيمَةً وَافِرَةً؛ وُجِدَ كَلاَمُكَ فَأَكَلْتُهُ فَكَانَ كَلاَمُكَ لِي لِلْفَرَحِ وَلِبَهْجَةِ قَلْبِي لأَنِّي دُعِيتُ بِاسْمِكَ يَا رَبُّ إِلَهَ الْجُنُودِ؛ سِرَاجٌ لِرِجْلِي كَلاَمُكَ وَنُورٌ لِسَبِيلِي؛ خَبَّأْتُ كَلاَمَكَ فِي قَلْبِي لِكَيْلاَ أُخْطِئَ إِلَيْكَ؛ نَصِيبِي الرَّبُّ قُلْتُ لِحِفْظِ كَلاَمِكَ؛ مِنْ كُلِّ طَرِيقِ شَرٍّ مَنَعْتُ رِجْلَيَّ لِكَيْ أَحْفَظَ كَلاَمَكَ. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](2صموئيل 7: 28؛ مزمور 119: 160؛ 162؛ إرميا 15: 16؛ مزمور 119: 105؛ 11؛ 57؛ 101)[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وعلينا هنا أن نقف وقفة هامة للغاية، لأننا أن لم نفهم القصد من الكلام بدقة لن نحيا حياة مستقيمة ولن يكون لنا قداسة في السيرة، لأن هذه الحركة لن تكون فينا أن لم نستوعب ونفهم القصد من كلام المزمور لأنه يكشف لنا الطريق السليم والصحيح للحياة.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]فانتبه جداً عزيزي القارئ، فيلهج في كلمة الله بدايته "*السمع والإصغاء*"، لذلك قال الرب: لِمَاذَا لاَ تَفْهَمُونَ كلاَمِي؟ لأَنَّكُمْ *لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَسْمَعُوا قَوْلِي* (يوحنا 8: 43)، فالمشكلة الأساسية هو عدم القدرة على السمع، لأن أحياناً لا نصغي ونسمع لكلمته بتأني وصبر بكل دقة، لأننا نتسرع ونقرأ بعجاله شديدة، ولا ننتبه لكلمة الله في أساسها الحي، وما هو القصد منها كما هي معلنه في الكتاب المقدس كما نطق بها الله حسب قصده؛ فكلمة الله تتكلم في اتجاه، ونحن نحيا في وادي آخر مبتعدين عنها تماماً، فنعكس عليها حالنا ونسقط عليها مشاعرنا ونفسرها ونشرحها حسب فهمنا النابع من دراستنا وقراءتنا الشخصية، ثم نُقدِّم عبادة وعطايا لله الحي ونخدم اسمه العظيم القدوس، مع انه يطلب أولاً وقبل كل شيء *الإصغاء والسمع الذي يعني الطاعة.*[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]فَقَالَ صَمُوئِيلُ: هَلْ مَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِالْمُحْرَقَاتِ وَالذَّبَائِحِ كَمَا *بِاسْتِمَاعِ* صَوْتِ الرَّبِّ؟ هُوَذَا *الاِسْتِمَاعُ أَفْضَلُ* مِنَ الذَّبِيحَةِ *وَالْإِصْغَاءُ أَفْضَلُ* مِنْ شَحْمِ الْكِبَاشِ.     (1صموئيل 15: 22) [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]اِحْفَظْ قَدَمَكَ حِينَ تَذْهَبُ إِلَى بَيْتِ اللَّهِ *فَالاِسْتِمَاعُ* أَقْرَبُ مِنْ تَقْدِيمِ ذَبِيحَةِ الْجُهَّالِ لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُبَالُونَ بِفَعْلِ الشَّرِّ.                                                                     (جامعة 5: 1)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وَأَبُوا الاِسْتِمَاعَ وَلَمْ يَذْكُرُوا عَجَائِبَكَ الَّتِي صَنَعْتَ مَعَهُمْ وَصَلَّبُوا رِقَابَهُمْ. وَعِنْدَ تَمَرُّدِهِمْ أَقَامُوا رَئِيساً لِيَرْجِعُوا إِلَى عُبُودِيَّتِهِمْ. وَأَنْتَ إِلَهٌ غَفُورٌ وَحَنَّانٌ وَرَحِيمٌ طَوِيلُ الرُّوحِ وَكَثِيرُ الرَّحْمَةِ فَلَمْ تَتْرُكْهُمْ.                                                                   (نحميا 9: 17)[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وهذا هو حال الرجل البار: الإصغاء والسمع والمسرة في طاعة الوصية التي تدعم فيه محبة الله وتثبتها، "اَلَّذِي عِنْدَهُ وَصَايَايَ وَيَحْفَظُهَا فَهُوَ الَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي وَالَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي يُحِبُّهُ أَبِي وَأَنَا أُحِبُّهُ وَأُظْهِرُ لَهُ ذَاتِي" (يوحنا 14: 21). [/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فبما أن وَصَايَا الرَّبِّ مُسْتَقِيمَةٌ تُفَرِّحُ الْقَلْبَ. أَمْرُ الرَّبِّ طَاهِرٌ يُنِيرُ الْعَيْنَيْنِ (مزمور 19: 8) لذلك صارت هي منهجه الخاص، وفرحه، وتلذذه بتردادها والتأمل فيها، ومشاهدة العجائب التي تُظهرها، لأنها تعمل فيه سراً وتوثق علاقته بخالقه، وقد صارت هي حياته الدائمة، فهي تلاوته ليلاً ونهاراً، لأنه لا يستطيع أن يستغنى عنها أبداً لأنها هي حياته، تنفسه وغذاءه.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]بِوَصَايَاكَ أَلْهَجُ وَأُلاَحِظُ سُبُلَكَ؛ تَقَدَّمَتْ عَيْنَايَ الْهُزُعَ لِكَيْ أَلْهَجَ بِأَقْوَالِكَ؛ وَلِسَانِي يَلْهَجُ بِعَدْلِكَ. الْيَوْمَ كُلَّهُ بِحَمْدِكَ؛ فَمُ الصِّدِّيقِ يَلْهَجُ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَلِسَانُهُ يَنْطِقُ بِالْحَقِّ؛ إِذَا ذَكَرْتُكَ عَلَى فِرَاشِي فِي السُّهْدِ أَلْهَجُ بِكَ؛ وَأَلْهَجُ بِجَمِيعِ أَفْعَالِكَ وَبِصَنَائِعِكَ أُنَاجِي. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](مزمور 119: 15؛ 148؛ 35: 28؛ 37: 30؛ 63: 6؛ 77: 12)[/FONT][/FONT] ​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2019)

*[FONT=&quot]+ فيَكُونُ كَشَجَرَةٍ مَغْرُوسَةٍ عِنْدَ مَجَارِيِ الْمِيَاهِ، *​
 *[FONT=&quot]  الَّتِي تُعْطِي ثَمَرَهَا فِي أَوَانِهِ، وَوَرَقُهَا لاَ يَذْبُلُ*[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]هنا إعلان نتيجة نجاح البار في إظهار الثمر في أوانه، لأن الكلمة الخارجة من فم الله تحمل حياته الخاصة، حينما يتقبلها الإنسان بالإيمان فهي تنغرس فيه كالبذرة في التربة وتُخلِّص نفسه، ويظهر ثمرها في أوانه؛ فكلمة الله كلمة حية تدخل في تربة القلب المُهيأ لاستقبالها وتنغرس فيه عميقاً، وحينما يتم رعايتها فأنها تنمو وتزدهر وتُعطي ثمراً صالحاً في وقته المناسب، فتظهر رائحتها الزكية وتجذب الآخرين ويتمجد اسم الله الحي بكونها ثمرته الخاصة في الإنسان. [/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]عزيزي القارئ، علينا أن ننتبه للكلام هنا، لأنه مهم للغاية، فزراعة الأشجار تحتاج لعمق واتساع معين (مساحة تُناسب حجمها النهائي) لكل نوع من أنواع الأشجار، مع المياه اللازمة الوفيرة والسماد الصالح لنموها الصحيح حتى لا تضعف وتذبل ومن ثمَّ تموت، فكلمة الله تحتاج لقلب متسع، قلب مُهيأ لاستقبالها وزراعتها لتضرب بجذورها فيه، كما أنها تحتاج تهيئة القلب بمعنى التوبة، لأن يوحنا المعمدان لكي يُهيأ طريق الرب ويعده، أعده بصوتٍ صارخ: "توبوا لأنه اقترب منكم ملكوت الله"، والرب وصل التوبة لكمالها حينما أضاف: "وآمنوا بالإنجيل"، فلكي نُهيأ القلب ونعده لا بُدَّ أن *نتوب أولاً*، ولكي نهيأ العمق اللازم لزرع كلمة الحياة فيه الخارجة من فم الله، أن *نؤمن بالإنجيل*، لأن بدون التوبة والإيمان بالإنجيل تستحيل الزراعة، بل سيظل القلب متحجراً والله محتجب، وبذار الكلمة ستُلقى، لكن لن يكون لها أي أصل في النفس، وبالتالي لن يكون لها فرصة للغرس، لأن طيور السماء ستخطفها لأن لا مكان لها على الطريق، ولا حتى في الأرض المُحجرة التي ليس لها أصل لكي تنزرع فيها الكلمة وتضرب عميقاً في باطنها.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ولو راجعنا المزمور من أوله سيظهر لنا الترتيب اللائق لإعداد القلب وتهيئته بالانعزال عن سلوك الأشرار وطرح مشورتهم بعيداً وإفراغ القلب من كل أتكال على آخر، لكي تعمل الكلمة بحسب قدرتها الكاملة، وينال الإنسان التطويب من جهة تكريس قلبه لله الحي، لأن الكلمة لن تُزرع فينا وتُثمر ونحن مرتبطين ارتباط وثيق بالأشرار من جهة تقبل مشورتهم والسلوك في طرقهم الرديئة، لأن بهذه الطرق ينغلق الذهن وينعزل عن النور الإلهي، ويظل غير فاهم قصد الله ولن يستطيع أن يحيا وفق مشيئته مهما ما فعل وبذل من جُهد.[/FONT]

 v [FONT=&quot]فَلَمَّا اجْتَمَعَ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ أَيْضاً مِنَ الَّذِينَ جَاءُوا إِلَيْهِ مِنْ كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ قَالَ بِمَثَلٍ: «خَرَجَ الزَّارِعُ لِيَزْرَعَ زَرْعَهُ. وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَزْرَعُ سَقَطَ بَعْضٌ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ فَانْدَاسَ وَأَكَلَتْهُ طُيُورُ السَّمَاءِ. وَسَقَطَ آخَرُ عَلَى الصَّخْرِ فَلَمَّا نَبَتَ جَفَّ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُ رُطُوبَةٌ (أصل – تربة مناسبة). وَسَقَطَ آخَرُ فِي وَسَطِ الشَّوْكِ فَنَبَتَ مَعَهُ الشَّوْكُ وَخَنَقَهُ. وَسَقَطَ آخَرُ فِي الأَرْضِ الصَّالِحَةِ فَلَمَّا نَبَتَ صَنَعَ ثَمَراً مِئَةَ ضِعْفٍ». قَالَ هَذَا وَنَادَى: «مَنْ لَهُ أُذْنَانِ لِلسَّمْعِ فَلْيَسْمَعْ».[/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]فَسَأَلَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ: «مَا عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ هَذَا الْمَثَلُ؟». فَقَالَ: «لَكُمْ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ أَنْ تَعْرِفُوا أَسْرَارَ مَلَكُوتِ اللهِ وَأَمَّا لِلْبَاقِينَ فَبِأَمْثَالٍ حَتَّى إِنَّهُمْ مُبْصِرِينَ لاَ يُبْصِرُونَ وَسَامِعِينَ لاَ يَفْهَمُونَ. وَهَذَا هُوَ الْمَثَلُ: الزَّرْعُ هُوَ كَلاَمُ اللهِ. وَالَّذِينَ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ ثُمَّ يَأْتِي إِبْلِيسُ وَيَنْزِعُ الْكَلِمَةَ مِنْ قُلُوبِهِمْ لِئَلاَّ يُؤْمِنُوا فَيَخْلُصُوا. وَالَّذِينَ عَلَى الصَّخْرِ هُمُ الَّذِينَ مَتَى سَمِعُوا يَقْبَلُونَ الْكَلِمَةَ بِفَرَحٍ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ أَصْلٌ فَيُؤْمِنُونَ إِلَى حِينٍ وَفِي وَقْتِ التَّجْرِبَةِ يَرْتَدُّونَ. وَالَّذِي سَقَطَ بَيْنَ الشَّوْكِ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ ثُمَّ يَذْهَبُونَ فَيَخْتَنِقُونَ مِنْ هُمُومِ الْحَيَاةِ وَغِنَاهَا وَلَذَّاتِهَا وَلاَ يُنْضِجُونَ ثَمَراً. [/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]وَالَّذِي فِي الأَرْضِ الْجَيِّدَةِ هُمَ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ الْكَلِمَةَ فَيَحْفَظُونَهَا فِي قَلْبٍ جَيِّدٍ صَالِحٍ وَيُثْمِرُونَ بِالصَّبْرِ. «وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يُوقِدُ سِرَاجاً وَيُغَطِّيهِ بِإِنَاءٍ أَوْ يَضَعُهُ تَحْتَ سَرِيرٍ بَلْ يَضَعُهُ عَلَى مَنَارَةٍ لِيَنْظُرَ الدَّاخِلُونَ النُّورَ. لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ خَفِيٌّ لاَ يُظْهَرُ وَلاَ مَكْتُومٌ لاَ يُعْلَمُ وَيُعْلَنُ. فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ تَسْمَعُونَ! لأَنَّ مَنْ لَهُ سَيُعْطَى وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَالَّذِي يَظُنُّهُ لَهُ يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهُ»؛ لِذَلِكَ اطْرَحُوا كُلَّ نَجَاسَةٍ وَكَثْرَةَ شَرٍّ. فَاقْبَلُوا بِوَدَاعَةٍ الْكَلِمَةَ الْمَغْرُوسَةَ الْقَادِرَةَ أَنْ تُخَلِّصَ نُفُوسَكُمْ.                                                         (لوقا 8: 4 – 18؛ يعقوب 1: 21)[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فهذا المثل الذي قاله الرب مع ربطه بكلام القديس يعقوب الرسول يُظهر لنا القصد جلياً، ويوضح الأمور كإشراق شمس النهار ليرى ويبصر الإنسان كل شيء بوضوح، والآن اتضح لنا المعنى من جهة الخبرة والسلوك السليم والصحيح لكي نصير الرجل البار الذي نال الطوبى.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وعلينا أن نُركز في كلام الرب نفسه، لأنه لم يقل المثل وفسره فقط، بل وضع لنا الجانب العملي التطبيقي لازدهار كلمته فينا وإعلان مجده الخاص، حينما قال: وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يُوقِدُ سِرَاجاً وَيُغَطِّيهِ بِإِنَاءٍ أَوْ يَضَعُهُ تَحْتَ سَرِيرٍ بَلْ يَضَعُهُ عَلَى مَنَارَةٍ لِيَنْظُرَ الدَّاخِلُونَ النُّورَ. لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ خَفِيٌّ لاَ يُظْهَرُ وَلاَ مَكْتُومٌ لاَ يُعْلَمُ وَيُعْلَنُ، لذلك في المزمور قال أنه يكون كالشجرة، لأن الشجرة يظهر علوها الشامخ وثمرها أمام الناس في كل مكان، لذلك قال أيضاً: فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هَكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ لِكَيْ *يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ* الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ (متى 5: 16)، وذلك لأن الأعمال هنا ليست عملنا نحن بل عمله هو فينا: لأَنَّنَا *نَحْنُ عَمَلُهُ*، مَخْلُوقِينَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ *لأَعْمَالٍ صَالِحَةٍ، قَدْ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَأَعَدَّهَا لِكَيْ نَسْلُكَ فِيهَا* (أفسس 2: 10)[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ونعود للآية الآن لنفهمها فهماً صحيحاً في إطار المعنى السليم حسب القصد الإلهي المُعلن والظاهر لنا في الكتاب المقدس، وذلك من جهة فعل عمل الله في باطننا، لأن حينما يعطينا كلمته فأنه يعجن طبعنا بها، لأن بكونها تحمل حياته الخاصة فأنه يعجن بها شخصيتنا، حتى نندمج ونصير معها واحد، فنصير نحن أنفسنا غُرس الرب للتمجيد، لأنه بها غير حالنا لنكون سمائيين حاملي طبعه، مُرتدين بره الخاص، لأن آدم حينما سقط فقد ثوبه فتعرى، أما نحن فقد قُدِّمَ لنا الثوب الجديد الذي يكسي عُرينا، وهذا ما أُعلن لنا في النبوة: لأَجْعَلَ لِنَائِحِي صِهْيَوْنَ لأُعْطِيَهُمْ جَمَالاً عِوَضاً عَنِ الرَّمَادِ، وَدُهْنَ فَرَحٍ عِوَضاً عَنِ النَّوْحِ، وَرِدَاءَ تَسْبِيحٍ عِوَضاً عَنِ الرُّوحِ الْيَائِسَةِ، فَيُدْعَوْنَ *أَشْجَارَ الْبِرِّ غَرْسَ الرَّبِّ لِلتَّمْجِيدِ* (أشعياء 61: 3)، لذلك فأن حياتنا في الله تُمجده، لأنه يظل يعمل فينا ويغرسنا في نفسه أعضاء حيه في جسده.[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2019)

*[FONT=&quot]فيَكُونُ كَشَجَرَةٍ مَغْرُوسَةٍ عِنْدَ مَجَارِيِ الْمِيَاهِ*​​   [FONT=&quot]هنا يلزمنا أن نعي أن الغرس دائماً يكون عند مجاري المياه وليس في أي مكان آخر كما هو مكتوب: فَيَنْبُتُونَ بَيْنَ الْعُشْبِ مِثْلَ الصَّفْصَافِ عَلَى مَجَارِي الْمِيَاهِ (أشعياء 44: 4)، وشجرة الصفصاف [FONT=&quot]من الأشجار التي تزرع إلى ضفاف الجداول والبرك والأنهار كونها من الأشجار التي تحبّ المياه بكثرة، وتوجد منها أشجار كبيرة وعالية جداً تصل إلى حوالي ثلاثين متراً، وأنواع أخرى تصل إلى ثلاثة أمتار، فالأشجار بدون موارد مائية دائمة، تحترق تحت أشعة الشمس بفعل الجفاف.[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فالإنسان الذي عُجن طبعه بكلمة الله وصار لها موضعاً فيه، يحتاج لمياه كثيرة لكي تنمو وتزدهر فيه بالرغم من نار التجارب (التي كالشمس الحارقة)، لأن كما أن الزرع يحتاج للشمس لكي ينمو، فأن التجارب نفسها هي التي تُنمي كلمة الله فينا أن احتملناها بصبر الإيمان الحي، والمياه التي نحتاجها هي مياه النعمة المتدفقة وهي ملازمة لكلمة الله لا تفارقها، لأن كلمة الله كلمة حياة، حاملة لقوة النعمة المُخلِّصة، وهذا واضح في كلام القديس يعقوب عن كلمة الله (القادرة ان تُخلِّص نفوسكم)، وأيضاً مكتوب: فتستقون مياها بفرح من ينابيع الخلاص (أشعياء 12: 3)، لذلك فطوبى لمن يجلس عند ينابيع الأسفار الإلهية المقدسة المتدفقة تياراً من المياه الغزيرة، فأنه يتقبل في نفسه ندى الروح القدس، إذ يغرس كلمة الحياة في أعماق النفس من الداخل لتكون قوة خلاص وشفاء وراحة للنفس المتعبة، كما انه يروي القلب ويسقي الإنسان حتى يصير مثل الشجرة المورقة المزدهرة.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]لا يجوعون ولا يعطشون ولا يضربهم حرّ ولا شمس، لأن الذي يرحمهم يهديهم وإلى ينابيع المياه يوردهم؛ لأن الخروف الذي في وسط العرش *يرعاهم* *ويقتادهم* إلى ينابيع ماء حية، ويمسح الله كل دمعة من عيونهم.                 (أشعياء 49: 10؛ رؤيا 7: 17)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ الْعَظِيمِ مِنَ الْعِيدِ وَقَفَ يَسُوعُ وَنَادَى: «إِنْ عَطِشَ أَحَدٌ فَلْيُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ وَيَشْرَبْ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي كَمَا قَالَ الْكِتَابُ تَجْرِي مِنْ بَطْنِهِ أَنْهَارُ مَاءٍ حَيٍّ».* قَالَ هَذَا عَنِ الرُّوحِ* الَّذِي كَانَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ مُزْمِعِينَ أَنْ يَقْبَلُوهُ؛ وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](يوحنا 7: 37 – 39؛ 14: 26)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot]لَكِنَّكُمْ سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُوداً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ»؛ وَأَمَّا الْكَنَائِسُ فِي جَمِيعِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالْجَلِيلِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ فَكَانَ لَهَا سَلاَمٌ وَكَانَتْ تُبْنَى وَتَسِيرُ فِي خَوْفِ الرَّبِّ وَبِتَعْزِيَةِ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ كَانَتْ تَتَكَاثَرُ.                                                                         (أعمال 1: 8؛ 9: 31)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ فَابْنُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ عَلَى إِيمَانِكُمُ الأَقْدَسِ، مُصَلِّينَ فِي الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](يهوذا 1: 20)[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فالماء يُعبر هنا – أي في هذا الموضع – عن الروح القدس، وهو كالمياه المتدفقة لأشجار البرّ غُرس الرب الصالح، لأنه من المستحيل تنمو الكلمة فينا لكي تُثمر ونصير أشجار برّ الرب للتمجيد بدون الروح القدس الرب المُحيي، لأنه سبب حياة كلمة الله فينا، مثل البذرة التي انغرست في الأرض والتي تحتاج لرعاية لتنبض بالحياة وتأتي بثمر كثير، فالرجل الصالح البار مرتبط تطويبه على ما تمده النعمة (النابعة من الشركة الدائمة مع الله) من غذاء حي يقويه ويسند نفسه ويروي عطشه، لأن بدون نعمة الله المتدفقة بروحه للإنسان، فأنه سيفشل حتماً ولن يحيا حياة مستقيمة صالحة حسب قصد الله على وجه الإطلاق، وذلك مهما ما كانت قدرته وقوة إرادته، ومهما ما فعل وعمل وبذل من جهد، حتى ولو بذل نفسه للموت، فبدون النعمة لا خلاص لإنسان، لذلك قال رب المجد نفسه: فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ أَشْرَارٌ تَعْرِفُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُوا أَوْلاَدَكُمْ عَطَايَا جَيِّدَةً، فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ الآبُ الَّذِي مِنَ السَّمَاءِ يُعْطِي الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ لِلَّذِينَ يَسْأَلُونَهُ (لوقا 11: 13)، لذلك فأن العطية الثمينة المقدمة لنا من الله هو روحه الخاص والذي يُعطى لنا حينما نسأل ونطلب من صلاحه أن يحل فينا وفق مشيئة الله وتدبيره الحسن، لأن مشيئته هو أن نصير هياكل مقدسة وروحه يقطن فيها بشخصه وذاته، لا بشكل مؤقت بل يدوم إلى الأبد، لذلك علينا ألا نحزنه أو نطفأه فينا بسبب العصيان وعدم طاعتنا لهُ.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]اَلصِّدِّيقُ كَالنَّخْلَةِ يَزْهُو كَالأَرْزِ فِي لُبْنَانَ يَنْمُو. مَغْرُوسِينَ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ فِي دِيَارِ إِلَهِنَا يُزْهِرُونَ. أَيْضاً يُثْمِرُونَ فِي الشَّيْبَةِ. يَكُونُونَ دِسَاماً وَخُضْراً. لِيُخْبِرُوا بِأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مُسْتَقِيمٌ. صَخْرَتِي هُوَ وَلاَ ظُلْمَ فِيهِ.                                               (مزمور 92: 12 – 15)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]أَمَّا أَنَا فَمِثْلُ زَيْتُونَةٍ خَضْرَاءَ فِي بَيْتِ اللهِ. تَوَكَّلْتُ عَلَى رَحْمَةِ اللهِ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ وَالأَبَدِ. أَحْمَدُكَ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ لأَنَّكَ فَعَلْتَ وَأَنْتَظِرُ اسْمَكَ فَإِنَّهُ صَالِحٌ قُدَّامَ أَتْقِيَائِكَ.        (مزمور 52: 8 – 9)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]مَا أَحْسَنَ خِيَامَكَ يَا يَعْقُوبُ، مَسَاكِنَكَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. كَأَوْدِيَةٍ مُمْتَدَّةٍ. كَجَنَّاتٍ عَلى نَهْرٍ. كَشَجَرَاتِ عُودٍ (صَبَّارٍ) غَرَسَهَا الرَّبُّ. كَأَرْزَاتٍ (أَشْجَارِ الأَرْزِ) عَلى مِيَاهٍ. يَجْرِي مَاءٌ مِنْ دِلائِهِ (مَسَاقِيهِ)، وَيَكُونُ زَرْعُهُ عَلى مِيَاهٍ غَزِيرَةٍ، وَيَتَسَامَى مَلِكُهُ عَلى أَجَاجَ وَتَرْتَفِعُ مَمْلكَتُهُ.                                                                             (عدد 24: 5 – 7)[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]عموماً الآن بعد لما تم شرح التفاصيل علينا أن ننظر للسرّ القائم فيه الرجل المطوب حسب المزمور الرائع المكتوب بالروح ليوضح لنا الطريق لكي نسلك فيه حتى نصير مطوبين من الله الحي ليصير كل واحد فينا كالشجرة المغروسة على مجاري المياه لكي تُعطي الثمر في أوانه، أي في وقته الصحيح، فلا تؤخر أو يخرج معطوباً مريضاً، لذلك يقول المُرنم الحلو:[/FONT]
 v *[FONT=&quot]اَلرَّبُّ رَاعِيَّ*[FONT=&quot]، فَلاَ يُعْوِزُنِي شَيْءٌ. فِي مَرَاعٍ خُضْرٍ يُرْبِضُنِي. إِلَى مِيَاهِ الرَّاحَةِ يُورِدُنِي. يَرُدُّ (يُنْعِشُ) نَفْسِي. يَهْدِينِي (وَيُرْشِدُنِي) إِلَى سُبُلِ الْبِرِّ مِنْ أَجْلِ (إِكْرَاماً لِ) اسْمِهِ. أَيْضاً إِذَا سِرْتُ فِي وَادِي ظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ لاَ أَخَافُ شَرّاً لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ مَعِي (تُرَافِقُنِي). عَصَاكَ وَعُكَّازُكَ هُمَا يُعَزِّيَانِنِي (يُشَدِّدَانِ عَزِيمَتِي). تُرَتِّبُ (تَبْسُطُ) قُدَّامِي مَائِدَةً تُجَاهَ (عَلَى مَرْأى من) مُضَايِقِيَّ. مَسَحْتَ بِالدُّهْنِ رَأْسِي. كَأْسِي رَيَّا (وَأَفَضْتَ كَأْسِي). إِنَّمَا خَيْرٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ يَتْبَعَانِنِي كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِي، وَأَسْكُنُ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ (وَيَكُونُ بَيْتُ الرَّبِّ مَسْكَناً لِي) إِلَى مَدَى الأَيَّامِ. [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](مزمور 23)[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فالرب أعلن عن نفسه بوضوح قائلاً: أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ؛ أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي (يوحنا 10: 11، 14)، لذلك فهو الذي يوبخ ويؤدب ويُعلِّم ويرد كالراعي رعيته (سيراخ 18: 13)، فكَرَاعٍ يَرْعَى قَطِيعَهُ. بِذِرَاعِهِ يَجْمَعُ الْحُمْلاَنَ، وَفِي حِضْنِهِ يَحْمِلُهَا، وَيَقُودُ الْمُرْضِعَاتِ. (أشعياء 40: 11)، لذلك هذا هو حال النفس التي دخلت تحت رعاية مسيح الحياة وشفاء النفس إذ أنها دائماً تقول فعلاً لا كلاماً: انا لحبيبي وحبيبي لي، الراعي بين السوسن (نشيد 6: 3).[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2019)

*[FONT=&quot]+ الَّتِي تُعْطِي ثَمَرَهَا فِي أَوَانِهِ **[FONT=&quot]בְּעִתּ֗וֹ*​*[FONT=&quot]، وَوَرَقُهَا لاَ يَذْبُلُ[/FONT]*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]حسب الزرع تكون النتيجة، فلو الزرع صالح تكون المحصلة النهائية جيدة، ففي الجزء الثاني من الآية يوضح النتيجة، لأن أوان الإثمار هو يوم الامتحان العظيم للشجرة، فيا اما الثمر يظهر صحة الشجرة وعافيتها، أو عدم نفعها وصلاحيتها؛ ويلزمنا أن نُدقق في معنى الآية هنا حسب نصها الأصلي، لأن الثمر هنا يظهر وقت الحصاد، والإشارة هنا لموسم الإثمار، والمعنى هنا يُشير للديمومة، وذلك يعني في كل موسم يظهر الثمر في أوانه بدوام واستمرار، لأن الشجرة دائماً ([FONT=&quot]always[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) في الوقت المُحدد ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]appointed time[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) باستمرار ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]continually[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) تطرح الثمار الجيدة، ولا تأتي في موسم ما تتوقف عن الإثمار، لأن التوقف يعني أن هناك خلل عظيم حدث، لذلك فأن المؤمن الأمين الحي بالله، الثابت في الكرمة يُثمر بدوام كل أيام حياته. [/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فالآية هنا نتيجة سببية، أي انها تُعلن نتيجة مبنية على سبب منطقي واضح لا لبس فيه، فالشجرة تُعرف من ثمارها، وعلى قدر صحتها يظهر جمال منظرها. [/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]لأَنَّهُ مَا مِنْ شَجَرَةٍ جَيِّدَةٍ تُثْمِرُ ثَمَراً رَدِيّاً، وَلاَ شَجَرَةٍ رَدِيَّةٍ تُثْمِرُ ثَمَراً جَيِّداً؛ وَالآنَ قَدْ وُضِعَتِ الْفَأْسُ عَلَى أَصْلِ الشَّجَرِ فَكُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ لاَ تَصْنَعُ ثَمَراً جَيِّداً تُقْطَعُ وَتُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](لوقا 6: 43، متى 3: 10)[/FONT][/FONT] [FONT=&quot]​​  [FONT=&quot]فِي حَقْلٍ جَيِّدٍ عَلَى مِيَاهٍ كَثِيرَةٍ هِيَ مَغْرُوسَةٌ لِتُنْبِتَ أَغْصَانَهَا وَتَحْمِلَ ثَمَراً، فَتَكُونَ كَرْمَةً وَاسِعَةً؛ فِي جَبَلِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الْعَالِي أَغْرِسُهُ، فَيُنْبِتُ أَغْصَاناً وَيَحْمِلُ ثَمَراً وَيَكُونُ أَرْزاً وَاسِعاً، فَيَسْكُنُ تَحْتَهُ كُلُّ طَائِرٍ. كُلُّ ذِي جَنَاحٍ يَسْكُنُ فِي ظِلِّ أَغْصَانِهِ.       (حزقيال 17: 8، 23)[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فالصديق مغروس غصن حي في الكرمة الحقيقية، فالزرع صالح والغرس جيد، والرب ينتظر ويتمهل ليُثمر ثمراً صالحاً حسب قوة الزرع، لأن في الأساس الزارع والساقي هو الله عن طريق خدام الكرمة، لأنه يُعطي المواهب في كنيسته لأجل البنيان والنمو الصحيح، والإنسان يشرب ويأكل من المائدة الملوكية المقدسة، وان مرض يطلب القوة العلوية لينال الشفاء ليستمر في النمو ولا يتعطل وقت أوان إثماره، لذلك علينا أن نعي ما هو مكتوب حسب كلام شخص ربنا يسوع بنفسه:[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot] أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ الْحَقِيقِيَّةُ وَأَبِي الْكَرَّامُ. كُلُّ غُصْنٍ (ميت) فِيَّ لاَ يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ يَنْزِعُهُ، وَكُلُّ مَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ يُنَقِّيهِ لِيَأْتِيَ بِثَمَرٍ أَكْثَرَ. أَنْتُمُ الآنَ أَنْقِيَاءُ لِسَبَبِ الْكلاَمِ الَّذِي كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهِ. اُثْبُتُوا فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ. كَمَا أَنَّ الْغُصْنَ *لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِثَمَرٍ مِنْ ذَاتِهِ* إِنْ لَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْكَرْمَةِ، كَذَلِكَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً إِنْ لَمْ تَثْبُتُوا فِيَّ. أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ وَأَنْتُمُ الأَغْصَانُ. الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ هَذَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ لأَنَّكُمْ *بِدُونِي لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا شَيْئاً*. إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ يُطْرَحُ خَارِجاً كَالْغُصْنِ فَيَجِفُّ وَيَجْمَعُونَهُ وَيَطْرَحُونَهُ فِي النَّارِ فَيَحْتَرِقُ (مَاذَا يُصْنَعُ أَيْضاً لِكَرْمِي وَأَنَا لَمْ أَصْنَعْهُ لَهُ؟ لِمَاذَا إِذِ انْتَظَرْتُ أَنْ يَصْنَعَ عِنَباً صَنَعَ عِنَباً رَدِيئاً؟ – أشعياء 5: 4). *إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِيَّ وَثَبَتَ كلاَمِي فِيكُمْ* تَطْلُبُونَ مَا تُرِيدُونَ فَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ. بِهَذَا يَتَمَجَّدُ أَبِي أَنْ تَأْتُوا بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ فَتَكُونُونَ تلاَمِيذِي. كَمَا أَحَبَّنِي الآبُ كَذَلِكَ أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا. اُثْبُتُوا فِي مَحَبَّتِي. إِنْ *حَفِظْتُمْ وَصَايَايَ تَثْبُتُونَ فِي مَحَبَّتِي* كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا قَدْ *حَفِظْتُ* وَصَايَا أَبِي وَأَثْبُتُ فِي مَحَبَّتِهِ. كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِكَيْ يَثْبُتَ فَرَحِي فِيكُمْ وَيُكْمَلَ فَرَحُكُمْ.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]هَذِهِ هِيَ وَصِيَّتِي أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ. لَيْسَ لأَحَدٍ حُبٌّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هَذَا أَنْ يَضَعَ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ أَحِبَّائِهِ. أَنْتُمْ أَحِبَّائِي إِنْ فَعَلْتُمْ مَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ. لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيداً لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ لَكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي. لَيْسَ أَنْتُمُ اخْتَرْتُمُونِي *بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ وَأَقَمْتُكُمْ لِتَذْهَبُوا وَتَأْتُوا بِثَمَرٍ وَيَدُومَ ثَمَرُكُمْ* لِكَيْ يُعْطِيَكُمُ الآبُ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ بِاسْمِي.                                         (يوحنا 15: 1 – 16)[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]إذاً سبب الازدهار الحقيقي للرجل البار التقي، لا من ذاته إطلاقاً ولا بقدرته وأعماله، بل بكونه مغروساً في الكرمة الحقيقية، لأن عصارة الحياة التي يستمدها من رب المجد والحياة تعطيه تلك القوة التي تجعله يُثمر ثمراً جيداً بحسب قوة النعمة التي تُغذيه، لذلك يُعطي ثمراً في أوانه ولا يُمكن أن يذبل أبداً، لذلك يا إخوتي أن ظهر ذبول في حياتنا الروحية ولم نقوى لا على صلاة ولا قراءة الكلمة ولا حضور اجتماعات روحية عميقة، ولا يوجد فرح أو تعزية بالإنجيل على وجه الإطلاق، وانطفأ شوقنا الحار نحو المسيح الرب وبردت محبتنا وضاعت منا غيرة محبتنا الأولى، ولم نعد نقوى على الحياة بالوصية كما عاشها الرب يسوع وتممها للنهاية (إِنْ *حَفِظْتُمْ وَصَايَايَ تَثْبُتُونَ فِي مَحَبَّتِي* كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا قَدْ *حَفِظْتُ* وَصَايَا أَبِي وَأَثْبُتُ فِي مَحَبَّتِهِ. كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِكَيْ يَثْبُتَ فَرَحِي فِيكُمْ وَيُكْمَلَ فَرَحُكُمْ)، علينا أن نُدرك أننا – في تلك الساعة – مرضى وانسدت مجرى النعمة داخلنا، ودخلنا في مرحلة الذبول، ونحتاج علاج سريع قوي لانفتاح مجري أنهار النعمة المُخلِّصة التي سُدت لذلك مكتوب: [/FONT]

 v [FONT=&quot]لأَنَّهُ هُوَ إِلَهُنَا وَنَحْنُ شَعْبُ مَرْعَاهُ وَغَنَمُ يَدِهِ. (لِذَلِكَ كَمَا يَقُولُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ – عبرانيين 3: 7) الْيَوْمَ إِنْ سَمِعْتُمْ صَوْتَهُ فَلاَ تُقَسُّوا قُلُوبَكُمْ كَمَا فِي مَرِيبَةَ مِثْلَ يَوْمِ مَسَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ حَيْثُ جَرَّبَنِي آبَاؤُكُمُ. اخْتَبَرُونِي. أَبْصَرُوا أَيْضاً فِعْلِي أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً، مَقَتُّ ذَلِكَ الْجِيلَ وَقُلْتُ: هُمْ شَعْبٌ ضَالٌّ قَلْبُهُمْ وَهُمْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا سُبُلِي. فَأَقْسَمْتُ فِي غَضَبِي لاَ يَدْخُلُونَ راحَتِي؛ فَاذْكُرْ مِنْ أَيْنَ سَقَطْتَ وَتُبْ، وَاعْمَلِ الأَعْمَالَ الأُولَى، وَإِلَّا فَإِنِّي آتِيكَ عَنْ قَرِيبٍ وَأُزَحْزِحُ مَنَارَتَكَ مِنْ مَكَانِهَا، إِنْ لَمْ تَتُبْ.                                     (مزمور 95: 7 – 11؛ رؤيا 2: 5)[/FONT]

 v [FONT=&quot]مِنْ أَيَّامِ آبَائِكُمْ حِدْتُمْ عَنْ فَرَائِضِي وَلَمْ تَحْفَظُوهَا. ارْجِعُوا إِلَيَّ أَرْجِعْ إِلَيْكُمْ قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ؛ هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: هَلْ يَسْقُطُونَ وَلاَ يَقُومُونَ أَوْ يَرْتَدُّ أَحَدٌ وَلاَ يَرْجِعُ؟؛ تُوبُوا وَارْجِعُوا عَنْ كُلِّ مَعَاصِيكُمْ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ لَكُمُ الإِثْمُ مَهْلَكَةً؛ إِنْ لَمْ تَتُوبُوا فَجَمِيعُكُمْ كَذَلِكَ تَهْلِكُونَ؛ فَاللَّهُ الآنَ يَأْمُرُ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ أَنْ يَتُوبُوا مُتَغَاضِياً عَنْ أَزْمِنَةِ الْجَهْلِ.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](ملاخي 3: 7؛ إرميا 8: 4؛ حزقيال 18: 30؛ لوقا 13: 3؛ أعمال 17: 30)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2019)

*[FONT=&quot]+ وَكُلُّ مَا يَصْنَعُهُ **[FONT=&quot]יַעֲשֶׂ֣ה *​*[FONT=&quot]يَنْجَحُ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]יַצְלִֽיחַ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]prosper[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]وهنا الإشارة للإنجاز والربح والمكسب بسبب الجودة، فالتعبير (كل ما يصنعه ينجح) يحمل عدة معاني تكمل بعضها البعض فهي مجزئة لكلمتين (يصنعه، ينجح) = أتم – كمل – بلغ؛ يزدهر – ينجح – يتكاثر – نما – ازدهر. [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فالنجاح مبني على كل ما تم سابقاً من الآية، لأنه أتم وأكمل أو كَمُل وبلغ، وبناء عليه أزدهر وتكاثر ونما = نجح، وهذا طبيعياً يحدث، لأن طالما الإنسان ترسخت فيه كلمة الله عميقاً فهو طبيعياً يحيا وفق المشيئة المعلنة فيها، لأن كل ما يصنعه هنا مبنية على ما سبقها، لأن من المستحيل يصل الإنسان لنتيجة النجاح بدون الحياة وفق الكلمة المغروسة، لأن كل ما يصنعه هنا أساسه كلمة الله مصدر الأعمال التي يعملها، أما لو كانت الأعمال خارج نطاق كلمة الله فكيف يكون هناك ازدهار مبني على الاكتمال، لأن لا يأتي ازدهار ولا نجاح إلا بعد اكتمال النمو ويأتي أوان الإثمار، لذلك نستطيع أن نضع الآية في هذه الصورة: كل ما يصنعه وفق كلمة الله ينجح فيه، أو كل ما يعمله حسب مشيئة الله الظاهرة في كلمته يزدهر ويتكاثر فيظهر قوة النجاح ويصير مكسب وربح عظيم.[/FONT]

 v [FONT=&quot]«وَكَأَنَّمَا إِنْسَانٌ مُسَافِرٌ دَعَا عَبِيدَهُ وَسَلَّمَهُمْ أَمْوَالَهُ. فَأَعْطَى وَاحِداً خَمْسَ وَزَنَاتٍ وَآخَرَ وَزْنَتَيْنِ وَآخَرَ وَزْنَةً، كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَى قَدْرِ طَاقَتِهِ. وَسَافَرَ لِلْوَقْتِ. فَمَضَى الَّذِي أَخَذَ الْخَمْسَ وَزَنَاتٍ وَتَاجَرَ بِهَا فَرَبِحَ خَمْسَ وَزَنَاتٍ أُخَرَ. وَهَكَذَا الَّذِي أَخَذَ الْوَزْنَتَيْنِ رَبِحَ أَيْضاً وَزْنَتَيْنِ أُخْرَيَيْنِ. وَأَمَّا الَّذِي أَخَذَ الْوَزْنَةَ فَمَضَى وَحَفَرَ فِي الأَرْضِ وَأَخْفَى فِضَّةَ سَيِّدِهِ. وَبَعْدَ زَمَانٍ طَوِيلٍ أَتَى سَيِّدُ أُولَئِكَ الْعَبِيدِ وَحَاسَبَهُمْ. فَجَاءَ الَّذِي أَخَذَ الْخَمْسَ وَزَنَاتٍ وَقَدَّمَ خَمْسَ وَزَنَاتٍ أُخَرَ قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ خَمْسَ وَزَنَاتٍ سَلَّمْتَنِي. هُوَذَا خَمْسُ وَزَنَاتٍ أُخَرُ رَبِحْتُهَا فَوْقَهَا. فَقَالَ لَهُ سَيِّدُهُ: نِعِمَّا أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الصَّالِحُ وَالأَمِينُ. كُنْتَ أَمِيناً فِي الْقَلِيلِ فَأُقِيمُكَ عَلَى الْكَثِيرِ. ادْخُلْ إِلَى فَرَحِ سَيِّدِكَ. ثُمَّ جَاءَ الَّذِي أَخَذَ الْوَزْنَتَيْنِ وَقَالَ: يَا سَيِّدُ وَزْنَتَيْنِ سَلَّمْتَنِي. هُوَذَا وَزْنَتَانِ أُخْرَيَانِ رَبِحْتُهُمَا فَوْقَهُمَا. قَالَ لَهُ سَيِّدُهُ: نِعِمَّا أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الصَّالِحُ الأَمِينُ. كُنْتَ أَمِيناً فِي الْقَلِيلِ فَأُقِيمُكَ عَلَى الْكَثِيرِ. ادْخُلْ إِلَى فَرَحِ سَيِّدِكَ. ثُمَّ جَاءَ أَيْضاً الَّذِي أَخَذَ الْوَزْنَةَ الْوَاحِدَةَ وَقَالَ: يَا سَيِّدُ عَرَفْتُ أَنَّكَ إِنْسَانٌ قَاسٍ تَحْصُدُ حَيْثُ لَمْ تَزْرَعْ وَتَجْمَعُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَمْ تَبْذُرْ. فَخِفْتُ وَمَضَيْتُ وَأَخْفَيْتُ وَزْنَتَكَ فِي الأَرْضِ. هُوَذَا الَّذِي لَكَ. فَأَجَابَ سَيِّدُهُ: أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الشِّرِّيرُ وَالْكَسْلاَنُ عَرَفْتَ أَنِّي أَحْصُدُ حَيْثُ لَمْ أَزْرَعْ وَأَجْمَعُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَمْ أَبْذُرْ. فَكَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تَضَعَ فِضَّتِي عِنْدَ الصَّيَارِفَةِ فَعِنْدَ مَجِيئِي كُنْتُ آخُذُ الَّذِي لِي مَعَ رِباً. فَخُذُوا مِنْهُ الْوَزْنَةَ وَأَعْطُوهَا لِلَّذِي لَهُ الْعَشْرُ وَزَنَاتٍ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ لَهُ يُعْطَى فَيَزْدَادُ وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَالَّذِي عِنْدَهُ يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهُ. وَالْعَبْدُ الْبَطَّالُ اطْرَحُوهُ إِلَى الظُّلْمَةِ الْخَارِجِيَّةِ هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ الْبُكَاءُ وَصَرِيرُ الأَسْنَانِ.                                                                (متى 25: 14 – 30)[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فسر نجاح الإنسان الروحاني من الناحية العملية، بالنسبة لأعمال البرّ واستجابة صلواته، هو ناتج طبيعي عن أن في ناموس الرب مسرته، وفيه يلهج نهاراً وليلاً، أي أنه هو تلاوته ونشيده الخاص والمركز الذي تدور عليه حياته كلها، ومن هنا نستطيع ان نُدرك سر نجاح الأتقياء سامعي كلمة الله وطائعيها، لأن مسرتهم أن يعملوا بها ويستقوا من مياهها الحلوة، لذلك مكتوب: [FONT=&quot]طُوبَى لِلإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يَسْمَعُ لِي سَاهِراً كُلَّ يَوْمٍ عِنْدَ مَصَارِيعِي حَافِظاً قَوَائِمَ أَبْوَابِي (أمثال 8: 34)، لذلك فأن حينما يكون الرب معنا وكلمته متأصله ومتجذرة فينا، ننجح ونفوز ونصير مثل تلك الشجرة ليتمجد الله فينا.[/FONT][/FONT]

 v [FONT=&quot]وَرَأَى سَيِّدُهُ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ مَعَهُ وَأَنَّ كُلَّ مَا يَصْنَعُ كَانَ الرَّبُّ يُنْجِحُهُ بِيَدِهِ؛ فَقَال مُوسَى: «لِمَاذَا تَتَجَاوَزُونَ قَوْل الرَّبِّ؟ فَهَذَا لا يَنْجَحُ.                       [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](تكوين 39: 3؛ عدد 14: 41) [/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فسر النجاح في الحياة الروحية وانعكاسها على الحياة في الأسرة والمجتمع، وسبب استجابة الصلوات، هو الإصغاء لصوت الله وطاعة الوصية المقدسة بمسرة وغيرة حسنة، فكلمة الله سراج النفس المُنير المنجح طريقها، لأنه الهادي لسبيل البرّ والخلاص وتثبيت الأقدام فيه، للدخول في النهاية لعُرس حمل الله رافع خطية العالم الممجد والجالس عن يمين العظمة في الأعالي بجسم بشريتنا.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]والآن علينا أن نربط كلام المزمور ببعضه البعض لنفهم القصد كله لذلك علينا أن نربطه بذلك المزمور البديع الذي يظهر نفس ذات التعليم عينه بصورة ستظهر لنا كاملة نقية تجعلنا نسير في طريق النجاح الحقيقي ولا نحيد عنه، وعلينا أن نُركز في المعاني لأنها تجعلنا نخطو خطوات ثابتة في طريق النجاح الروحاني الحقيقي لنفرح ونُسر إذ نرى فينا إشراقة النور الإلهي البهي المفرح للقلب جداً.[/FONT]

 v [FONT=&quot]مِنْ كُلِّ طَرِيقِ شَرٍّ مَنَعْتُ رِجْلَيَّ لِكَيْ أَحْفَظَ كَلاَمَكَ. عَنْ أَحْكَامِكَ لَمْ أَمِلْ لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّمْتَنِي. مَا أَحْلَى قَوْلَكَ لِحَنَكِي، أَحْلَى مِنَ الْعَسَلِ لِفَمِي. مِنْ وَصَايَاكَ أَتَفَطَّنُ لِذَلِكَ أَبْغَضْتُ كُلَّ طَرِيقِ كَذِبٍ. سِرَاجٌ لِرِجْلِي كَلاَمُكَ وَنُورٌ لِسَبِيلِي.. تَذَلَّلْتُ إِلَى الْغَايَةِ. يَا رَبُّ أَحْيِنِي حَسَبَ كَلاَمِكَ. ارْتَضِ بِمَنْدُوبَاتِ فَمِي يَا رَبُّ وَأَحْكَامَكَ عَلِّمْنِي. نَفْسِي دَائِماً فِي كَفِّي أَمَّا شَرِيعَتُكَ فَلَمْ أَنْسَهَا. الأَشْرَارُ وَضَعُوا لِي فَخّاً أَمَّا وَصَايَاكَ فَلَمْ أَضِلَّ عَنْهَا. وَرَثْتُ شَهَادَاتِكَ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ لأَنَّهَا هِيَ بَهْجَةُ قَلْبِي. عَطَفْتُ قَلْبِي لأَصْنَعَ فَرَائِضَكَ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ إِلَى النِّهَايَةِ. سِتْرِي وَمِجَنِّي أَنْتَ. كَلاَمَكَ انْتَظَرْتُ. انْصَرِفُوا عَنِّي أَيُّهَا الأَشْرَارُ فَأَحْفَظَ وَصَايَا إِلَهِي. اعْضُدْنِي حَسَبَ قَوْلِكَ فَأَحْيَا وَلاَ تُخْزِنِي مِنْ رَجَائِي. أَسْنِدْنِي فَأَخْلُصَ وَأُرَاعِيَ فَرَائِضَكَ دَائِماً. رَجَوْتُ خَلاَصَكَ يَا رَبُّ وَوَصَايَاكَ عَمِلْتُ. حَفِظَتْ نَفْسِي شَهَادَاتِكَ وَأُحِبُّهَا جِدّاً. حَفِظْتُ وَصَايَاكَ وَشَهَادَاتِكَ لأَنَّ كُلَّ طُرُقِي أَمَامَكَ. لِيَبْلُغْ صُرَاخِي إِلَيْكَ يَا رَبُّ. حَسَبَ كَلاَمِكَ فَهِّمْنِي. لِتَدْخُلْ طِلْبَتِي إِلَى حَضْرَتِكَ. كَكَلِمَتِكَ نَجِّنِي. تُنَبِّعُ شَفَتَايَ تَسْبِيحاً إِذَا عَلَّمْتَنِي فَرَائِضَكَ. يُغَنِّي لِسَانِي بِأَقْوَالِكَ لأَنَّ كُلَّ وَصَايَاكَ عَدْلٌ. لِتَكُنْ يَدُكَ لِمَعُونَتِي لأَنَّنِي اخْتَرْتُ وَصَايَاكَ. اشْتَقْتُ إِلَى خَلاَصِكَ يَا رَبُّ وَشَرِيعَتُكَ هِيَ لَذَّتِي.. ضَلَلْتُ كَشَاةٍ ضَالَّةٍ. اطْلُبْ عَبْدَكَ لأَنِّي لَمْ أَنْسَ وَصَايَاكَ.              (مزمور 119: 101 – 116؛ 166 – 176)[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2019)

*[FONT=&quot]+ لَيْسَ كَذَلِكَ (حال) الأَشْرَارُ، لَكِنَّهُمْ كَالْعُصَافَةِ الَّتِي تُذَرِّيهَا الرِّيحُ*​​   [FONT=&quot]هنا يحدث مقابلة بين طريقين، طريق رجل الإيمان المستقيم، وطريق الأشرار الأعوج، لإبراز حالة النجاح والفشل، فالآية هنا تُعبر بدقة عن حال الأشرار المستهترين، الغير مكترثين بكلام الله من الأساس، فالوصف هنا عن حال الأرض البور التي لا تصلح للزراعة من الأساس، فالآية تُعبِّر عن حال الأشرار المُعاكس والمضاد لحال وطريق الأبرار القديسين، وتبدأ الآية بتعبير (ليس كذلك الأشرار)، أي ليس لهم نجاح ولا ربح، أي أنه لا يُمكن (أبداً) أن يكون هذا حال الأشرار، والكلمة هنا تُعبر عن عدم القدرة بسبب العجز التام عن  النجاح الذي ظهر في الآية السابقة كما تم شرحها، لأن كل ما يصنعونه يحيطه الفشل من كل جانب، لأنهم ليسوا كالشجر المغروس على مجاري المياه الصالحة، لأن هناك فرق بين مياه ومياه، مياه حلوة جارية فيها كل عناصر الغذاء اللازمة للنمو، ومياه راكدة عفنة مملوءة من كل مرض يفسد جذر أعظم الأشجار وأشدها قوة، فمياه الله الجارية تروى النفس وتجري فيها حياته لأن هذا هو الروح القدس، أما ماء العالم وتيار الفساد منبعه شهوة العيون، وشهوة الجسد، وتعظم المعيشة التي منها الطمع القاتل للنفس، وكلها مفسدة للنفس لأنها تأصل الموت وتثبت الدينونة.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]لذلك الأشرار حتى لو عملوا مظاهر أعمال البرّ، صاموا وصلوا، فلا تُستجاب لهم الصلاة، بل ولا تُسمع منذ البداية للنهاية، حتى لو عملوا كل خير أمام الناس، وقدموا كل رحمة، لأن طالما القلب يساكنه الشرّ محباً للعالم الحاضر الشرير، وبالتالي غير مغروسة فيه كلمة الحياة الإلهية، فلن تنفع كل أعمال الإنسان الخيرة، لأن مصدرها قلب معوج مملوء من كل شر وفساد، لأن كل عين مُره لا تُخرج سوى المرار، حتى لو بدى صالح شكلاً، لذلك رفض الله الاعتكاف والصلاة والصوم بسبب أن القلب نفسه شرير.[/FONT]

 v [FONT=&quot]نَادِ بِصَوْتٍ عَالٍ. لاَ تُمْسِكْ. ارْفَعْ صَوْتَكَ كَبُوقٍ وَأَخْبِرْ شَعْبِي بِتَعَدِّيهِمْ وَبَيْتَ يَعْقُوبَ بِخَطَايَاهُمْ. وَإِيَّايَ يَطْلُبُونَ يَوْماً فَيَوْماً وَيُسَرُّونَ بِمَعْرِفَةِ طُرُقِي كَأُمَّةٍ عَمِلَتْ بِرّاً وَلَمْ تَتْرُكْ قَضَاءَ إِلَهِهَا. يَسْأَلُونَنِي عَنْ أَحْكَامِ الْبِرِّ. يُسَرُّونَ بِالتَّقَرُّبِ إِلَى اللَّهِ. يَقُولُونَ: «لِمَاذَا صُمْنَا وَلَمْ تَنْظُرْ ذَلَّلْنَا أَنْفُسَنَا وَلَمْ تُلاَحِظْ؟» هَا إِنَّكُمْ فِي يَوْمِ صَوْمِكُمْ تُوجِدُونَ مَسَرَّةً وَبِكُلِّ أَشْغَالِكُمْ تُسَخِّرُونَ. هَا إِنَّكُمْ لِلْخُصُومَةِ وَالنِّزَاعِ تَصُومُونَ وَلِتَضْرِبُوا بِلَكْمَةِ الشَّرِّ. لَسْتُمْ تَصُومُونَ كَمَا الْيَوْمَ لِتَسْمِيعِ صَوْتِكُمْ فِي الْعَلاَءِ. أَمِثْلُ هَذَا يَكُونُ صَوْمٌ أَخْتَارُهُ؟ يَوْماً يُذَلِّلُ الإِنْسَانُ فِيهِ نَفْسَهُ يُحْنِي كَالأَسَلَةِ (الحية - الثعبان) رَأْسَهُ وَيَفْرِشُ تَحْتَهُ مِسْحاً وَرَمَاداً. هَلْ تُسَمِّي هَذَا صَوْما ًوَيَوْماً مَقْبُولاً لِلرَّبِّ؟ أَلَيْسَ هَذَا صَوْماً أَخْتَارُهُ: حَلَّ قُيُودِ الشَّرِّ. فَكَّ عُقَدِ النِّيرِ وَإِطْلاَقَ الْمَسْحُوقِينَ أَحْرَاراً وَقَطْعَ كُلِّ نِيرٍ. أَلَيْسَ أَنْ تَكْسِرَ لِلْجَائِعِ خُبْزَكَ وَأَنْ تُدْخِلَ الْمَسَاكِينَ التَّائِهِينَ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ؟ إِذَا رَأَيْتَ عُرْيَاناً أَنْ تَكْسُوهُ وَأَنْ لاَ تَتَغَاضَى عَنْ لَحْمِكَ. حِينَئِذٍ يَنْفَجِرُ مِثْلَ الصُّبْحِ نُورُكَ وَتَنْبُتُ صِحَّتُكَ سَرِيعاً وَيَسِيرُ بِرُّكَ أَمَامَكَ وَمَجْدُ الرَّبِّ يَجْمَعُ سَاقَتَكَ. حِينَئِذٍ تَدْعُو فَيُجِيبُ الرَّبُّ. تَسْتَغِيثُ فَيَقُولُ: «هَئَنَذَا». إِنْ نَزَعْتَ مِنْ وَسَطِكَ النِّيرَ وَالإِيمَاءَ بِالإِصْبِعِ وَكَلاَمَ الإِثْمِ. وَأَنْفَقْتَ نَفْسَكَ لِلْجَائِعِ وَأَشْبَعْتَ النَّفْسَ الذَّلِيلَةَ يُشْرِقُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ نُورُكَ وَيَكُونُ ظَلاَمُكَ الدَّامِسُ مِثْلَ الظُّهْرِ. وَيَقُودُكَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى الدَّوَامِ وَيُشْبِعُ فِي الْجَدُوبِ نَفْسَكَ وَيُنَشِّطُ عِظَامَكَ فَتَصِيرُ كَجَنَّةٍ رَيَّا وَكَنَبْعِ مِيَاهٍ لاَ تَنْقَطِعُ مِيَاهُهُ. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](أشعياء 58: 1 – 11)[/FONT][/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]وَهَذَا هُوَ الْخَبَرُ الَّذِي سَمِعْنَاهُ مِنْهُ وَنُخْبِرُكُمْ بِهِ: إِنَّ اللهَ نُورٌ وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ ظُلْمَةٌ الْبَتَّةَ. إِنْ قُلْنَا إِنَّ لَنَا شَرِكَةً مَعَهُ وَسَلَكْنَا فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، نَكْذِبُ وَلَسْنَا نَعْمَلُ الْحَقَّ؛ وَبِهَذَا نَعْرِفُ أَنَّنَا قَدْ عَرَفْنَاهُ: إِنْ حَفِظْنَا وَصَايَاهُ. مَنْ قَالَ قَدْ عَرَفْتُهُ وَهُوَ لاَ يَحْفَظُ وَصَايَاهُ، فَهُوَ كَاذِبٌ وَلَيْسَ الْحَقُّ فِيهِ. وَأَمَّا مَنْ حَفِظَ كَلِمَتَهُ، فَحَقّاً فِي هَذَا قَدْ تَكَمَّلَتْ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ. بِهَذَا نَعْرِفُ أَنَّنَا فِيهِ، مَنْ قَالَ إِنَّهُ ثَابِتٌ فِيهِ، يَنْبَغِي أَنَّهُ كَمَا سَلَكَ ذَاكَ هَكَذَا يَسْلُكُ هُوَ أَيْضاً. لاَ تُحِبُّوا الْعَالَمَ وَلاَ الأَشْيَاءَ الَّتِي فِي الْعَالَمِ. إِنْ أَحَبَّ أَحَدٌ الْعَالَمَ فَلَيْسَتْ فِيهِ مَحَبَّةُ الآبِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَا فِي الْعَالَمِ شَهْوَةَ الْجَسَدِ، وَشَهْوَةَ الْعُيُونِ، وَتَعَظُّمَ الْمَعِيشَةِ، لَيْسَ مِنَ الآبِ بَلْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ. وَالْعَالَمُ يَمْضِي وَشَهْوَتُهُ، وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَصْنَعُ مَشِيئَةَ اللهِ فَيَثْبُتُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ؛ وَالآنَ أَيُّهَا الأَوْلاَدُ، اثْبُتُوا فِيهِ، حَتَّى إِذَا أُظْهِرَ يَكُونُ لَنَا ثِقَةٌ، وَلاَ نَخْجَلُ مِنْهُ فِي مَجِيئِهِ. إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ أَنَّهُ بَارٌّ هُوَ، *فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَصْنَعُ الْبِرَّ مَوْلُودٌ مِنْهُ*.                    (1يوحنا 1: 5 – 6؛ 2: 3 – 6؛ 15 – 17؛ 28 – 29)[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فالأشرار في هذا المزمور هم الذين لم يولدوا ثانية، أي الذين رفضوا أن يولدوا من فوق، من الله، أي الذين لم يعيشوا بالإيمان، وبالتالي لا يتبعون المسيح الرب في التجديد، ورفضوا أن يكونوا أرض فلاحة الله، وبالتالي صاروا غير قابلين للكلمة لأن ليس لها مكاناً في قلوبهم لتنغرس فيه، بل هم يحيون في إنسانيتهم العتيقة المتحجرة الميتة، المنعزلة تماماً عن الله، وليس لها أصل فيه، لذلك كل أعمالهم عِبارة عن خرقة بالية، أو ثوب قديم مُمزق لا يستطيع أن يستر عورتهم، لذلك هم مفضوحين أمام الله الحي وجماعة الأبرار، إذ أن اللعنة المضروبين بها جعلت أرض قلبهم تُخرج شوكاً وحسكاً يخنقان كلمة الحياة فلا تُثمر فيهم.[/FONT]

 v [FONT=&quot]وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ كَنِيسَةِ اللَّاوُدِكِيِّينَ: «هَذَا يَقُولُهُ الآمِينُ، الشَّاهِدُ الأَمِينُ الصَّادِقُ، بَدَاءَةُ خَلِيقَةِ اللهِ. أَنَا عَارِفٌ أَعْمَالَكَ، أَنَّكَ لَسْتَ بَارِداً وَلاَ حَارّاً. لَيْتَكَ كُنْتَ بَارِداً أَوْ حَارّاً. هَكَذَا لأَنَّكَ فَاتِرٌ، وَلَسْتَ بَارِداً وَلاَ حَارّاً، أَنَا مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ أَتَقَيَّأَكَ مِنْ فَمِي. لأَنَّكَ تَقُولُ: إِنِّي أَنَا غَنِيٌّ وَقَدِ اسْتَغْنَيْتُ، وَلاَ حَاجَةَ لِي إِلَى شَيْءٍ، وَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الشَّقِيُّ وَالْبَائِسُ وَفَقِيرٌ وَأَعْمَى وَعُرْيَانٌ. أُشِيرُ عَلَيْكَ أَنْ تَشْتَرِيَ مِنِّي ذَهَباً مُصَفًّى بِالنَّارِ لِكَيْ تَسْتَغْنِيَ، وَثِيَاباً بِيضاً لِكَيْ تَلْبَسَ، فَلاَ يَظْهَرُ خِزْيُ عُرْيَتِكَ. وَكَحِّلْ عَيْنَيْكَ بِكُحْلٍ لِكَيْ تُبْصِرَ. إِنِّي كُلُّ مَنْ أُحِبُّهُ أُوَبِّخُهُ وَأُؤَدِّبُهُ. فَكُنْ غَيُوراً وَتُبْ. هَئَنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي. مَنْ يَغْلِبُ فَسَأُعْطِيهِ أَنْ يَجْلِسَ مَعِي فِي عَرْشِي، كَمَا غَلَبْتُ أَنَا أَيْضا ًوَجَلَسْتُ مَعَ أَبِي فِي عَرْشِهِ. مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنٌ فَلْيَسْمَعْ مَا يَقُولُهُ الرُّوحُ لِلْكَنَائِسِ».                                                                       (رؤيا 3: 14 – 22)[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2019)

*[FONT=&quot]+ لَكِنَّهُمْ كَالْعُصَافَةِ **[FONT=&quot]כַּ֝מֹּ֗ץ*​*[FONT=&quot] (القش – التبن الناعم) الَّتِي تُذَرِّيهَا الرِّيحُ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]תִּדְּפֶ֥נּוּ[/FONT]*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]والوصف هنا في منتهى الدقة، لأنها تصف القمح في الأجران بعد الحصاد، لأن أجران القمح عادةً توضع على أرض مرتفعة، وذلك لكي تستفيد من الرياح، لكي تنفخ في القمح فينفصل القمح عن القش أو التبن، فالقمح يهبط على الأرض ويتم جمعه باحتراس، وتُترك العُصافة ليقذف بها ويقصيها الريح بعيداً ([FONT=&quot]drive away[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) ويتم الفصل والعزل بينها وبين القمح، فالقمح له وزن يجعله ينزل على أرض ثابتة، أما التبن الناعم أو القش خفيف ليس له وزن، وأقل رياح بسيطة تحمله وترتفع به وتبعثره فيضيع أثره تماماً.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ويلزمنا – الآن – أن نعي المعنى لأنه يُشير لانعدام قيمة الشيء وعدم الفائدة منه، لذلك ينبغي التخلص منه وتبديده وبعثرته، وهذا ما يُظهره العهد القديم من جهة الأشرار فيما يلاقونه من خراب عاجل في النهاية.[/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]لِيَكُونُوا مِثْلَ الْعُصَافَةِ قُدَّامَ الرِّيحِ وَمَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ دَاحِرُهُمْ؛ أَوْ يَكُونُونَ كَالتِّبْنِ قُدَّامَ الرِّيحِ وَكَالْعُصَافَةِ الَّتِي تَسْرِقُهَا الزَّوْبَعَةُ؛ وَيَصِيرُ جُمْهُورُ أَعْدَائِكِ كَالْغُبَارِ الدَّقِيقِ وَجُمْهُورُ الْعُتَاةِ كَالْعُصَافَةِ الْمَارَّةِ. وَيَكُونُ ذَلِكَ فِي لَحْظَةٍ بَغْتَةً؛ تَجَمَّعِي وَاجْتَمِعِي يَا أَيَّتُهَا الأُمَّةُ غَيْرُ الْمُسْتَحِيَةِ. قَبْلَ وِلاَدَةِ الْقَضَاءِ. كَالْعُصَافَةِ عَبَرَ الْيَوْمُ. قَبْلَ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ عَلَيْكُمْ حُمُوُّ غَضَبِ الرَّبِّ. قَبْلَ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ عَلَيْكُمْ يَوْمُ سَخَطِ الرَّبِّ. أُطْلُبُوا الرَّبَّ يَا جَمِيعَ بَائِسِي الأَرْضِ الَّذِينَ فَعَلُوا حُكْمَهُ. اطْلُبُوا الْبِرَّ. اطْلُبُوا التَّوَاضُعَ. لَعَلَّكُمْ تُسْتَرُونَ فِي يَوْمِ سَخَطِ الرَّبِّ. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot](مزمور 35: 5؛ أيوب 21: 18؛ أشعياء 29: 5؛ صفنيا 2: 1 – 3)​​ v [FONT=&quot]قَبَائِلُ تَهْدِرُ كَهَدِيرِ مِيَاهٍ كَثِيرَةٍ. وَلَكِنَّهُ يَنْتَهِرُهَا فَتَهْرُبُ بَعِيداً وَتُطْرَدُ كَعُصَافَةِ الْجِبَالِ أَمَامَ الرِّيحِ وَكَالْجُلِّ أَمَامَ الزَّوْبَعَةِ؛ لِذَلِكَ يَكُونُونَ كَسَحَابِ الصُّبْحِ وَكَالنَّدَى الْمَاضِي بَاكِراً. كَعُصَافَةٍ تُخْطَفُ مِنَ الْبَيْدَرِ وَكَدُخَانٍ مِنَ الْكُوَّةِ.           (أشعياء 17: 13؛ هوشع 13: 3)[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فهذا نصيب الأشرار المعاندين الملتزمين بحياة الشرّ الرافضين الحكمة والمعرفة والفهم والتأديب والتقويم: وَأَنْتَ قَدْ أَبْغَضْتَ التَّأْدِيبَ وَأَلْقَيْتَ كَلاَمِي خَلْفَكَ؛ يَا رَبُّ أَلَيْسَتْ عَيْنَاكَ عَلَى الْحَقِّ؟ ضَرَبْتَهُمْ فَلَمْ يَتَوَجَّعُوا. أَفْنَيْتَهُمْ وَأَبُوا قُبُولَ التَّأْدِيبِ. صَلَّبُوا وُجُوهَهُمْ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الصَّخْرِ. أَبُوا الرُّجُوعَ (مزمور 50: 17؛ إرميا 5: 3)، هؤلاء الذين باعوا أنفسهم للشرّ فأسلمهم الله لذهن مرفوض ليفعلوا ما لا يليق مشتعلين بكل شهوة يحيون بالغباوة، لأنهم عُراه من النعمة، فصاروا غير شرفاء، جسدهم مبيع تحت الخطية مُقيداً بسلطانها، لا يستطيعوا الفكاك منها بكونهم أحبوا الظلمة أكثر من النور لأنهم ملتزمين ومتمسكين بأعمالهم الشريرة.[/FONT]

 v [FONT=&quot]هَلْ تُعْرَفُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ عَجَائِبُكَ وَبِرُّكَ فِي أَرْضِ النِّسْيَانِ؟؛ الْجُلُوسَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ وَظِلاَلِ الْمَوْتِ مُوثَقِينَ بِالذُّلِّ وَالْحَدِيدِ. لأَنَّهُمْ عَصُوا كَلاَمَ اللهِ وَأَهَانُوا مَشُورَةَ الْعَلِيِّ. فَأَذَلَّ قُلُوبَهُمْ بِتَعَبٍ. عَثَرُوا وَلاَ مَعِينَ.                                  (مزمور 88: 12؛ 107: 10 – 12)[/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]هذه قرعتك النصيب المكيل لك من عندي يقول الرب لأنك نسيتني واتكلت على الكذب؛ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْرِفْ فِي بَطْنِهِ قَنَاعَةً لاَ يَنْجُو بِمُشْتَهَاهُ. لَيْسَتْ مِنْ أَكْلِهِ بَقِيَّةٌ لأَجْلِ ذَلِكَ لاَ يَدُومُ خَيْرُهُ. مَعَ مِلْءِ رَغْدِهِ يَتَضَايَقُ. تَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ يَدُ كُلِّ شَقِيٍّ. يَكُونُ عِنْدَمَا يَمْلَأُ بَطْنَهُ أَنَّ اللهَ يُرْسِلُ عَلَيْهِ حُمُوَّ غَضَبِهِ وَيُمْطِرُهُ عَلَيْهِ عِنْدَ طَعَامِهِ. يَفِرُّ مِنْ سِلاَحِ حَدِيدٍ. تَخْرِقُهُ قَوْسُ نُحَاسٍ. جَذَبَهُ فَخَرَجَ مِنْ بَطْنِهِ وَالْبَارِقُ مِنْ مَرَارَتِهِ مَرَقَ. عَلَيْهِ رُعُوبٌ. كُلُّ ظُلْمَةٍ مُخْتَبَأَةٌ لِذَخَائِرِهِ. تَأْكُلُهُ نَارٌ لَمْ تُنْفَخْ. تَرْعَى الْبَقِيَّةَ فِي خَيْمَتِهِ. السَّمَاوَاتُ تُعْلِنُ إِثْمَهُ وَالأَرْضُ تَنْهَضُ عَلَيْهِ. تَزُولُ غَلَّةُ بَيْتِهِ. تُهْرَاقُ فِي يَوْمِ غَضَبِهِ. هَذَا نَصِيبُ الإِنْسَانِ الشِّرِّيرِ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ وَمِيرَاثُ أَمْرِهِ مِنَ الْقَدِيرِ؛ يُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ فِخَاخا ًنَاراً وَكِبْرِيتاً وَرِيحَ السَّمُومِ نَصِيبَ كَأْسِهِمْ؛ يُدْفَعُونَ إِلَى يَدَيِ السَّيْفِ. يَكُونُونَ نَصِيباً لِبَنَاتِ آوَى؛ فأنكم إذ ولدتم إنما ولدتم للعنة ومتى متم فاللعنة هي نصيبكم. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](إرميا 13: 25؛ أيوب 20: 20 – 29؛ مزمور 11: 6؛ 63: 10؛ سيراخ 41: 12)[/FONT][/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]وَأُظْلِمُ فَوْقَكَ كُلَّ أَنْوَارِ السَّمَاءِ الْمُنِيرَةِ، وَأَجْعَلُ الظُّلْمَةَ عَلَى أَرْضِكَ يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ؛ كان أولئك الناس وحدهم تحت ظلام ليل كثيف شبيه بظلام الموت الذي ينتظرهم. لكنهم مع ذلك كانوا على أنفسهم أثقل من أي ظلام؛ الضلال والظلمة خلقا (وجودهم طبيعياً) مع الخطاة والذين يرتاحون الى الشر في الشر يشيخون. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](حزقيال 32: 8؛ الحكمة 17: 20؛ سيراخ 11: 16)[/FONT][/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]لأَنَّ غَضَبَ اللهِ مُعْلَنٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ عَلَى جَمِيعِ فُجُورِ النَّاسِ وَإِثْمِهِمِ الَّذِينَ يَحْجِزُونَ الْحَقَّ بِالإِثْمِ. إِذْ مَعْرِفَةُ اللهِ ظَاهِرَةٌ فِيهِمْ لأَنَّ اللهَ أَظْهَرَهَا لَهُمْ. لأَنَّ مُنْذُ خَلْقِ الْعَالَمِ تُرَى أُمُورُهُ غَيْرُ الْمَنْظُورَةِ وَقُدْرَتُهُ السَّرْمَدِيَّةُ وَلاَهُوتُهُ مُدْرَكَةً بِالْمَصْنُوعَاتِ حَتَّى إِنَّهُمْ بِلاَ عُذْرٍ. لأَنَّهُمْ لَمَّا عَرَفُوا اللهَ لَمْ يُمَجِّدُوهُ أَوْ يَشْكُرُوهُ كَإِلَهٍ بَلْ حَمِقُوا فِي أَفْكَارِهِمْ وَأَظْلَمَ قَلْبُهُمُ الْغَبِيُّ. وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ حُكَمَاءُ صَارُوا جُهَلاَءَ. وَأَبْدَلُوا مَجْدَ اللهِ الَّذِي لاَ يَفْنَى بِشِبْهِ صُورَةِ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يَفْنَى وَالطُّيُورِ وَالدَّوَابِّ وَالزَّحَّافَاتِ. لِذَلِكَ أَسْلَمَهُمُ اللهُ أَيْضاً فِي شَهَوَاتِ قُلُوبِهِمْ إِلَى النَّجَاسَةِ لإِهَانَةِ أَجْسَادِهِمْ بَيْنَ ذَوَاتِهِمِ. الَّذِينَ اسْتَبْدَلُوا حَقَّ اللهِ بِالْكَذِبِ وَاتَّقَوْا وَعَبَدُوا الْمَخْلُوقَ دُونَ الْخَالِقِ الَّذِي هُوَ مُبَارَكٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ. لِذَلِكَ أَسْلَمَهُمُ اللهُ إِلَى أَهْوَاءِ الْهَوَانِ.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](رومية 1: 18 – 26)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2019)

*[FONT=&quot]      + لِذَلِكَ لاَ تَقُومُ الأَشْرَارُ فِي الدِّينِ وَلاَ الْخُطَاةُ فِي جَمَاعَةِ الأَبْرَارِ*​​   [FONT=&quot]الآية بالطبع تحتاج توضيح الألفاظ والتعبيرات لتُفهم فهماً صحيحاً​
 *[FONT=&quot](1) لِذَلِكَ **[FONT=&quot]עַל־כֵּ֤ן[/FONT]*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]أولاً نجد أن الآية هنا تبدأ بكلمة [FONT=&quot]עַל[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وفي الترجمات تأتي بعدة معاني متوافقة لتوضيح الكلام [/FONT][FONT=&quot]= ومن ثمَّ – بناء على ذلك – من أجل ذلك – بناء على ما هو أعلاه – متعلق بما سبق – بسبب ذلك – وبالتالي، ولحقتها كلمة أُخرى لتصير تعبير مركب المعنى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]עַל־כֵּ֤ן[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وتترجم كتركيبة على بعضها بمعنى = ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Therefore after that[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) بناء على ما سبق (من أجل هذا السبب) بعد ذلك (النتيجة – أو وفقاً لما سبق الآتي)، فهذا التعبير المركب يُظهر الترابط الوثيق بين السبب والنتيجة، لأن بسبب حال الأشرار (بناء على ما سبق) النتيجة الطبيعية (لذلك) أنهم لا يقومون في الدِّينِ.[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](2) تَقُومُ **[FONT=&quot]יָקֻ֣מוּ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ([/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الاستمرار في الوقوف أي الصمود*)*[/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]وهذه الكلمة هنا تأتي بعدة معاني في الترجمات المختلفة بمعنى: ظهر – نهض – ارتفع – متفوق – مُكَمّل – عاقل رزين – عَبر، والكلمة تحمل معنى إنجاز المُهمة والوصول للنضج أو الكمال، وأيضاً تأتي بمعنى النفع، وأيضاً بمعنى مؤيد ومؤكد = مُصدق عليه، يقف بثبات وثقة.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فهنا في المزمور يشرح استحالة أن يكون هذا موقف الأشرار، لأنهم لا يستطيعوا أن يقفوا بثبات أمام الله، لأنهم في حالة خزي وعار عظيم بسبب حالهم الذي أعلنه سابقاً قبل أن يُظهر النتيجة هنا، لذلك وضع أداة النفي لتوضح موقف الأشرار الحقيقي [*لِذَلِكَ لاَ تَقُومُ*][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](3) الدِّينِ **[FONT=&quot]בַּמִּשְׁפָּ֑ט[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ([/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الأحكام التي يجريها الله في الحياة الحاضرة*)*[/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]يوجد جمهرة كبيرة من المفسرين يشرحون هذه الكلمة على أساس أنها تعني يوم الدينونة العظيم عند انتهاء العالم، لكن هذا المعنى لا يتماشى مع سياق النص نفسه [لِذَلِكَ لاَ تَقُومُ الأَشْرَارُ فِي الدِّينِ وَلاَ الْخُطَاةُ فِي جَمَاعَةِ الأَبْرَارِ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يَعْلَمُ طَرِيقَ الأَبْرَارِ أَمَّا طَرِيقُ الأَشْرَارِ فَتَهْلِكُ]، لأنه لو كان الكلام عن الدينونة الأخيرة فنص الآية اللاحق لن يتماشى مع المعنى، ولن يذكر تعبير الطريق في الآية التي تليها، لأن عند الدينونة الأخيرة فقد وصل الجميع لنهاية الطريق، فما معنى أنه يذكر بعدها طريق الأبرار وطريق الأشرار؟[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]عموما يلزمنا أن عود لأصل المعنى لفهم المقصود بطريقة تتماشى مع سياق المزمور نفسه، لنتعلم وتنضبط حياتنا حسب القصد المكتوب بإلهام الروح القدس:[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فالكلمة تحمل عدة معانٍ مترابطة مع بعضها البعض وهي كالتالي: دعوى قضائية – مُطالبة – محكمة – فحص قضائي – حسم – تقرير (عن الفحص القضائي) – مستحق أو مؤهل – حكم قضائي – إصدار حُكم – عدالة – إنصاف – قاعدة قانونية – معيار ومقياس – اختبار وامتحان.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فالكلام هنا يأتي بمعنى عدم قدرة الأشرار على الوقوف أمام العدل الإلهي، لأن هناك مقياس البرّ لقياس حالة القلب، أي هناك ميزان عدل يُقاس عليه حال الإنسان، لأن الله يزن القلوب، فلا يستطيع أحد أن يجتاز الفحص الإلهي أن لم يكن قلبه نقي، ونقاوة القلب تأتي من كلمته: إِنَّمَا صَالِحٌ اللهُ لإِسْرَائِيلَ لأَنْقِيَاءِ الْقَلْبِ؛ طُوبَى لِلأَنْقِيَاءِ الْقَلْبِ لأَنَّهُمْ يُعَايِنُونَ اللَّهَ؛ أَنْتُمُ الآنَ أَنْقِيَاءُ لِسَبَبِ الْكلاَمِ الَّذِي كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهِ؛ اَلرُّوحُ هُوَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي. أَمَّا الْجَسَدُ فلاَ يُفِيدُ شَيْئاً. اَلْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ هُوَ رُوحٌ وَحَيَاةٌ.                                      (مزمور 73: 1؛ متى 5: 8؛ يوحنا 15: 3؛ 6: 63)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]لِذَلِكَ لاَ تَقُومُ الأَشْرَارُ فِي الدِّينِ، لأن الأشرار طرحوا عنهم كلمة الله وعاشوا عُصاه – كما رأينا معاً – فكيف يثبتوا أمام الفحص الإلهي لكشف أعماق القلب، لذلك من المستحيل أن يأتي الأشرار أمام الله ليقفوا ويطلبوا منه شيئاً لأن حينما يقفوا أمام عدله تُفضح قلوبهم، لأنهم مُحاطين بالظلمة، فلا يقوى أحد منهم ان يمثل أمام الله، وهذا يختلف عن يوم الدينونة الذي سيقف فيه الجميع أمام كرسي المسيح الرب للقضاء الأخير، لكن هنا القصد كله الإشارة لعدم القدرة على الترائي أمام الله، لأن آدم حينما أخطأ خاف واختبأ من وجه الله الحي، فالمزمور هنا يُشير للظلمة المسيطرة على الإنسان التي دفعته ان يخشى ويخاف من النور، فمن هو الذي يستطيع أن يقف أمام النور الكامل وهو ظلمة، فيُحكم عليه بالبرّ، فيخرج مُبرراً لأنه كامل وقلبه نقي، لأن هذا الفحص اجتازه الفريسي والعشار حينما صعدا إلى هيكل الله الحي يتراءوا أمام عينيه، فرُفض واحد من قبل الكبرياء لأن القلب شرير، وقُبِلَ آخر تقدم بانكسار قلب صادق متكلاً على الله ليرحمه ويُنجيه، فنزل مبرراً.[/FONT]

 v [FONT=&quot]وَلَيْسَتْ خَلِيقَةٌ غَيْرَ ظَاهِرَةٍ قُدَّامَهُ، بَلْ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ عُرْيَانٌ وَمَكْشُوفٌ لِعَيْنَيْ ذَلِكَ الَّذِي مَعَهُ أَمْرُنَا؛ وَأَمَّا رَأْسُهُ وَشَعْرُهُ فَأَبْيَضَانِ كَالصُّوفِ الأَبْيَضِ كَالثَّلْجِ، وَعَيْنَاهُ كَلَهِيبِ نَارٍ. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](عبرانيين 4: 13؛ رؤيا 1: 14)[/FONT][/FONT]

 v [FONT=&quot]مَنْ يَصْعَدُ إِلَى جَبَلِ الرَّبِّ، وَمَنْ يَقُومُ فِي مَوْضِعِ قُدْسِهِ؟ اَلطَّاهِرُ الْيَدَيْنِ وَالنَّقِيُّ الْقَلْبِ الَّذِي لَمْ يَحْمِلْ نَفْسَهُ إِلَى الْبَاطِلِ وَلاَ حَلَفَ كَذِباً. يَحْمِلُ بَرَكَةً مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ وَبِرّاً مِنْ إِلَهِ خَلاَصِهِ.                                                                    [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](مزمور 24: 3 – 5)[/FONT][/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]وَأَنْتَ يَا سُلَيْمَانُ ابْنِي اعْرِفْ إِلَهَ أَبِيكَ وَاعْبُدْهُ بِقَلْبٍ كَامِلٍ وَنَفْسٍ رَاغِبَةٍ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يَفْحَصُ جَمِيعَ الْقُلُوبِ وَيَفْهَمُ كُلَّ تَصَوُّرَاتِ الأَفْكَارِ. فَإِذَا طَلَبْتَهُ يُوجَدُ مِنْكَ، وَإِذَا تَرَكْتَهُ يَرْفُضُكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.                                                                                  (1اخبار 28: 9)[/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]روح الرب يملأ الكون وبالأشياء كلها يُحيط. لهذا هو عليم بكل ما يقوله الإنسان. لا يُخفي عليه ناطق بسوء، وبإنسان كهذا ينزل العقاب العادل. أمام الله تنكشف أخفى نياته، وأقواله تصل عرش الرب وتحكم على شرّ أفعاله. فأذن الرب تسمع كل شيء حتى الهمس. فتجنبوا الهمس الذي لا خير فيه، وصونوا ألسنتكم من النميمة، فما يقال في الخفية لا يمر دون عقاب، اللسان يؤدي بصاحبه إلى الهلاك. لا تسعوا وراء الموت بما ترتكبون من أخطاء في حياتكم، ولا تجلبوا على أنفسكم الهلاك بأعمال أيديكم. فالله لم يصنع الموت، لأن هلاك الأحياء لا يسره.                                                    (حكمة 1: 7 – 13)[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]إذاً المعنى باختصار: *[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]لا تقوم الاشرار في الدين، أي لن يصمد الأشرار في مواجهة إحكام الله العادلة التي يجريها ضدهم في الحياة الحاضرة، هذا – بالطبع – بخلاف دينونتهم عند انتهاء العالم.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]صَنَعَ قُوَّةً بِذِرَاعِهِ. شَتَّتَ الْمُسْتَكْبِرِينَ بِفِكْرِ قُلُوبِهِمْ، اَلْمُنْتَفِخُ الْمُتَكَبِّرُ اسْمُهُ «مُسْتَهْزِئٌ» عَامِلٌ بِفَيَضَانِ الْكِبْرِيَاءِ (لوقا 1: 51؛ أمثال 21: 24)[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وبعد هذا الشرح الموجز لمعاني الكلمات، اتضح أمامنا جلياً المعنى وتم إزالة اللبس تماماً، واتضح لماذا لا يقوم أو يقف الأشرار ويثبتوا أمام عدل البرّ الإلهي بكون الدينونة تلاحقهم إلى القبر، ولكن المرنم لم يكتفي بتأكيد أنهم لا يستطيعوا أن يثبتوا أمام الله العارف القلوب وفاحصها لأن كل شيء عُريان ومكشوف أمامه، ولا يستطيع أحد ان يخفي عنه سراً، بل كمل الآية بقول: [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]+ وَلاَ الْخُطَاةُ فِي جَمَاعَةِ الأَبْرَارِ[/FONT]*​   [FONT=&quot]ليكون تركيبة الجملة على بعضها يوضح فساد حياة الأشرار الخطاة التي بلا قيمة، ووضع مقابلة مكملة، لأن طالما لا يستطيعوا أن يثبتوا امام الله فبالتالي أيضاً لا يستطيعوا يقيموا وسط جماعة الأبرار، أي لا مكان لهم ولا استقرار ولا راحة وسطهم، لأن أي شركة للظلمة مع النور، فلا هم يستطيعوا أن يحتملوا الحضرة الإلهية، ولا الجلوس وسط الأبرار، لأن الله يُقيم وسط الأبرار متحداً بهم. فعلى كل وجه صارت حياة الأشرار الخطاة في معزل تام عن كل ما هو مقدس وطاهر وشريف، ولا يوجد خلط بين النور والظلمة أبداً، حتى لو كان ظاهره مختلط مثل الزوان مع الحنطة، لكن الله عارف كل شيء وظاهر قدامه، يعرف يفرق بين الاثنين لأنه يرى أعماق كل واحد، وهذا ما سيتضح لنا في الآية الأخيرة.[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2019)

[FONT=&quot]ويلزمنا هنا أن نفحص المعاني للأهمية:​
 *[FONT=&quot](1) فالخطاة هنا **[FONT=&quot]חַטָּאּים[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]= [/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]المذنبين الكذبة الخاطئين بيدٍ رفيعة، أو مقتدرة، فهنا لا يتحدث عن الضعف ولا السقوط عن عثرة، بل عن الخطاة الذين بكل جرأة وجسارة فعلوا الشرّ عن قصد وتبجح بإصرار وعِناد قلب رافضاً وصية الله: وأما النفس التي تعمل بيدٍ رفيعة من الوطنيين أو من الغرباء، فهي تزدري بالرب، فتقطع تلك النفس من بين شعبها. لأنها احتقرت كلام الرب ونقضت وصيته، قطعاً تُقطع تلك النفس، ذنبها عليها؛ أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَبٍ هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ وَشَهَوَاتِ أَبِيكُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا. ذَاكَ كَانَ قَتَّالاً لِلنَّاسِ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَقٌّ. مَتَى تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ فَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِمَّا لَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذَّابِ.                                                 (عدد 15: 30 – 31؛ يوحنا 8: 44)[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot] (2) جماعة **[FONT=&quot]עֵדָה[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]اجتماع – مجلس – جمهور – محفل – جماعة مصلين – رعية، وطبعاً لا نستطيع أن نعزل كلمة جماعة عن الأبرار، لأن الجماعة هنا مخصصة *بالأبرار **[FONT=&quot]צַדִּיק[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] = [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]أبْيَض، بَرِيء، زَكِيّ، صالِح، نَظِيف؛ والمعنى يُشير إلى الذين هم في الحق الذي تكلم عنهم الرب قائلاً: وَلأَجْلِهِمْ أُقَدِّسُ أَنَا ذَاتِي لِيَكُونُوا هُمْ أَيْضاً مُقَدَّسِينَ فِي الْحَقِّ (يوحنا 17: 19)، ويقول الرسول يوحنا: وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ؛ فَرِحْتُ جِدّاً لأَنِّي وَجَدْتُ مِنْ أَوْلاَدِكِ بَعْضاً سَالِكِينَ فِي الْحَقِّ، كَمَا أَخَذْنَا وَصِيَّةً مِنَ الآبِ.                                                  (1يوحنا 5: 20؛ 2يوحنا 1: 4)[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]عموماً القصد كله – من الآية هنا – هو مجلس القديسين الذي يحيون بالإيمان الحي، الذين هم رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله: فَأَجَابَ: «أُمِّي وَإِخْوَتِي هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ كَلِمَةَ اللهِ وَيَعْمَلُونَ بِهَا» (لوقا 8: 21)، فالله رأسهم وحياتهم وكسوتهم، ولا يوجد بينهم وبين الظلمة أي شركة، لذلك فالخطاة الذين يحيون بالظلمة ويرتكبون الشرّ طِوعاً، يستحيل أن يقترنوا بالقديسين أو يستقر نصيبهم معهم، لأنهم معزولين داخلياً، لأن لكل واحد له طبعه الخاص به، والذي يميل نحو شريكه الذي يحيا نفس ذات الحياة عينها لأنه يشترك في نفس الطبع ونفس الطبيعة.[/FONT]

 v [FONT=&quot]شَاكِرِينَ الآبَ الَّذِي أهَّلَنَا لِشَرِكَةِ مِيرَاثِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ فِي النُّورِ؛ لاَ تَكُونُوا تَحْتَ نِيرٍ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لأَنَّهُ أَيَّةُ خِلْطَةٍ لِلْبِرِّ وَالإِثْمِ؟ وَأَيَّةُ شَرِكَةٍ لِلنُّورِ مَعَ الظُّلْمَةِ؟؛ الَّذِي رَأَيْنَاهُ وَسَمِعْنَاهُ نُخْبِرُكُمْ بِهِ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ لَكُمْ أَيْضاً شَرِكَةٌ مَعَنَا. وَأَمَّا شَرِكَتُنَا نَحْنُ فَهِيَ مَعَ الآبِ وَمَعَ ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ؛ إِنْ قُلْنَا إِنَّ لَنَا شَرِكَةً مَعَهُ وَسَلَكْنَا فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، نَكْذِبُ وَلَسْنَا نَعْمَلُ الْحَقَّ، وَلَكِنْ إِنْ سَلَكْنَا فِي النُّورِ كَمَا هُوَ فِي النُّورِ، فَلَنَا شَرِكَةٌ بَعْضِنَا مَعَ بَعْضٍ، وَدَمُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِهِ يُطَهِّرُنَا مِنْ كُلِّ خَطِيَّةٍ. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](كولوسي 1: 12؛ 2كورنثوس 6: 14؛ 1يوحنا 1: 3، 6 – 7)[/FONT][/FONT]
 v *[FONT=&quot]لِذَلِكَ لاَ تَقُومُ الأَشْرَارُ فِي الدِّينِ وَلاَ الْخُطَاةُ فِي (داخل) جَمَاعَةِ الأَبْرَارِ*[FONT=&quot]، لأَنَّهُ لاَ تَسْتَقِرُّ عَصَا الأَشْرَارِ عَلَى نَصِيبِ الصِّدِّيقِينَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَمُدَّ الصِّدِّيقُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ إِلَى الإِثْمِ.        [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](مزمور 125: 3)[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وعلينا الآن أن نقف وقفة هامة للغاية، لكي نفهم ونستوعب سرّ فائق يظهره لنا هذا المزمور العظيم، الذي يُحدد لنا طريق البرّ وكيفية سلوك الأبرار لينالوا التطويب فينشدوا نشيد الغلبة والفرح لأنهم يسيرون في طريق البرّ نحو المجد السماوي الفائق في شركة القديسين في النور.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فالمزمور هنا أظهر لنا مقياس الحياة الروحية، وهو *ميزان القلوب*، الذي هو الكلمة الخارجة من فم الله، لأن المواجهة مع كلمة الله هي مواجهة فحص قضائي، أي ساعة قضاء ودينونة، أي اجتياز فحص دقيق، لأن الكلمة تقضي في النفس وتفصل فيها، لأنها مثل مشرط الجراح، أو مثل سكين الكاهن في العهد القديم، الذي بها يُشرح ذبيحة المحرقة ويفحص أعماقها وكل جزء صغير فيها لئلا يكون بها عيب فترفض من أمام الله الحي، لأنها لا تتناسب مع بره ولا صلاحه بسبب عيبها، ونفس ذات الفحص عينه يجتازه كل من يقف امام كلمة الله، لأنه يا اما يثبت فيها لأنه تبرر وظهرت طهارة قلبه، أو يُدان ويرفض ويُطرد ويُعزل عن جماعة الأبرار، لذلك المزمور يؤكد على هذه الحقيقة في هذه الآية الهامة للغاية: *لِذَلِكَ لاَ تَقُومُ الأَشْرَارُ فِي الدِّينِ وَلاَ الْخُطَاةُ فِي (داخل) جَمَاعَةِ الأَبْرَارِ*.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فالكلمة تفرز وتعزل وتقطع، فتضع على اليسار (مكان الإهمال وعدم القيمة) الخطاة الرافضين التوبة بكل إدراك ووعي وإصرار، لأنهم لا يريدوا أن يحيوا مع الله ولم يأتوا إليه ليُشفيهم: يَا[FONT=&quot]أُورُشَلِيمُ يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ يَا قَاتِلَةَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَرَاجِمَةَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَيْهَا، كَمْ مَرَّةٍ أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَجْمَعَ أَوْلاَدَكِ كَمَا تَجْمَعُ الدَّجَاجَةُ فِرَاخَهَا تَحْتَ جَنَاحَيْهَا *وَلَمْ تُرِيدُوا* (متى 23: 37)؛ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وتضع على اليمين (مكان العزة والمجد والبركة) الأبرار الذين تقدسوا للرب الإله، وتعطيهم نعمة حافظة في الطريق ليتمموا خلاصهم بخوف ورعدة (تقوى)، لأنها تعمل فيهم للتنقية المستمرة.[/FONT][/FONT]

 v [FONT=&quot]ينبوع الحكمة، كلمة الله في العُلى، ومسالكها الوصايا الأزلية؛ هَكَذَا تَكُونُ كَلِمَتِي الَّتِي تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِي. لاَ تَرْجِعُ إِلَيَّ فَارِغَةً بَلْ تَعْمَلُ مَا سُرِرْتُ بِهِ وَتَنْجَحُ فِي مَا أَرْسَلْتُهَا لَهُ؛ فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي: أَحْسَنْتَ الرُّؤْيَةَ لأَنِّي أَنَا سَاهِرٌ عَلَى كَلِمَتِي لأُجْرِيَهَا؛ أَلَيْسَتْ هَكَذَا كَلِمَتِي كَنَارٍ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَكَمِطْرَقَةٍ تُحَطِّمُ الصَّخْرَ؟ [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](سيراخ 1: 5؛ أشعياء 55: 11؛ إرميا 1: 12؛ 23: 29)[/FONT][/FONT] [FONT=&quot]​​ v [FONT=&quot]وَسَيْفَ الرُّوحِ الَّذِي هُوَ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ؛ لأَنَّ كَلِمَةَ اللهِ حَيَّةٌ وَفَعَّالَةٌ وَأَمْضَى مِنْ كُلِّ سَيْفٍ ذِي حَدَّيْنِ، وَخَارِقَةٌ إِلَى مَفْرَقِ النَّفْسِ وَالرُّوحِ وَالْمَفَاصِلِ وَالْمِخَاخِ، وَمُمَيِّزَةٌ أَفْكَارَ الْقَلْبِ وَنِيَّاتِهِ؛ كَتَبْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الآبَاءُ لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُ الَّذِي مِنَ الْبَدْءِ. كَتَبْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحْدَاثُ لأَنَّكُمْ أَقْوِيَاءُ، *وَكَلِمَةُ اللهِ ثَابِتَةٌ فِيكُمْ*، وَقَدْ غَلَبْتُمُ الشِّرِّيرَ؛ وَرَأَيْتُ عُرُوشاً فَجَلَسُوا عَلَيْهَا، وَأُعْطُوا حُكْماً. وَرَأَيْتُ نُفُوسَ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا مِنْ أَجْلِ شَهَادَةِ يَسُوعَ وَمِنْ أَجْلِ كَلِمَةِ اللهِ. وَالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَسْجُدُوا لِلْوَحْشِ وَلاَ لِصُورَتِهِ، وَلَمْ يَقْبَلُوا السِّمَةَ عَلَى جِبَاهِهِمْ وَعَلَى أَيْدِيهِمْ، فَعَاشُوا وَمَلَكُوا مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ. [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](أفسس 6: 17؛ عبرانيين 4: 12؛ 1يوحنا 2: 14؛ رؤيا 20: 4)[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فالمزمور يضع لنا المقابلة بين الخطاة [مِنْ خَارِجٍ تَظْهَرُونَ لِلنَّاسِ أَبْرَاراً وَلَكِنَّكُمْ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ مَشْحُونُونَ رِيَاءً وَإِثْماً – متى 23: 28] والأبرار [لأَنْ لَيْسَ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ النَّامُوسَ هُمْ أَبْرَارٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ بَلِ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ بِالنَّامُوسِ هُمْ يُبَرَّرُونَ – رومية 2: 13]، ليتم التمييز، ولكننا هنا سنركز على من هم الأبرار، أي ماذا فعل الله فيهم سراً ليصيروا أبراراً فعلياً، لأن في الأساس هم الخطاة الذين ابغضوا خطيئتهم وسمعوا نداء (توبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل) فلبوا النداء [لَمْ آتِ لأَدْعُوَ أَبْرَاراً بَلْ خُطَاةً إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ – متى 9: 13]، فحدث أن الله بررهم، فصاروا يدعون أبراراً، غُرس الرب للتمجيد، وقد ساروا مغروسين في الكرمة مبررين، وهذا ما أعلنه الإنجيل:[/FONT]

 v [FONT=&quot]وهكذا كان أُناس منكم (خطاة)، لكن اغتسلتم، بل تقدستم، بل تبررتم باسم الرب يسوع وبروح إلهنا؛ فَإِذْ قَدْ تَبَرَّرْنَا بِالإِيمَانِ لَنَا سَلاَمٌ مَعَ اللهِ بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ؛ قَدْ أَتَيْتُمْ إِلَى جَبَلِ صِهْيَوْنَ، وَإِلَى مَدِينَةِ اللهِ الْحَيِّ: أُورُشَلِيمَ السَّمَاوِيَّةِ، وَإِلَى رَبَوَاتٍ هُمْ مَحْفِلُ مَلاَئِكَةٍ، وَكَنِيسَةِ أَبْكَارٍ مَكْتُوبِينَ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، وَإِلَى اللهِ دَيَّانِ الْجَمِيعِ، وَإِلَى أَرْوَاحِ أَبْرَارٍ مُكَمَّلِينَ، وَإِلَى وَسِيطِ الْعَهْدِ الْجَدِيدِ: يَسُوعَ، وَإِلَى دَمِ رَشٍّ يَتَكَلَّمُ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ هَابِيلَ.وَكَنِيسَةِ أَبْكَارٍ مَكْتُوبِينَ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، وَإِلَى اللهِ دَيَّانِ الْجَمِيعِ، وَإِلَى أَرْوَاحِ أَبْرَارٍ مُكَمَّلِينَ؛ لأَنَّهُ كَمَا بِمَعْصِيَةِ الإِنْسَانِ الْوَاحِدِ جُعِلَ الْكَثِيرُونَ خُطَاةً، هَكَذَا أَيْضاً بِإِطَاعَةِ الْوَاحِدِ سَيُجْعَلُ الْكَثِيرُونَ أَبْرَاراً؛ حَتَّى إِذَا تَبَرَّرْنَا بِنِعْمَتِهِ نَصِيرُ وَرَثَةً حَسَبَ رَجَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ.  [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](1كورنثوس 6: 11؛ رومية 5: 1؛ عبرانيين 12: 22 – 24؛ رومية 5: 19؛ تيطس 3: 7)[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وبسبب ذلك فأن صلاة الأبرار المستجابة هي: اخْتَبِرْنِي يَا اللهُ وَاعْرِفْ قَلْبِي. امْتَحِنِّي وَاعْرِفْ أَفْكَارِي. وَانْظُرْ إِنْ كَانَ فِيَّ طَرِيقٌ بَاطِلٌ وَاهْدِنِي طَرِيقاً أَبَدِيّاً (مزمور 139: 23 – 24)، مع اننا نجد في بداية المزمور يقول بشكل فعل ماضي: يَا رَبُّ قَدِ اخْتَبَرْتَنِي وَعَرَفْتَنِي (مزمور 139: 1)، فالمزمور هنا يُظهر دوام الفحص، من فحص لفحص، قد *اختبرتني*، *اختبرني*يا الله، لأن هذه هي حياة الرجل البار المحب لله، دائم الدخول في حالة الفحص المستمر، لا فحص نفسه بنفسه والاتكال على قدراته وأعمال بره الخاص، بل الوقوف أمام كلمة الله لتكون هي مقياس حياته، لأنها هي القاضي والحاكم والمحامي والمطهر والمنقي والمغير والمجدد بالروح القدس، لأنها تأخذ من المسيح الرب وتطبع فينا بروحه الخاص الذي يشكلنا ويُغيرنا، لأن هذا هو عمل كلمة الله، لأنها تحمل قوة الله وحياته الخاصة، لأنها نور كاشف يُنير ظُلمات النفس وينقلها من الظلمة للنور، ومن الموت للحياة، إذ تنفخ فيها نور الحياة الجديدة في المسيح يسوع.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وهذا يختلف تماماً عن الخطاة الذين ينفرون من الكلمة ولا يستطيعوا أن يقفوا أمامها لأنها تفضح قلبهم القاسي وتعلن دينونتهم العادلة، لأنهم هم الذين أرادوا الظلمة، مكثوا فيها وصارت هي حياتهم: لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ السَّيِّآتِ يُبْغِضُ النُّورَ وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى النُّورِ لِئَلَّا تُوَبَّخَ أَعْمَالُهُ؛ وَلَكِنَّكَ مِنْ أَجْلِ قَسَاوَتِكَ وَقَلْبِكَ غَيْرِ التَّائِبِ تَذْخَرُ لِنَفْسِكَ غَضَباً فِي يَوْمِ الْغَضَبِ وَاسْتِعْلاَنِ دَيْنُونَةِ اللهِ الْعَادِلَةِ؛ اُنْظُرُوا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ أَنْ لاَ يَكُونَ فِي أَحَدِكُمْ قَلْبٌ شِرِّيرٌ بِعَدَمِ إِيمَانٍ فِي الاِرْتِدَادِ عَنِ اللهِ الْحَيِّ؛ فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ أَخْطَأْنَا بِاخْتِيَارِنَا بَعْدَمَا أَخَذْنَا مَعْرِفَةَ الْحَقِّ، لاَ تَبْقَى بَعْدُ ذَبِيحَةٌ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا؛ لأَنَّهُ إِذَا كَانُوا بَعْدَمَا هَرَبُوا مِنْ نَجَاسَاتِ الْعَالَمِ، بِمَعْرِفَةِ الرَّبِّ وَالْمُخَلِّصِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، يَرْتَبِكُونَ أَيْضاً فِيهَا، فَيَنْغَلِبُونَ، فَقَدْ[FONT=&quot] صَارَتْ لَهُمُ الأَوَاخِرُ أَشَرَّ مِنَ الأَوَائِلِ؛ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ خَيْراً لَهُمْ لَوْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا طَرِيقَ الْبِرِّ، مِنْ أَنَّهُمْ بَعْدَمَا عَرَفُوا يَرْتَدُّونَ عَنِ الْوَصِيَّةِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ الْمُسَلَّمَةِ لَهُمْ؛ فَأُرِيدُ أَنْ أُذَكِّرَكُمْ، وَلَوْ عَلِمْتُمْ هَذَا مَرَّةً، أَنَّ الرَّبَّ بَعْدَمَا خَلَّصَ الشَّعْبَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، أَهْلَكَ أَيْضاً الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا[FONT=&quot]. (يوحنا 3: 20؛ رومية 2: 5؛ عبرانيين 3: 12؛ 10: 26؛ 2بطرس 2: 20، 21؛ يهوذا 5)[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2019)

*[FONT=&quot]+ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يَعْلَمُ طَرِيقَ الأَبْرَارِ، أَمَّا طَرِيقُ الأَشْرَارِ فَتَهْلِكُ*​​   [FONT=&quot]لا نستطيع أن نفهم هذه الآية إطلاقاً مستقله بذاتها، لأنها بدأت بكلمة لأَنَّ السببية التي تؤكد على ترابطهما معاً ويستحيل فصلهما، فالآية هنا تُظهر السبب للأفعال والتصرفات الموجودة في الآية السابقة، لذلك ينبغي أن نضع الآيتان مع بعضهما البعض لنفهمهما في إطار سليم حسب القصد الظاهر فيهما:[/FONT]
 *v **[FONT=&quot]لِذَلِكَ لاَ تَقُومُ الأَشْرَارُ فِي الدِّينِ وَلاَ الْخُطَاةُ فِي جَمَاعَةِ الأَبْرَارِ. **[FONT=&quot]لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يَعْلَمُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] طَرِيقَ الأَبْرَارِ، أَمَّا طَرِيقُ الأَشْرَارِ فَتَهْلِكُ.[/FONT]*[/FONT]

 *[FONT=&quot]لأن = **[FONT=&quot]כִּֽי[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] = [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]because[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] = إذْ؛ بسبب؛ مِنْ أجْلِ ذَلِكَ[/FONT]*[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فالأشرار لا يقوموا في الدين ولا الخطاة في جماعة الأبرار (بسبب، أو إذ، أو ومن أجل ذلك السبب): أن الرب يعلم طريق الأبرار.[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]يعلم = **[FONT=&quot]יָדַע[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] = [/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يعرف – يرى بوضوح – يُميز بدقة متناهية (تمكن وكفاءة) – فهم واضح – ملاحظة دقيقة – مراقبة وفحص وكشف – تأكيد واضح.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فالكلام هنا يتجه نحو رؤية الله وقيادته الخاصة وتأييده وحكمه المستقيم [وَهُوَ يَقْضِي لِلْمَسْكُونَةِ[FONT=&quot]بِالْعَدْلِ. يَدِينُ الشُّعُوبَ بِالاِسْتِقَامَةِ – مزمور 9: 8]، لأن عيناه كما رأينا – في الشرح السابق للآيات – كلهيب نار تفحصان أستار الظلام، ويعلم علم متسع واضح فهو كاشف القلوب ووازنها بميزان كلمته الخاص، لذلك يُميزها تميزاً، ويفصل في جميع الأمور بدقة متناهية للغاية، لذلك قال الرب نفسه: وَلَكِنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ *لَسْتُمْ مِنْ خِرَافِي* كَمَا قُلْتُ لَكُمْ، خِرَافِي تَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَأَنَا *أَعْرِفُهَا* ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]γινώσκω[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) فَتَتْبَعُنِي (يوحنا 10: 26 – 27).[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وهنا واضح التمييز والمعرفة الدقيقة والاعتراف والفصل بين الكذب والصدق، مثلما يُميز تاجر الذهب واللآلئ النفيسة ما بين الأصلي والمغشوش، فالله وحده من يعرف خفايا القلب المستترة، ويفصل بين الخراف والجداء، ويؤيد الخراف الخاصة لأنها وحدها من تسمع صوته وتطيعه، لأن المسيح الرب هو القائد، فهو لا يقود الغاش بل يعزله [اَلْغِشُّ فِي قَلْبِ الَّذِينَ يُفَكِّرُونَ فِي الشَّرِّ؛ تُهْلِكُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بِالْكَذِبِ. رَجُلُ الدِّمَاءِ وَالْغِشِّ يَكْرَهُهُ الرَّبُّ؛ لِسَانُهُمْ سَهْمٌ قَتَّالٌ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِالْغِشِّ. بِفَمِهِ يُكَلِّمُ صَاحِبَهُ بِسَلاَمٍ وَفِي قَلْبِهِ يَضَعُ لَهُ كَمِيناً – أمثال 12: 20؛ مزمور 5: 6؛ إرميا 9: 8]، بل يقود قطيعه الخاص المستمع إليه ليظهر بهم رائحة معرفته في كل مكان.[/FONT]

 v [FONT=&quot]وَيَقُودُكَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى الدَّوَامِ وَيُشْبِعُ فِي الْجَدُوبِ نَفْسَكَ وَيُنَشِّطُ عِظَامَكَ فَتَصِيرُ كَجَنَّةٍ رَيَّا وَكَنَبْعِ مِيَاهٍ لاَ تَنْقَطِعُ مِيَاهُهُ؛ كَرَاعٍ يَرْعَى قَطِيعَهُ. بِذِرَاعِهِ يَجْمَعُ الْحُمْلاَنَ وَفِي حِضْنِهِ يَحْمِلُهَا وَيَقُودُ الْمُرْضِعَاتِ؛ شُكْراً لِلَّهِ الَّذِي يَقُودُنَا فِي مَوْكِبِ نُصْرَتِهِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ كُلَّ حِينٍ، وَيُظْهِرُ بِنَا رَائِحَةَ مَعْرِفَتِهِ فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](أشعياء 58: 11؛ 40: 11؛ 2كورنثوس 2: 14)[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فالله يعلم طريق الأبرار [وجهت قلبي إلى امتلاك الحكمة وبالطهارة وجدتها. بها حصلت علي الفهم من البدء فلن أقع في حيرة من أمري – سيراخ 51: 20] لأنه هو مرشدهم وهاديهم لطريق الخلاص والبرّ [أَرَيْتُكَ طَرِيقَ الْحِكْمَةِ. هَدَيْتُكَ سُبُلَ الاِسْتِقَامَةِ – أمثال 4: 11]، مثبتاً طريقهم ومنجحه [أَنْتَ ثَبَّتَّ الاِسْتِقَامَةَ. أَنْتَ أَجْرَيْتَ حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً – مزمور 99: 4] وعينه عليهم ويقودهم بنفسه ويثبت خُطاهم ويحرسهم ويحفظهم ليوم مجيئه واستعلان مجده.[/FONT]

 v [FONT=&quot]إِنْ لَمْ يَبْنِ الرَّبُّ الْبَيْتَ فَبَاطِلاً يَتْعَبُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ. إِنْ لَمْ يَحْفَظِ الرَّبُّ الْمَدِينَةَ فَبَاطِلاً يَسْهَرُ الْحَارِسُ؛ أَنَا الرَّبُّ حَارِسُهَا. أَسْقِيهَا كُلَّ لَحْظَةٍ. لِئَلاَّ يُوقَعَ بِهَا، أَحْرُسُهَا لَيْلاً وَنَهَاراً؛ أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ بِقُوَّةِ اللهِ مَحْرُوسُونَ، بِإِيمَانٍ، لِخَلاَصٍ مُسْتَعَدٍّ أَنْ يُعْلَنَ فِي الزَّمَانِ الأَخِيرِ؛ لاَ يَدَعُ رِجْلَكَ تَزِلُّ. لاَ يَنْعَسُ حَافِظُكَ، الرَّبُّ حَافِظُكَ. الرَّبُّ ظِلٌّ لَكَ عَنْ يَدِكَ الْيُمْنَى. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](مزمور 127: 1؛ أشعياء 27: 3؛ 1بطرس 1: 5؛ مزمور 121: 3، 5)[/FONT][/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]هَا أَنَا مُرْسِلٌ مَلاَكاً أَمَامَ وَجْهِكَ لِيَحْفَظَكَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ وَلِيَجِيءَ بِكَ إِلَى الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي أَعْدَدْتُهُ؛ الرَّبُّ يَحْفَظُكَ مِنْ كُلِّ شَرٍّ. يَحْفَظُ نَفْسَكَ؛ أَمِينٌ هُوَ الرَّبُّ الَّذِي سَيُثَبِّتُكُمْ وَيَحْفَظُكُمْ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ؛ وَالْقَادِرُ أَنْ يَحْفَظَكُمْ غَيْرَ عَاثِرِينَ، وَيُوقِفَكُمْ أَمَامَ مَجْدِهِ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ فِي الاِبْتِهَاجِ. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](خروج 23: 20؛ مزمور 212: 7؛ 2تسالونيكي 3: 3؛ يهوذا 24)[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]+ أَمَّا طَرِيقُ الأَشْرَارِ فَتَهْلِكُ **[FONT=&quot]אָבַד[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] = [/FONT]*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]اضْمَحَلّ – امّحَى – انْدَثَر – أَهْلَكَ – باد – بوار (مثل الأرض البور) – تاه – تَعِس – رَدِي – زَهَق – طاح – فَنَى – مات – هَلَك[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]والتعبيرات الموجودة كلها تعبر عن النتيجة الحتمية لطريق الأشرار، فأن تعددت الطرق لكنها في النهاية طريق واحد اسمه طريق الأشرار [التَّارِكِينَ سُبُلَ الاِسْتِقَامَةِ لِلسُّلُوكِ فِي مَسَالِكِ الظُّلْمَةِ؛ (فـ) طريق الخاطئين سهلة ومريحة، لكن نهايتها هاوية القبر؛ [FONT=&quot](لكن) طرق الرب مستقيمة والأبرار يسلكون فيها، وأما المنافقون فيعثرون فيها؛ لأَنَّ عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَأُذْنَيْهِ إِلَى طَلِبَتِهِمْ، وَلَكِنَّ وَجْهَ الرَّبِّ ضِدُّ فَاعِلِي الشَّرّ] [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot](أمثال 2: 13؛ سيراخ 21: 10؛ هوشع 14: 9؛ 1بطرس 3: 12)​​  [/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]الطريقـــــــان: طريق الأبرار – طريق الأشرار*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]الآية الأخيرة هي ختام المزمور، وكانت خاتمة قوية للتنبيه والتحذير، فطريق الأبرار يثبت أمام الله وينجح كل من يسير فيه، أما طريق الأشرار ليس فيه قيمة بل يهلك ويفشل كل من يسير فيه، لأن كل طريق مُظلم نهايته هلاك مُحتم ولا نجاه، لأن المصير محتوم حسب الطريق الذي نسير فيه، طريق البرّ طريق السرور والراحة الداخلية والسلام الدائم مهما ما ظهرت من معوقات أو ضعفات وتعثرات، لأنه طريق الحق الجهال فيه لا يضلون، لأنه يوجد من يعرفهم سبيل الحياة ويهديهم للاستقامة، انما طريق الشرّ والفساد فأن الحكماء فيه يضلون، والشرفاء يُفسدون، والكل فيه يسير بعجاله لمصيره المحتوم.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فمن يسير في طريق الشرّ يعيش بالكآبة في اضطراب مع حزن عميق موجع يشوبه اليأس كشبح يعبث في منتصف الليل، يكره حياته ويتمنى الموت لأنه: [لا سلام قال الرب للأشرار؛ لأنه[FONT=&quot]هكذا قال الرب صوت ارتعاد سمعنا خوف ولا سلام – أشعياء 48: 22؛ إرميا 30: 5]، بل وينخدع – بسبب عمى الذهن – بصوت الأنبياء الكذبة الذين اتخذوا مكانة التعليم في وسط طريق الشر ويستخفون بطرقهم الردية قائلين: سلام، سلام، ولا سلام (إرميا 6: 14).[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]لذلك علينا أن نحذر ولا نتبع طريق الهلاك ولا رجال الموت الذين اتخذوا شكل وصورة تعليم التقوى، الذين يثبتون طرق الشرّ بالكذب، تاركين وصية الله الحي، لأنه مكتوب: مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُمْ أَضَلُّوا شَعْبِي قَائِلِينَ: سَلاَمٌ وَلَيْسَ سَلاَمٌ، وَوَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ يَبْنِي حَائِطاً وَهَا هُمْ يُمَلِّطُونَهُ بِالطُّفَالِ. فَقُلْ لِلَّذِينَ يُمَلِّطُونَهُ بِالطُّفَالِ إِنَّهُ يَسْقُطُ. يَكُونُ مَطَرٌ جَارِفٌ، وَأَنْتُنَّ يَا حِجَارَةَ الْبَرَدِ تَسْقُطْنَ، وَرِيحٌ عَاصِفَةٌ تُشَقِّقُهُ. وَهُوَذَا إِذَا سَقَطَ الْحَائِطُ، أَفَلاَ يُقَالُ لَكُمْ: أَيْنَ الطِّينُ الَّذِي طَيَّنْتُمْ بِهِ؟ لِذَلِكَ هَكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: إِنِّي أُشَقِّقُهُ بِرِيحٍ عَاصِفَةٍ فِي غَضَبِي، وَيَكُونُ مَطَرٌ جَارِفٌ فِي سَخَطِي، وَحِجَارَةُ بَرَدٍ فِي غَيْظِي لإِفْنَائِهِ. فَأَهْدِمُ الْحَائِطَ الَّذِي مَلَّطْتُمُوهُ بِالطُّفَالِ، وَأُلْصِقُهُ بِالأَرْضِ، وَيَنْكَشِفُ أَسَاسُهُ فَيَسْقُطُ، وَتَفْنُونَ أَنْتُمْ فِي وَسَطِهِ، فَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ. فَأُتِمُّ غَضَبِي عَلَى الْحَائِطِ وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ مَلَّطُوهُ بِالطُّفَالِ، وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَيْسَ الْحَائِطُ بِمَوْجُودٍ وَلاَ الَّذِينَ مَلَّطُوهُ! (اي انبياء اسرائيل الذين يتنبأون لأورشليم ويرون لها رؤى سلام ولا سلام يقول السيد الرب). (حزقيال 13: 10 – 16)[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]فهذا هو منهج طريق الأبرار:*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]تُعَرِّفُنِي سَبِيلَ الْحَيَاةِ. أَمَامَكَ شِبَعُ سُرُورٍ. فِي يَمِينِكَ نِعَمٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ؛ سِرَاجٌ لِرِجْلِي كَلاَمُكَ وَنُورٌ لِسَبِيلِي؛ عَلِّمْنِي يَا رَبُّ طَرِيقَكَ وَاهْدِنِي فِي سَبِيلٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ بِسَبَبِ أَعْدَائِي؛ دَرِّبْنِي فِي سَبِيلِ وَصَايَاكَ لأَنِّي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ.                  (مزمور 16: 11؛ 119: 105؛ 27: 11؛ 119: 35)[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]وهذه وصايا لتثبيت أرجلهم:*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]لاَ تَدْخُلْ فِي سَبِيلِ الأَشْرَارِ وَلاَ تَسِرْ فِي طَرِيقِ الأَثَمَةِ؛ قُلْتُ أَتَحَفَّظُ لِسَبِيلِي مِنَ الْخَطَأ بِلِسَانِي. أَحْفَظُ لِفَمِي كِمَامَةً فِيمَا الشِّرِّيرُ مُقَابِلِي؛ أَمَّا سَبِيلُ الصِّدِّيقِينَ فَكَنُورٍ مُشْرِقٍ يَتَزَايَدُ وَيُنِيرُ إِلَى النَّهَارِ الْكَامِلِ؛ مَهِّدْ سَبِيلَ رِجْلِكَ فَتَثْبُتَ كُلُّ طُرُقِكَ؛ لِتُنَادِيَ عَابِرِي السَّبِيلِ الْمُقَوِّمِينَ طُرُقَهُمْ؛ فِي سَبِيلِ الْبِرِّ حَيَاةٌ وَفِي طَرِيقِ مَسْلِكِهِ لاَ مَوْتَ. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](أمثال 4: 14؛ مزمور 39: 1؛ أمثال 4: 18، 26؛ 9: 15؛ 12: 28)[/FONT][/FONT]
​  [/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2019)

*[FONT=&quot]فقرات من كتاب الديداخي*​​ *[FONT=&quot]Διδαχή των ΙΒ  ̀Αποστόλων*​​ *[FONT=&quot]The Didache or Teaching of the Apostles[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعاليم الرب للأمم بواسطة الاثني عشر رسولاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهي تتكلم عن الطريقان[/FONT]*​  [/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]+ يوجد طريقان، واحد للحياة، وواحد للموت، والفرق بين الطريقين عظيم. *[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]أما طريق الحياة فهو أولاً أن تحب الله خالقك، وثانياً أن تحب قريبك مثلما تحب نفسك (متى 22: 37 – 39 + تثنية 6: 5)، وكل ما لا تريد أن يُفعل بك، لا تفعله أنت أيضاً بآخر. (متى 7: 12 + طوبيا 4: 17)، إن تعليم هذه الأقوال هو: باركوا لاعنيكم وصلوا من أجل أعدائكم، صوموا لأجل مضطهديكم، لأنه أي فضل لكم إن أحببتم الذين يحبونكم؟ أليس أن الأمم تعمل هكذا؟ أما أنتم فأحبوا مبغضيكم فلا يكون لكم أعداء. (مت 5: 44 – 47 + لوقا 6: 27 – 32)، امتنعوا عن الشهوات الجسدية واللحمية (1بطرس 2: 11)، من لطمك على خدك اليمن فحول له الآخر (متى 5: 39 + لوقا 6: 29) فتكون كاملاً (متى 5: 48). ومن سخرك ميلاً واحداً فامشي معه اثنين (متى 5: 41). إن أخذ واحد ثوبك فأعطه ردائك أيضاً (متى 5: 40). وأن أخذ الذي لك فلا تطالبه به. كل من سالك فأعطه، ولا تطالبه (متى 5: 42 + لوقا 6: 30)، لأن الآب يريد أن يعطي الجميع من نعمه. طوبى لمن يعطي حسب الوصية، فإنه يكون بلا لوم. والويل لمن يأخذ، لأنه إن كان أحد يأخذ وله احتياج سيكون بريئاً، أما الذي ليس له احتياج فسيعطي حساباً لأي سبب أخذ ولأي غرض، وسيكون في ضيق، ويؤلَّم بسبب ما عمله. ولن يخرج من هناك حتى يوفي الفلس الأخير (متى 5: 26)، وبخصوص هذا فقد قيل: لتعرق صدقتك في يدك حتى تعرف لمن تعطيها.[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]+ هذا هو طريق الموت *[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]قبل كل شيء إنه شرير (طريق معوج تنبعث منه المساوئ)، مليء باللعنة (أنظر رومية 1: 29) وأنواع القتل والزنا والشهوات (التي بخلاف الناموس [FONT=&quot]έπθυμίαι παράνομοι[/FONT][FONT=&quot])، والفجور والسرقة، وعبادة الأوثان والسَّحْر، والتسميم (تسميم الآخرين)، والخطف، وشهادة الزور (متى 15: 19 – غلاطية 5: 20)، والرياء، والنفاق، والغش، والكبرياء، والخبث، (الإساءة إلى الغير)، والعجرفة، والطمع (أنواع الطمع والجشع والبُخل = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]πλεονεξία[/FONT][FONT=&quot])، والكلام البطَّال، والحسد، (الجشع)، والوقاحة (قبيح الكلام)، والتعالي (رومية 1: 29 – كولوسي 3: 8)، والمباهاة (التباهي بالقوة)، (الافتخار)، وعدم المخافة (أي الجسارة – عدم مخافة الله). (أنه طريق يجتمع فيه أهل الشرّ) مضطهدو الصالحين (مضطهدو فاعلي الخير)، كارهو الحق  (أعداء الحق)، محبُّو الكذب، منكرون البرّ (جاهلو مجازاة البرّ) (الكارهون عمل الخير – رومية 12: 9)، غير الملتصقين بالصلاح ولا الحكم العادل (المجانبون الحكم العادل المسارعون لإتيان الشرّ)، السَّاهرون ليس من أجل الخير بل الشَّر (يسهرون لا بخوف الله بل يحيكون أي يدبرون ويخططون الشرّ لأجل الآخرين)، المبتعدون عن الوداعة والصَّبر، (مبغضو الوداعة)، محبو الأباطيل (مزمور 4: 3)، مضطهدو المجازاة، الذين لا يرحمون الفقير، ولا يتألمون مع المتألمين (لا يهتمون بالأرامل والفقراء، ويركضون وراء المكافئة)، غير العارفين خالقهم، قاتلوا الأطفال، مفسدو خليقة الله، المعرضون عن المحتاج (من لا ينفقوا على الفقير)، مقلقو المنكوب، المحامون عن الأغنياء، القاضون ظلماً على البائسين (من يثقلون على المظلوم بما لا طاقة له عليه) (محتقرو البائسين)، المرتكبون كل أنواع الخطايا (مملوئين إثماً [/FONT][FONT=&quot]full of sin – πανθαμάρτητοι[/FONT][FONT=&quot] – من كل جهة خاطئون)، ليتكم تنجون أيها الأبناء من هذه جميعها.                   (ديداخي 1: 1 – 6؛ 5: 1 – 2)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2019)

*تم الانتهاء من شرح وتفسير المزمور الأول*
*مع التصحيح والتعديل**؛ ولنصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض*
*(7/1/2019)
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 مايو 2019)

فين رابط بي دي اف


----------



## aymonded (14 مايو 2019)

هاتلقاه في صفحة الكلمة المغروسة في الفيس في الفهرس المثبت في أول الصفحة
دور عليه ستجده فيها
https://www.facebook.com/truwd/


كما ستجد الموضوع كله مشروح ومسجل صوتياً في صفحة عظات مسيحية على الفيس
وحاول لما تسمع مش تسمع من الموبايل هاتجد الصوت منخفض اسمعه من الكمبيوتر العادي
https://www.facebook.com/3izat/
​


----------



## aymonded (3 يوليو 2019)

تم تعديل لنكات اليوتيوب
حيث تم رفع العظات على قناة جديدة باسم عظات مسيحية
للدخول على جميع قوائم قناة يوتيوب الجديدة وجميع العظات المرفوعة
أضغط على الاسم التالي الموضوع بين الأقواس

[*عظات مسيحية*]
​


----------

